# ADEX PICTURES & STORIES



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.


----------



## ridenlow84

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Pennzoil dancer.
.
.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Peterson Museums first Lowrider show.
.
.


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

gotta love them ADEXES!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

heres the picture 









and my story is I DIDNT WIN IT lol. does that count andy?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

AMEN...........
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ANDY....


----------



## Rob @ RNL

won the 2007 lrm supershow 96 inches unstuck . Ive had my adex for three years trouble







free. this is the best dump on the market hand down.


----------



## blueouija

Regular Duty Adex Valve


----------



## blueouija

Super Duty Adex Valve


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija

I've been using Adex valves in my 86 caprice classic for a few years now with no problems what so ever. After making the switch from Delta valves I am sold on only using aircraft valves in any of my cars I build. Adex is truly a product that is unbeatable in quality, precision, and customer service. 

I have never had any problems with my adex valves in my caprice classic... also I have never had any problems with the two super duties in our radical club hopper either...


----------



## 41bowtie

Hopefully ill get some custom ADEXES for my set-up some day :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

the same Adex dumps I bought 10 years ago are still being used and have changed hands a few times already. i took 3 of them apart and polished them 7 or 8 years ago and they are still being used too, they work like new.



i dont think you can kill an Adex. a lot of hydraulic components end up being thrown out when they wear out (or blow up). but even the most abused Adex can easily be brought back to life and work as new.




(except maybe this one that someone brought me that had a chinese made solenoid and METRIC thread cap screws and ruined the threads in the body of the Adex :twak: :twak: )


----------



## lowrider 4 life

i love my adex :biggrin: mine has gone thru a lot of abuse from me, and once one of my batt conecters sliped from my hand and hit the candel, i think it was around 48 or 60 volts but nothing happend


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 15 2008, 12:00 AM~10171796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> *


NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## blueouija

great topic!!!!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

Andy, what set up are you working on now?? :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

SAME ADEX IN THE PINK CAR FOR 6 YEARS , WORKED TO DEATH WITH NO MAINTENANCE AT ALL :biggrin: THERE IS NO OTHER  4 ADEX IN MY WAGON, 2 SUPERDUTIES TO THE FRONT SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Let me start off by saying congratulations to Andy for distributing such a high quality product to the masses at a reasonable price. 

In a world of businesses creating new products that solely drive profits, it is nice to know that you can buy, with confidence, a truly precision built product, built with quality, performance, and durability in mind.

I’ve had a lowrider since ’94. I decided to buy “square dumps” in ’97. I live in southwestern Ohio and our local hydraulic shop was Scrub City. I purchased 2 square dumps for more than I wish to admit too. I was told these were THE valve to have. I would have bought 4 but they only had two. So I ordered two more from Shell Happy along with water faucet style slow downs. Also supposed to be the best. Well the slow downs were light weight house-hold plumbing valves of no use to me (paid big $ also). But at least I had the 4 square dumps. We installed the valves and have fought them ever since. They locked out, they leaked. We rebuilt the shit out of em just to have em lock open a day later. For a whole year I used my slowdown to hold the right rear up because the solenoid valve was stuck open LOL. 

Finally last year I saved enough for 2 chrome and polished super duties. The absolute best hydraulic product I have ever purchased. I will be getting two more next year to complete the set. I will never roll another valve EVER. 

I am not sponsored by Andy, I came outta my pocket for my Adex’s. And as long as I ride I will have his valves in the trunk!

RC
Westside Lowriders CC


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 15 2008, 09:38 PM~10175626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, what set up are you working on now??  :0  :0
> *


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! beautiful setup :worship:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ITS LIKE THE OLD SAYING .....

*IF YOU DON'T HAVE ADEX'S YOU DON'T HAVE SHIT*.....:0


----------



## bigcadi

:biggrin: :biggrin: THE BEST..........


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 15 2008, 03:38 PM~10175626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, what set up are you working on now??  :0  :0
> *


i found some old pics today that Andy sent me around 8 years ago, i had completely forgot about, im trying to figure out how to transfer them to my laptop now. i got a few cool ones, but you should have some of the same ones.


i got pics of Southside Players setup being mocked up and also some of Gold Diggers setup being mocked up. i'll try to get them posted up, unless you got some of them and can post them.



those are perfect pics for this topic.


----------



## Badass93

hno: hno: hno: post the picssss.............. tattoo 76


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 11:21 PM~10172735
> *heres the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my story is I DIDNT WIN IT  lol.  does that count andy?
> *




It does!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Mar 15 2008, 06:04 AM~10173692
> *AMEN...........
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ANDY....
> *




*I will.*


----------



## bigcadi

:wave:


----------



## bigcadi

thanks for the help andy DENVER SUPPORTS ADEX...........


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 15 2008, 06:08 AM~10173694
> *won the 2007 lrm supershow 96 inches unstuck . Ive had my adex for three years trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free. this is the best dump on the market hand down.
> *













*Rob. * :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 15 2008, 07:00 AM~10173816
> *Hopefully ill get some custom ADEXES for my set-up some day    :biggrin:
> *



I'm sure you will.


----------



## Chris

I got my first adex last year and I love it.. nothing else compares to it :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 15 2008, 10:18 AM~10174689
> *i love my adex  :biggrin: mine has gone thru a lot of abuse from me, and once one of my batt conecters sliped from my hand and hit the candel, i think it was around 48 or 60 volts but nothing happend
> *



You know what they say: *ADEX'S CAN TAKE A LICKIN, AND KEEP ON CLICKIN!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2008, 09:21 AM~10174477
> *the same Adex dumps I bought 10 years ago are still being used and have changed hands a few times already. i took 3 of them apart and polished them 7 or 8 years ago and they are still being used too, they work like new.
> i dont think you can kill an Adex. a lot of hydraulic components end up being thrown out when they wear out (or blow up). but even the most abused Adex can easily be brought back to life and work as new.
> (except maybe this one that someone brought me that had a chinese made solenoid and METRIC thread cap screws and ruined the threads in the body of the Adex  :twak:  :twak: )
> *


*
*

Hey Jason you should have sent it to me I'd have fixed it!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 15 2008, 01:38 PM~10175626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, what set up are you working on now??  :0  :0
> *



Something for this.









.








.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 15 2008, 03:03 PM~10176024
> *SAME ADEX IN THE PINK CAR FOR 6 YEARS , WORKED TO DEATH WITH NO MAINTENANCE AT ALL :biggrin: THERE IS NO OTHER   4 ADEX IN MY WAGON, 2 SUPERDUTIES TO THE FRONT SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*PINKY.* :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 16 2008, 07:11 AM~10179222
> *Let me start off by saying congratulations to Andy for distributing such a high quality product to the masses at a reasonable price.
> 
> In a world of businesses creating new products that solely drive profits, it is nice to know that you can buy, with confidence, a truly precision built product, built with quality, performance, and durability in mind.
> 
> I’ve had a lowrider since ’94. I decided to buy “square dumps” in ’97. I live in southwestern Ohio and our local hydraulic shop was Scrub City. I purchased 2 square dumps for more than I wish to admit too. I was told these were THE valve to have. I would have bought 4 but they only had two. So I ordered two more from Shell Happy along with water faucet style slow downs. Also supposed to be the best. Well the slow downs were light weight house-hold plumbing valves of no use to me (paid big $ also). But at least I had the 4 square dumps. We installed the valves and have fought them ever since. They locked out, they leaked. We rebuilt the shit out of em just to have em lock open a day later. For a whole year I used my slowdown to hold the right rear up because the solenoid valve was stuck open LOL.
> 
> Finally last year I saved enough for 2 chrome and polished super duties. The absolute best hydraulic product I have ever purchased. I will be getting two more next year to complete the set. I will never roll another valve EVER.
> 
> I am not sponsored by Andy, I came outta my pocket for my Adex’s. And as long as I ride I will have his valves in the trunk!
> 
> RC
> Westside Lowriders CC
> *



Randy, thank you very much. A satisfied and loyal customer is what it's all about for me.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 16 2008, 10:10 AM~10179814
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! beautiful setup :worship:
> *



Thank you.
.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 16 2008, 10:17 AM~10179837
> *ITS LIKE THE OLD SAYING .....
> 
> DELTORO HYDRAULICS :thumbsup: *


----------



## himbone

Hey Andy did the guys w the 58 drop ever cut it loose to ya? up in nor cal


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 16 2008, 11:13 AM~10180108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: THE BEST..........
> *



Thank you Buma!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10184437
> *thanks for the help andy DENVER SUPPORTS ADEX...........
> *



Anytime, and thanks for the support.
Andy


----------



## impala_631

heres my adex story,once i bought a true adex from ebay for 250,they sent me a alcrane repo,they said they would send me the money back if i returned the dump, so i sent it back and never got shit,the end


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Mar 16 2008, 09:49 PM~10184540
> *I got my first adex last year and I love it.. nothing else compares to it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chris thank you for buying ADEX!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 16 2008, 10:43 PM~10185050
> *heres my adex story,once i bought a true adex from ebay for 250,they sent me a alcrane repo,they said they would send me the money back if i returned the dump, so i sent it back and never got shit,the end
> *


Who did that to you? If anyone ever has any doubts about the authenticity of an ADEX call me, and I will help you verify if in fact it is an ADEX.


----------



## TYTE9D

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g39/tyte90/REGALPICS072.jpg[/img]]1 of my adex dumps.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 16 2008, 11:55 PM~10184615
> 
> 
> Hey Jason you should have sent it to me I'd have fixed it!
> [/b]


i still have it, its just sitting in my workshop. im not worried about it right now, its going on a friends setup and he isnt ready for the setup and wont be for awhile.


we will figure something out, next time you call remind me to tell you about it.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup: ADEX IS PINKY APPROVED :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 17 2008, 12:57 AM~10185171
> *Who did that to you? If anyone ever has any doubts about the authenticity of an ADEX call me, and I will help you verify if in fact it is an ADEX.
> *


i cant remeber,it was over 4years ago, his screen name had something to do with a camro or something,but he closed his account and started another one, no big deal,i should have done my research before buying, now i know


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 17 2008, 12:06 AM~10184736
> *Something for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dtysthriderz

i've been hoppin for 2 yrs with italian dumps. so if i chage over to Adex on front will i notice any difference? if so what difference would i notice? thanks hommies


----------



## 79 cutty

Just picked up my Adex this week....excited to give em a try! :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:35 AM~10186738
> *Just picked up my Adex this week....excited to give em a try!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

tanks andy for all the support and the best dump out there..here are 2 of my super duties...


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Mar 17 2008, 10:33 AM~10186726
> *i've  been hoppin for 2 yrs with italian dumps. so if i chage over to Adex on front will i notice any difference? if so what difference would i notice? thanks hommies
> *



I would say definitely. See the quotes


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 15 2008, 01:38 PM~10175626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, what set up are you working on now??  :0  :0
> *


man no offence to you andy but I always pictured you as some old guy with nothing but grey hair....LOL


anyhow I have heard nothing but the best about your product. I can't wait till i can have one of your square dumps


----------



## playamade

wha sup andy cant wait to get my part in im ready to hop haha ill post up da piks of mines later


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres one for ya , just 2 weeks ago I went to look at our old Mazda truck hopper because I was thinking on bringing it out again, and it was sitting in my partners back yard for the past 5 or 6 years or so. looking pretty ruff from sittin in the weather for so long, and Chicago weather is pretty ruff. Anyway we thru a few batteries in just to see what still worked. Well the pump motors didnt work so good, they were dragging, got caroded. But the Adex was till clicking strong like the day I put it on. Now to me thats the shit!!!! When I switched to Adex I gave it a year to mess up and when it didnt I thought this is the valve Im going to use, but after all these years now and it still works great I know this is the only valve for me!!! The money I waisted on the look alikes trying to save money back when I first started, I could have bought 4 Adexs . Keep that in mind if your doing a set up now. Keep up the good work Andy !!


----------



## BackBumper559




----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 17 2008, 08:46 PM~10192921
> *3 WORDS
> "SIMPLY THE BEST"
> ADEX#1
> BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS "ORANGE JUICED'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS ANDY
> *


I saw your truck at Arizona and seen it had an Adel II from BMH. It easy to get sponsored after it's workin good....Not tryin to Dis anyone but just calling it how I see it. :uh:


----------



## BackBumper559




----------



## Volv_lo

Andy, I hope you'll post some progress pics of the build. I know you like to wait till the final product to show it, but one here and there would be cool.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REDS*NM

wats going on andy how have u been my adex its working great, i had a lil problem sunday i pulled my car out and my solinoids got stuck and burnt the switch and i disconected the grond but the i guess ther was still power running frm the switch so i pulled the power frm the battery and my adex was hotter than hell i burnt the shit out of my hand and sum brown shit was goming frm the bottom of the solinoid on the adex wen its screwed on to the body i i cleaned it up and let it cooled down it still works great well i hit it once and it seemed just fine im gona go try hop it again today im dialing everythig in for a hop on friday but other than that i love the product andy and thanks for all ur help i will be getting a super duty here real soon for my wifes double pump that im gona be building


----------



## REDS*NM

HEY ANDY THANKS FOR GIVING ME A CALL AND HELPING ME GET EVERY THING SQUARED AWAY!!!!!!!! ADEX THE BEST PRODUCT IVE EVER OWNED AND THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE IVE EVER EVER HAD ,IM SOLD IM A ADEX CUSTOMER FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi

Build 4 a S-10 blazer in denver thanks andy 4 the info..... wait'n for them adex stickers.......


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*OK I'VE GOT A STORY

ONCE UPON A LONG LONG TIME AGO......OUR DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS WERE 

FUCKING UP ADELS LEFT AND RIGHT....THEN WE CALLED ANDY AND HE SENT US 

A SUPER DUTY ADEX BEFORE THEY WERE OUT.....AND WE ALL HOPPED HAPPILY 

EVER AFTER.........

BASED ON A TRUE STORY*

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D

hey Andy i have 1 of my adex's that might need a rebuild, can i send it to you to check out? i'e had it for about 7 years now...just haven't touch it in a year or 2 and wanna get it checked out. thanks homie!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

What amp fuse should be used to protect the candlestick?


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:10 AM~10202591
> *OK I'VE GOT A STORY
> 
> ONCE UPON A LONG LONG TIME AGO......OUR DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS WERE
> 
> FUCKING UP ADELS LEFT AND RIGHT....THEN WE CALLED ANDY AND HE SENT US
> 
> A SUPER DUTY ADEX BEFORE THEY WERE OUT.....AND WE ALL HOPPED HAPPILY
> 
> EVER AFTER.........
> 
> BASED ON A TRUE STORY
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great reply. I'll take out the bad words and tell my kids before they go to bed.. everyone loves a TRUE story with a happy ending.. :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## Hmadhopper




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 19 2008, 05:57 AM~10203657
> *Great reply.  I'll take out the bad words and tell my kids before they go to bed..  everyone loves a TRUE story with a happy ending.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 18 2008, 10:10 PM~10202591
> *OK I'VE GOT A STORY
> 
> ONCE UPON A LONG LONG TIME AGO......OUR DEL TORO BLADDER PUMPS WERE
> 
> FUCKING UP ADELS LEFT AND RIGHT....THEN WE CALLED ANDY AND HE SENT US
> 
> A SUPER DUTY ADEX BEFORE THEY WERE OUT.....AND WE ALL HOPPED HAPPILY
> 
> EVER AFTER.........
> 
> BASED ON A TRUE STORY
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BELIVE THE STORIE BUT THAT PIC IM NOT SURE IT HOPPED THAT HIGH


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

OR DID IT ?


----------



## THUGGNASTY

I started my senior project back in 01-02 I bought all my hydraulic parts including some square dumps from a vendor at a lowrider show, was supposed to be 
buying the best dump on the market. What a joke :uh: the warranty sucked as did customer service ,they leaked and the seals blew on many occasions and i wasnt' even hoppin


























Saved up some cash and bought several* adex's* Never ever had a problem.
Worth every penny and I will only run the best from now on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 19 2008, 09:27 PM~10211261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass elco 

badd ass dumps


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Mar 19 2008, 09:27 PM~10211261
> *I started my senior project back in 01-02  I bought all my hydraulic parts including some square dumps from a vendor at a lowrider show, was supposed to be
> buying the best dump on the market. What a joke  :uh:  the warranty sucked as did customer service ,they leaked and the seals blew on many occasions and i wasnt' even hoppin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved up some cash and bought several adex's Never ever had a problem.
> Worth every penny and I will only run the best from now on!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Beautiful car & setup!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 18 2008, 10:35 PM~10202789
> *What amp fuse should be used to protect the candlestick?
> *


I've never used a fuse to protect the solenoid, but if I were, I would use a 30 or 35 amp fuse.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 PM~10202778
> *hey Andy i have 1 of my adex's that might need a rebuild, can i send it to you to check out? i'e had it for about 7 years now...just haven't touch it in a year or 2 and wanna get it checked out. thanks homie!
> *



No problem just give me a call.
Andy
(626) 798-2156


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 20 2008, 12:38 PM~10214445
> *I've never used a fuse to protect the solenoid, but if I were, I would use a 30 or 35 amp fuse.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2008, 09:41 AM~10214466
> *Thanks.
> *



You are welcome. How about posting some pictures of your 61?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2008, 01:41 AM~10185719
> *i still have it, its just sitting in my workshop. im not worried about it right now, its going on a friends setup and he isnt ready for the setup and wont be for awhile.
> we will figure something out, next time you call remind me to tell you about it.
> *


I will.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 08:35 AM~10186738
> *Just picked up my Adex this week....excited to give em a try!  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you for buying ADEX!
Andy


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 20 2008, 11:38 AM~10214445
> *I've never used a fuse to protect the solenoid, but if I were, I would use a 30 or 35 amp fuse.
> *


HMM... I NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 20 2008, 12:43 PM~10214478
> *You are welcome. How about posting some pictures of your 61?
> Andy
> *


Sorry, I have yet to purchase an Adex, but look forward to using your products in the future.

My previous question was for a friend.

Here are some pics. Both cars are on air. The bubbletop I sold back in January after owning her for 9 years and the Nomad is currently under the rebuild process.


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 20 2008, 11:38 AM~10214445
> *I've never used a fuse to protect the solenoid, but if I were, I would use a 30 or 35 amp fuse.
> *


DOUBLE POST


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija

I find this valve interesting with the different ink date stamp on it...

I found this pic on either hydros.biz or squaredump.com


----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## blueouija




----------



## lone star

this is a pretty bold topic, but then again these a pretty bold dumps


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

Going in my Vert :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

*Some pics of my ADEX that's going in my Lac. I'm glad to have one because I know a lot of people don't have them.*


----------



## lone star




----------



## rudeboi3

I GOT A STORY! I BOUGHT A USED ADEX FROM SOMEONE IN THE D.M.V AREA! REGULAR DUTY WITH SUPER DUTY CANDLE! PLUMBED IT UP TO THE SET-UP AND IT DID THE DAMN THING......UNTIL IT STARTED LEAKING! NOW GRANTED, THE VOID WIRE WAS NOT ON THE DUMP. SO WITH THAT MEANING, SOMEONE HAS ALREADY OPENED IT AND BEEN INSIDE THE DUMP! TOOK IT OFF AND A BUDDY LOANED ME A COMPETITORS VALVE(L.A SQUARE, ADEL,ETC..)! I TRIED ENTERING THE "ADEX CONTEST" BUT I DIDNT WIN! SO I REACHED OUT TO ANDY AND HE SAID MAIL IT TO AND HE'LL SEE WHAT HE CAN DO! COME TO FIND OUT THERE WASNT MUCH HE CAN DO TO IT EITHER! SO HE MADE ME AN OFFER I COULD NOT REFUSE! HE KEEPS MY DUMP AND FOR A VERY NICE PRICE, UPGRADE TO A COMPLETE SUPER DUTY DUMP CUSTOM BUILD AND TWEEKED TO HOW I WANT IT! IT GETS NO BETTER THAN THAT! I'LL POST PICS WHEN I GET IT!


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 21 2008, 02:28 AM~10220482
> *Going in my Vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHERE YOU GET THOSE SLOWDOWNS .....HEHEHEHE


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 21 2008, 12:56 PM~10223994
> *WHERE YOU GET THOSE SLOWDOWNS .....HEHEHEHE
> *


:thumbsup: ROLLINAROUND hydro supply. Thanks josh! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

*ADEX #1*


----------



## hoppin62

I can't wait to use mine!  can you tell me the production date of my serials? 
832F, 945F, 921F :dunno:


----------



## REDS*NM

hey andy how u doing thanks agian for all ur help im putting it my set up back together today i got a hop 2maro il let u knw how it went.............................. ive had alot of hydraulic components and ive never been all the way satisfied with any of them intill i got adex and thats the damn truth!!!!!!!! god bless everybody!!!!! HAPPY EASTER!!!!!


----------



## Roma

...............................:thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy

my first adex :cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

dumps are nice. Looks great Tampa here we come. call me homie have some questions????I will post pics soon. thanks Rob


----------



## Spanish Caravan

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 21 2008, 05:07 PM~10225125
> *I can't wait to use mine!   can you tell me the production date of my serials?
> 832F, 945F, 921F   :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look familar...  ADEX THE BEST ... PERIOD


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Mar 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10233084
> *those look familar...  ADEX THE BEST ... PERIOD
> *


 Thanks to you!!  Hit me up on my cell, this time I will know it is you! :biggrin: I may have a set of you know what's for you :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

IT IS POSSIBLE REPAIR THIS DUMP OG ADEL WITH ADEX REBUILD KIT


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 23 2008, 12:47 AM~10233324
> *IT IS POSSIBLE REPAIR THIS DUMP OG ADEL WITH ADEX REBUILD KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes the ADEX rebuild kit will work on an *OG* ADEL and as a matter of fact all ADEX parts will interchange with an *OG* ADEL. If you need to fix an *OG* ADEL and need parts or help call me.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Mar 22 2008, 11:49 PM~10233084
> *those look familar...  ADEX THE BEST ... PERIOD
> *


Thank you Mr Fifty8.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Mar 22 2008, 11:04 AM~10229325
> *hey andy how u doing thanks agian for all ur help im putting it my set up back together today i got a hop 2maro il let u knw how it went.............................. ive had alot of hydraulic components and ive never been all the way satisfied with any of them intill i got adex and thats the damn truth!!!!!!!! god bless everybody!!!!! HAPPY EASTER!!!!!
> *


 Anytime and HAPPY EASTER to you!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 21 2008, 03:58 PM~10224760
> *ADEX #1
> *



Thanks Josh!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 20 2008, 09:56 AM~10214546
> *Sorry, I have yet to purchase an Adex, but look forward to using your products in the future.
> 
> My previous question was for a friend.
> 
> Here are some pics. Both cars are on air. The bubbletop I sold back in January after owning her for 9 years and the Nomad is currently under the rebuild process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIXONEFORLIFE your 1961 Chevrolets are BEAUTIFUL !!! I look forward to you using ADEX please call if you have any questions regarding my product.
Andy


----------



## blueouija

I got Adex Dumps in my Easter basket!

Happy Easter!


----------



## Silentdawg

3rd ride but 1st with adex, cant wait to test it :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 21 2008, 05:07 PM~10225125
> *I can't wait to use mine!   can you tell me the production date of my serials?
> 832F, 945F, 921F  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Built on 5-7-2007.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 20 2008, 02:19 PM~10216299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jay you sure have a wealth of information!
Andy


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Proud Adex user and abuser since '1997


----------



## bigcadi

RIGHT ON ANDY FOR THE ADEX STICKERS FOR THE RIDES...... REPRESENTING ADEX IN THE MILE HIGH CITY.... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 23 2008, 01:31 PM~10234774
> *Jay you sure have a wealth of information!
> Andy
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 23 2008, 09:29 AM~10234760
> *Built on 5-7-2007.
> *


Thanks Andy!


----------



## SERIOUS

I had a ?? Andy. I was wondering If you actualy machine every part of every Adex personaly. Might be a stupid question But I had to ask. Keep up the good work I hope to be buying a few in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Hey Andy,

Don't know if this has been posted yet...*REPAIR VIDEO:*


----------



## 1229

I personally find rebuilding Adex dumps a quite relaxing activity, although its been about 6 or 7 years since I rebuilt any, its definitely enjoyable because the parts are machined so nicely.


----------



## Spanish Caravan

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 23 2008, 09:59 AM~10234632
> *Thank you Mr Fifty8.
> *


your welcome...can I pick up the other three on Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2008, 04:25 PM~10236794
> *Hey Andy,
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted yet...REPAIR VIDEO:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65JKl4D-LP0...3C1369&index=12
> *



nice video! :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10237106
> *nice video!  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## inkera

interesting video


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround

*To the Top*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 02:21 PM~10242150
> *:biggrin:
> *


theres no air ride junk in here. :uh:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2008, 10:29 AM~10242221
> *theres no air ride junk in here.  :uh:
> *


No sir... :nono: just oil  :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 23 2008, 10:57 AM~10234627
> *Yes the ADEX rebuild kit will work on an OG ADEL and as a matter of fact all ADEX parts will interchange with an OG ADEL. If you need to fix an OG ADEL and need parts or help call me.
> Andy
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## KERRBSS

dood, my homie has a ADEX in his lincoln.....i cant stop looking at it...there so pretty.....soon ima need a few for the rag :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 24 2008, 04:43 PM~10243232
> *No sir... :nono: just oil    :biggrin:
> *


oil....the only way to lift!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

how much is a new adex today?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2008, 05:16 PM~10245750
> *oil....the only way to lift!!!!!!
> *


X 100


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2008, 02:29 PM~10242221
> *theres no air ride junk in here.  :uh:
> *


Ok then, I will refrain from replying to this topic from this point on.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 08:15 PM~10246998
> *Ok then, I will refrain from replying to this topic from this point on.
> *



:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 23 2008, 08:45 PM~10236907
> *I personally find taking dumps a quite relaxing activity, although its been about 6 or 7 days since I shit any, its definitely enjoyable because the poop has formed so nicely.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 24 2008, 11:19 PM~10247055
> *:uh:
> *


go work on your dads wagon. :buttkick: :buttkick: 























with airbags.


----------



## Volv_lo

easy guys, this needs to be a NO BULLSHIT topic. Lets stop this now. 

61, post what you want, I think its cool that you have a 61 and one day plan on adding an adex to a future system, props to that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 25 2008, 07:20 AM~10249144
> *easy guys, this needs to be a NO BULLSHIT topic.  Lets stop this now.
> 
> 61, post what you want, I think its cool that you have a 61 and one day plan on adding an adex to a future system, props to that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X26


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 25 2008, 08:20 AM~10249144
> *easy guys, this needs to be a NO BULLSHIT topic.  Lets stop this now.
> 
> 61, post what you want, I think its cool that you have a 61 and one day plan on adding an adex to a future system, props to that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: 

I agree, but this is about ADEX PICTURES AND STORIES.



no pics, no stories, no reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

here we go, some of my dumps from about 8 years ago.











heres a few of the ones i have now...still coated in oil










with connectors on top...











again










some more...











birthday present from a few years back...











see thru











a few extra connectors...










hard to decide which connector i like best...










hmmm decisions, decisions...


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 25 2008, 08:20 AM~10249144
> *easy guys, this needs to be a NO BULLSHIT topic.  Lets stop this now.
> 
> 61, post what you want, I think its cool that you have a 61 and one day plan on adding an adex to a future system, props to that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. To set the record straight those pics were requested by the Andy, so Gason was the one out of line, not me. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2008, 11:48 AM~10250011
> *
> 
> hmmm decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see you stocked up from Allied there on the 90s.. are the part numbers I gave you still good because someone told me they are wrong but no one else has told me this...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SUXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2008, 12:40 PM~10250316
> *hi, my dads car is cool
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider




----------



## 925eastbayrider

it had 2 adexs 
and i loved them 

but i can find the pics


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 25 2008, 12:59 PM~10250451
> *I see you stocked up from Allied there on the 90s.. are the part numbers I gave you still good because someone told me they are wrong but no one else has told me this...
> *



when i called them, i gave them the number, i think the salesman corrected me on them, not sure. i think i marked them in the catalog. thats a freaking huge catalog, lol.


----------



## 416impala

this is 1 post I enjoyed reading thru, great product! great history!

Loved the video of him rebuilding that dump. I personally wouldnt touch it I would just let him work his majic on it


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2008, 02:12 PM~10251057
> *when i called them, i gave them the number, i think the salesman corrected me on them, not sure. i think i marked them in the catalog. thats a freaking huge catalog, lol.
> *



Yeah I had the page marked with all the different connectors.... I ordered a few years back and got all the correct stuff.... the only thing I think I was wrong on was the finish...


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63

i dont have a adex or anything but i was curious if you was to hook an adex up. what is the best pump for it?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Mar 25 2008, 02:29 PM~10251241
> *i dont have a adex or anything but i was curious if you was to hook an adex up. what is the best pump for it?
> *


an Adex will handle ANY pump, ANY day.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2008, 01:52 PM~10250875
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:twak:

Not yet shakey J, not yet. pay day is coming soon....  Getting into something new for that ass, coming right out of the neck of your woods. :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2008, 07:48 AM~10250011
> *
> hard to decide which connector i like best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm decisions, decisions...
> *


90* :thumbsup: can't go wrong with that


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2008, 10:12 AM~10251057
> *when i called them, i gave them the number, i think the salesman corrected me on them, not sure. i think i marked them in the catalog. thats a freaking huge catalog, lol.
> *


X2 ... 3" thick :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2008, 07:48 AM~10250011
> *
> see thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Where can I get one of these?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2008, 02:32 PM~10251278
> *an Adex will handle ANY pump, ANY day.
> *


or three maybe four :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 25 2008, 01:01 PM~10252022
> *Where can I get one of these?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 15 2008, 09:38 PM~10175626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, what set up are you working on now??  :0  :0
> *


Have you more fuckin' pics of old school setup Volv_lo?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 23 2008, 10:44 AM~10234848
> *Proud Adex user and abuser since '1997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*NICE!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10235753
> *I had a ?? Andy. I was wondering If you actualy machine every part of every Adex personaly. Might be a stupid question But I had to ask. Keep up the good work I hope to be buying a few in the future  :thumbsup:
> *



I wish I had the time. I do inspect *every* ADEX part personally, and I hope you do become an ADEX owner someday!
Andy


----------



## Rollinaround

HEY ANDY...I'LL SEND YOU SOME STUFF AS WELL....LMK


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2008, 05:25 PM~10236794
> *Hey Andy,
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted yet...REPAIR VIDEO:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65JKl4D-LP0...3C1369&index=12
> *



Crenshaw's Finest thank you for posting the video I had forgotten all about it. KJ filmed it a long time ago!
Andy


----------



## 416impala

So what do you do now andy? Just build/sell/ship dumps? Or do you do custom setups for people if the $ is right or just for freinds or whatever.


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Mar 26 2008, 06:54 AM~10257956
> *Have you more fuckin' pics of old school setup Volv_lo?
> *




I do. Mostly andy's photos... lol.. but not all related to adex.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 26 2008, 07:05 PM~10263533
> *I do.  Mostly andy's photos... lol..  but not all related to adex.
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 16 2008, 10:17 AM~10179837
> *ITS LIKE THE OLD SAYING .....
> 
> IF YOU DON'T HAVE ADEX'S YOU DON'T HAVE SHIT.....:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10264105
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



I'll reword what I was trying to say. I do have other photos. But most of the older adex photos are ones that andy has sent me over the years. I'll look for some good ones NON ADEX RELATED and PM them to badass...


----------



## REDS*NM

hey andy just to let u knw my adex works fantastic great response,perfection!!!!!!! thanks agian!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 11 2008, 02:12 PM~10142484
> *Jay, I stamped the valve body with your Dads birth date as you requested, and will be sending you the finished unit ASAP!
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

only in my wildest dreams did i ever think id have a pair of adex 
i will have these FOREVER! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Mar 27 2008, 06:14 AM~10266573
> *I'll reword what I was trying to say.  I do have other photos.  But most of the older adex photos are ones that andy has sent me over the years. I'll look for some good ones NON ADEX RELATED and PM them to badass...
> *



I guess i am trying to understand why people get soo excited over a dump?? they work good, do what they are supposed to do etc, but to give your grandparents a Adex for their 50th anniversary is a little too much?? Engraving birthdates?? C;mon, To me, it is a part of the car that just needs to work, like a fuel pump or master cylinder, whatever. You detail it, it works, thats it. I just can't get excited about a dump. Someone please explain


----------



## hoppin62

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 28 2008, 04:09 PM~10279032
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



Please let me know what I am missing?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 28 2008, 04:07 PM~10279022
> *I guess i am trying to understand why people get soo excited over a dump?? they work good, do what they are supposed to do etc, but to give your grandparents a Adex for their 50th anniversary is a little too much?? Engraving birthdates?? C;mon, To me, it is a part of the car that just needs to work, like a fuel pump or master cylinder, whatever. You detail it, it works, thats it. I just can't get excited about a dump. Someone please explain
> *


I think that paticular birthday gift your speaking on was sentimental because both dan and son Lowride together and they actually won the dump as a prize. But yeah, I know what your saying. Some of these guys act like the damn dump is a Mr. Potatoe Head for adults or something LOL!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 28 2008, 03:11 PM~10279046
> *Please let me know what I am missing?
> *



What you are saying is true about the dump being like a car part that needs to work and be reliable  but on the same token, there are alot of people who can't afford to buy a Adex dump and look forward to the day they can buy one and can only imagine what it's like to play with one :biggrin: I think it's cool to have a personalized Adex which will have alot of sentimental value to Jay or his father :thumbsup: ...............My opinion anyway


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2008, 07:58 PM~10279281
> *I think that paticular birthday gift your speaking on was sentimental because both dan and son Lowride together and they actually won the dump as a prize. But yeah, I know what your saying. Some of these guys act like the damn dump is a Mr. Potatoe Head for adults or something LOL!
> *


are you using Adex in your car???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 28 2008, 06:45 PM~10279863
> *are you using Adex in your car???
> *


Wish I could give you a "yes or no" answer. I'm trying to get my car out and plaqued THIS summer which requires money being poured into EVERYTHING. Initially, I might have to run Italians or an Adex to the front pump. But I will use all Adex's as money permits. As you know, I'm impatient and I don't want to wait too much longer to Lowride.  It's just an affordability issue with me since I'm doing a frame off resto. I support Andy and Adex, their great dumps.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2008, 09:57 PM~10279969
> *Wish I could give you a "yes or no" answer. I'm trying to get my car out and plaqued THIS summer which requires money being poured into EVERYTHING. Initially, I might have to run Italians or an Adex to the front pump. But I will use all Adex's as money permits. As you know, I'm impatient and I don't want to wait too much longer to Lowride.    It's just an affordability issue with me since I'm doing a frame off resto. I support Andy and Adex, their great dumps.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 28 2008, 07:06 PM~10280052
> *:uh:
> *


Why the face?


----------



## firme64impala

Thanks for my dumps Andy.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 28 2008, 06:37 PM~10279803
> *What you are saying is true about the dump being like a car part that needs to work and be reliable    but on the same token, there are alot of people who can't afford to buy a Adex dump and look forward to the day they can buy one and can only imagine what it's like to play with one  :biggrin:  I think it's cool to have a personalized Adex which will have alot of sentimental value to Jay or his father  :thumbsup: ...............My opinion anyway
> *



If someone can't afford a $350 dump, they can't afford a $500 Pesco pump.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 28 2008, 07:58 PM~10280893
> *If someone can't afford a $350 dump, they can't afford a $500 Pesco pump.
> *



yes, that would be correct.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10280727
> *Thanks for my dumps Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Chris, I am liking that a lot :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2008, 08:59 AM~10275301
> *only in my wildest dreams did i ever think id have a pair of adex
> i will have these FOREVER! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 28 2008, 11:58 PM~10280893
> *If someone can't afford a $350 dump, they can't afford a $500 Pesco pump.
> *


EVERYONE can afford it.


its just depends on if they spend their money on nice dumps and nice pumps or $150 shoes and throw back jerseys. i hate it when people say "i cant afford that". if your an adult there shouldnt be an excuse.


----------



## REDS*NM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2008, 09:31 AM~10283227
> *EVERYONE can afford it.
> its just depends on if they spend their money on nice dumps and nice pumps or $150 shoes and throw back jerseys. i hate it when people say "i cant afford that". if your an adult there shouldnt be an excuse.
> *


RITE!!!! IM A HARD WORKING MAN I WORK AT A SHOP AND A REG FULL TIME JOB,2 KIDS 2 BABYS MOMS ,(JUST WITH 1 BY THE WAY)....LOVE U BABE..., AND OF CORSE THINGS GET EXPENSIVE BUT SAYING U CANT AFFORD IT U CUD DO ANYTHING U WANT 2 U JUST GOT 2 GIVE IT A LIL BIT OF TIME AND EFFORT AND U GOT IT IF U WANT IT ENOFF,I SAVED 4 MY 1ST CAR WEN I WAS 14,AS WELL AS ALL MY OTHER CARS TOLK LONG ENOFF BUT IM PROUD OF IT,AND I ALSO WANTED A ADEX FOR MY HOPPER THAT I WAS BULIDING AND YEA IT GOT EXPENSIVE BUT I SAVED AND SAVE AND WITH THE SUPPOST OF MY WIFE AND HARD WORK I GOT EVERYTHING I NEEDED INCULING A ADEX!!!!,IVE ALWAYS THOUGH THEY WER EXPENSIVE INTILL I GOT 1 NOW I THINK THEY ARE SO AFFORDABLE U CANT BEAT THE PERFECTION AND QULITY AND ALSO HAVING THE PLEASURE OF DOING BIZNESS AND GETING GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE FRM A GREAT GUY LIKE ANDY HE TAKES CARE OF ALL HIS CUSTOMERS!!!


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Mar 29 2008, 09:58 AM~10283384
> *RITE!!!! IM A HARD WORKING MAN I WORK AT A SHOP AND A REG FULL TIME JOB,2 KIDS 2 BABYS MOMS ,(JUST WITH 1 BY THE WAY)....LOVE U BABE..., AND OF CORSE THINGS GET EXPENSIVE BUT SAYING U CANT AFFORD IT U CUD DO ANYTHING U WANT 2 U JUST GOT 2 GIVE IT A LIL BIT OF TIME AND EFFORT AND U GOT IT IF U WANT IT ENOFF,I SAVED 4 MY 1ST CAR WEN I WAS 14,AS WELL AS ALL MY OTHER CARS TOLK LONG ENOFF BUT IM PROUD OF IT,AND I ALSO WANTED A ADEX FOR MY HOPPER THAT I WAS BULIDING AND YEA IT GOT EXPENSIVE BUT I SAVED AND SAVE AND WITH THE SUPPOST OF MY WIFE AND HARD WORK I GOT EVERYTHING I NEEDED INCULING A ADEX!!!!,IVE ALWAYS THOUGH THEY WER EXPENSIVE INTILL I GOT 1 NOW I THINK THEY ARE SO AFFORDABLE U CANT BEAT THE PERFECTION AND QULITY AND ALSO HAVING THE PLEASURE OF DOING BIZNESS AND GETING GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE FRM A GREAT GUY LIKE ANDY HE TAKES CARE OF ALL HIS CUSTOMERS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: good point


----------



## rag61

thanks andy for all the support on my set up,adex is top quality!


----------



## rag61




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 29 2008, 06:58 PM~10285979
> *
> *



*Johnny thats beautiful you built an incredible 59!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 29 2008, 06:57 PM~10285965
> *
> thanks andy for all the support on my set up,adex  is top quality!
> *



Johnny you are welcome, and anytime I can help let me know. Did you get a 58 rag? 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Mar 29 2008, 09:58 AM~10283384
> *RITE!!!! IM A HARD WORKING MAN I WORK AT A SHOP AND A REG FULL TIME JOB,2 KIDS 2 BABYS MOMS ,(JUST WITH 1 BY THE WAY)....LOVE U BABE..., AND OF CORSE THINGS GET EXPENSIVE BUT SAYING U CANT AFFORD IT U CUD DO ANYTHING U WANT 2 U JUST GOT 2 GIVE IT A LIL BIT OF TIME AND EFFORT AND U GOT IT IF U WANT IT ENOFF,I SAVED 4 MY 1ST CAR WEN I WAS 14,AS WELL AS ALL MY OTHER CARS TOLK LONG ENOFF BUT IM PROUD OF IT,AND I ALSO WANTED A ADEX FOR MY HOPPER THAT I WAS BULIDING AND YEA IT GOT EXPENSIVE BUT I SAVED AND SAVE AND WITH THE SUPPOST OF MY WIFE AND HARD WORK I GOT EVERYTHING I NEEDED INCULING A ADEX!!!!,IVE ALWAYS THOUGH THEY WER EXPENSIVE INTILL I GOT 1 NOW I THINK THEY ARE SO AFFORDABLE U CANT BEAT THE PERFECTION AND QULITY AND ALSO HAVING THE PLEASURE OF DOING BIZNESS AND GETING GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE FRM A GREAT GUY LIKE ANDY HE TAKES CARE OF ALL HIS CUSTOMERS!!!
> *



REDS*NM thanks for the good feedback, and it's been a pleasure helping you out.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 28 2008, 04:07 PM~10279022
> *I guess i am trying to understand why people get soo excited over a dump?? they work good, do what they are supposed to do etc, but to give your grandparents a Adex for their 50th anniversary is a little too much?? Engraving birthdates?? C;mon, To me, it is a part of the car that just needs to work, like a fuel pump or master cylinder, whatever. You detail it, it works, thats it. I just can't get excited about a dump. Someone please explain
> *


Please let me know what I am missing?



Many of my ADEX customers have told me they are excited to own an ADEX because it meets or typically exceeds their expectations in performance, looks, construction and reliability. And of course they are excited, because all this is backed by my personal “no hassle, lifetime guarantee”.
Stamping the information a customer requests onto an ADEX dump, gives that customer an ADEX that is personalized and somewhat unique, as I would never stamp a duplicate. 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 21 2008, 01:28 AM~10220482
> *Going in my Vert :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank you for buying ADEX! Let's see that vert when it's done.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 21 2008, 01:35 AM~10220527
> *Some pics of my ADEX that's going in my Lac.  I'm glad to have one because I know a lot of people don't have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Anteazy I appreciate you going with ADEX! How's the Lac coming along?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2008, 07:43 AM~10221327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*lonestar that's real nice!* :thumbsup:


----------



## elias

clean set-up bro.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 23 2008, 10:21 AM~10234728
> *3rd ride but 1st with adex, cant wait to test it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Silentdawg when you do let me know how you like it, and thanks for buying ADEX.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 25 2008, 01:01 PM~10252022
> *Where can I get one of these?
> *



Call me.









.
.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 29 2008, 11:17 PM~10286874
> *Call me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 25 2008, 11:11 AM~10251043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Nice!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2008, 06:59 AM~10275301
> *only in my wildest dreams did i ever think id have a pair of adex
> i will have these FOREVER! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NY-BOSSMAN thank you for buying ADEX! You have *my personal guarantee* they will last FOREVER! What kind of car are they going in?
Andy


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Excellent product, Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME

Andy built my regular duty with a vented candle to match my other regular duty with no hesitation. He kept me updated and is a good businessman and stands behind his product.


----------



## Guest

i bought my first adex from "mr impala" and will NEVER consider using any other dump


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2008, 09:31 AM~10283227
> *EVERYONE can afford it.
> its just depends on if they spend their money on nice dumps and nice pumps or $150 shoes and throw back jerseys. i hate it when people say "i cant afford that". if your an adult there shouldnt be an excuse.
> *



Thank you if you put anything other than adex in your trunk your a jack ass


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 29 2008, 08:34 PM~10286521
> *Johnny you are welcome, and anytime I can help let me know. Did you get a 58 rag?
> Andy
> *


andy i did get a 58 rag,already started on it,been working on the frame and suspension,that was a clean og green 59 you had on ebay


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 29 2008, 07:57 PM~10285965
> *
> thanks andy for all the support on my set up,adex  is top quality!
> *


This set up is sweet!!!! Nice job!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Mar 30 2008, 07:47 PM~10291643
> *Thank you if you put anything other than adex in your trunk your a jack ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

I did this set up about 11 or 12 years ago, before I new about ADEX. this thing would have looked cool with 10 ADEX dumps on it


----------



## SittinOn3

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 29 2008, 10:58 PM~10285979
> *
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2008, 06:52 PM~10293151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this set up about 11 or 12 years ago, before I new about ADEX.  this thing would have looked cool with 10 ADEX dumps on it
> *


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Eddie 63 from the big I from Mil town. 3 Adexs


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Renes Fleetwood PIMP JUICE from Pura Famila in Chi Town. 3 Adexs


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Ed Saldana 63 impala SABROSO from Rollerz Only Chi Town 4 Adexs


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Davids 64 Impala from Pura Famila Chi town 3 Adexs


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2008, 07:42 PM~10293589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Saldana 63 impala SABROSO from Rollerz Only Chi Town 4 Adexs
> *



What's the size of those tanks?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 29 2008, 07:56 PM~10286690
> *Thank you for buying ADEX! Let's see that vert when it's done.
> Andy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 29 2008, 08:48 PM~10286605
> *Please let me know what I am missing?
> Many of my ADEX customers have told me they are excited to own an ADEX because it meets or typically exceeds their expectations in performance, looks, construction and reliability. And of course they are excited, because all this is backed by my personal “no hassle, lifetime guarantee”.
> Stamping the information a customer requests onto an ADEX dump, gives that customer an ADEX that is personalized and somewhat unique, as I would never stamp a duplicate.
> Andy
> *



I understand all of that. :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2008, 07:51 PM~10293139
> *:uh:
> *


I got your PM smart ass 











Here's one with a check Vavle I got


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2008, 12:31 PM~10283227
> *EVERYONE can afford it.
> its just depends on if they spend their money on nice dumps and nice pumps or $150 shoes and throw back jerseys. i hate it when people say "i cant afford that". if your an adult there shouldnt be an excuse.
> *


HAHAHA WUZ UP JASON



> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10285979
> *
> *



WUZ UP JOHNNY






I WILL HAVE MY ADEXS IN SOON...


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 29 2008, 10:17 PM~10286874
> *Call me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass picture


----------



## Volv_lo

bump


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 30 2008, 12:25 AM~10286946
> *NY-BOSSMAN thank you for buying ADEX! You have my personal guarantee they will last FOREVER!  What kind of car are they going in?
> Andy
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: THEIR GOING IN A REGAL STREETHOPPER


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone+Mar 31 2008, 01:24 PM~10297395-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA WUZ UP JASON
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Mar 31 2008, 01:24 PM~10297395
> *WUZ UP JOHNNY
> I WILL HAVE MY ADEXS IN SOON...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Hey andy i am thinking of getting an adex . But one of my buddies had one in his car and burned his candle i think his switch stuck. How many batteries would be best when i hook them up? what is the difference between the regular adex & the super duty?


----------



## Volv_lo

Adex use 24 volts to the solenoid.  I'll let Andy answer the rest....


----------



## REDS*NM

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 1 2008, 09:54 PM~10313210
> *Hey  andy i am thinking of getting an adex . But one of my buddies had one in his car and burned his candle i think his switch stuck. How many batteries would be best when i hook them up? what is the difference between the regular adex & the super duty?
> *


i run my adex off of 1 switch solinoid to protect the candle stick on the adex,it works very well


----------



## rudeboi3

AFTER TALKING TO ANDY NOW FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS HE SUGGESTED I TAKE PICS OF MY PUMP BUILD UP! THE DUMP VALVE THAT IS PLUMBED UP IS NOT AN ADEX BUT THE SOLENOID IS! THAT WHOLE DUMP UNIT WILL BE REPLACED AS SOON AS I GET MY SUPER DUTY ADEX FROM ANDY! MORE PICS TO COME!


----------



## Spanish Caravan

HERE'S MY OLD SETUP:


----------



## rudeboi3

I GOT SOMETHING IN TODAY!









THANKS ANDY FOR GETTING ME MY DUMP NEXT DAY!









SUPER DUTY!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

ANDY CHECK YOUR PMS BRO


----------



## FPEREZII

A "LOCOS" creations, under new managment.


----------



## rudeboi3

I GOT MY ADEX PLUMBED UP!


----------



## Rollinaround

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Hey andy thx for all the info. i will be ordering mine in a few weeks.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Apr 6 2008, 02:11 PM~10348492
> *Hey andy thx for all the info. i will be ordering mine in a few weeks.
> *



Anytime, and feel free to call if you have anymore questions.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Apr 4 2008, 09:50 PM~10339275
> *I GOT MY ADEX PLUMBED UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good keep me posted.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 4 2008, 05:00 PM~10337229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "LOCOS" creations, under new managment.
> *



I like it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 4 2008, 04:44 PM~10337139
> *ANDY CHECK YOUR PMS BRO
> *



Sergio you'll have them this week.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2008, 07:20 AM~10305609
> *:0  :thumbsup: THEIR GOING IN A REGAL STREETHOPPER
> *


Post it up when it's done.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2008, 07:20 AM~10305609
> *:0  :thumbsup: THEIR GOING IN A REGAL STREETHOPPER
> *



Keep me posted.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2008, 07:52 PM~10293151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this set up about 11 or 12 years ago, before I new about ADEX.  this thing would have looked cool with 10 ADEX dumps on it
> *



Bob you've been building some bad ass setups for a lot of years now!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2008, 08:35 PM~10293516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie 63 from the big I from Mil town. 3 Adexs
> *


Bob that's beautiful!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 30 2008, 06:31 AM~10288330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent product, Andy. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Mar 30 2008, 11:10 AM~10289494
> *Andy built my regular duty with a vented candle to match my other regular duty with no hesitation. He kept me updated and is a good businessman and stands behind his product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Glad I could help.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Mar 30 2008, 02:53 PM~10290890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought my first adex from "mr impala"  and will NEVER consider using any other dump
> *



Very nice setup, and thank you for buying ADEX.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Mar 30 2008, 07:08 PM~10292752
> *andy i did get a 58 rag,already started on it,been working on the frame and suspension,that was a clean og green 59 you had on ebay
> *



Johnny are you going stock with it? Thanks it's going to Sweden.
Andy


----------



## Eazy

*Hey Andy, it was good talking to you. Thanks for the stories and the information.  *


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 6 2008, 10:34 PM~10352121
> *Hey Andy, it was good talking to you.  Thanks for the stories and the information.
> *



Anytime.
Andy


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 6 2008, 09:55 PM~10351775
> *Johnny are you going stock with it? Thanks it's going to Sweden.
> Andy
> *




no andy i m going lowrider with it


----------



## Guest




----------



## lone star

adex to the front of my lac


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 20 2008, 09:41 AM~10214462
> *No problem just give me a call.
> Andy
> (626) 798-2156
> *


thanks, will do.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10359474
> *adex to the front of my lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean Caddy homie


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 8 2008, 09:18 AM~10362481
> *clean Caddy homie
> *


x2....


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 7 2008, 06:07 PM~10359386
> *
> 
> no andy i m going lowrider with it
> *



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## tinydogg

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 7 2008, 07:07 PM~10359386
> *
> 
> no andy i m going lowrider with it
> *


Johnny the frame is beautiful! Looks kind of like Sierra Gold I can't wait to see the finished product. Aircraft?


----------



## 187_Regal

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, nme1, ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156


whats good with ya andy?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 07:15 PM~10359474
> *adex to the front of my lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lone star that's very nice, and thank you for going with ADEX. :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 9 2008, 10:02 AM~10372235
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 187_Regal, nme1, ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156
> whats good with ya andy?
> *



Everything! You?


----------



## 187_Regal

everything is moving along.....tryin to get that setup together so i can put that car back on the streets.....its killing me its been too nice here lately not to have it out.


----------



## blueouija

What's new Andy....??? 



:wave:


----------



## zc_delacruz

What do hoppers use? Super Duty or the regular Adex? Dumb question I know but I'm assumin they use Super Duty :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 9 2008, 01:00 PM~10372218
> *Johnny the frame is beautiful! Looks kind of like Sierra Gold I can't wait to see the finished product. Aircraft?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

I wanted to thank Andy for the great advice and kind words. He has been a great source of knowledge and is a real cool dude. I'm going to tear this setup out and do and aircraft setup soon!! (thanks to Andy) The only thing missing is that chrome superduty I hope to see in the mail real soon!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Andy builds a real quality part and stands behind his product 100%.... A true OG in this game....   Andy's new motto, like timex "Takes a lickin and keeps on clickin"


----------



## Volv_lo

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 9 2008, 10:23 AM~10372402
> *I wanted to thank Andy for the great advice and kind words. He has been a great source of knowledge and is a real cool dude. I'm going to tear this setup out and do and aircraft setup soon!! (thanks to Andy) The only thing missing is that chrome superduty I hope to see in the mail real soon!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Andy builds a real quality part and stands behind his product 100%.... A true OG in this game....     Andy's new motto, like timex "Takes a lickin and keeps on clickin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy fucking shitballs! That trey is clean!!!!!!


----------



## lowlow24

Thanks!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 9 2008, 09:23 AM~10372402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE REASON I LOVE 63'S....CUZ THEIR FUKIN CLEAN LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## 1229

Andy, in all these years we have known each other, you have never been online this much. Be careful the internet is addictive. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



This topic is definitely a good one. Lots of good pictures and stories.


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 04:52 AM~10379559
> *Andy, in all these years we have known each other, you have never been online this much. Be careful the internet is addictive.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> This topic is definitely a good one. Lots of good pictures and stories.
> *



DEPENDS ON WHERE YOU GO  

I CANT TELL YOU WHERE SCOOTERS IS AT, HE WONT TELL ME 

JUST MUMBLES SOMETHING ABOUT CROOK


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 10 2008, 12:43 PM~10381035
> *DEPENDS ON WHERE YOU GO
> 
> I CANT TELL YOU WHERE SCOOTERS IS AT, HE WONT TELL ME
> 
> JUST MUMBLES SOMETHING ABOUT CROOK
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10359474
> *adex to the front of my lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Adex, too bad the car is mediocre. I know that is a pretty bold statement, but then again I am a pretty bold person.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 10 2008, 02:56 PM~10382078
> *Nice Adex, too bad the car is mediocre.  I know that is a pretty bold statement, but then again I am a pretty bold person.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

one day, you will own an Adex, we are all pulling for you. Lift with fluid and breathe air.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 05:36 PM~10383489
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> one day, you will own an Adex, we are all pulling for you. Lift with fluid and breathe air.
> *


Its going to be a great while my son. Nevertheless, I enjoy reading all the stories with the use of this fine product and the positive feedback Andy has received. 

Seth


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 10 2008, 09:05 PM~10385481
> *Its going to be a great while my son.  Nevertheless, I enjoy reading all the stories with the use of this fine product and the positive feedback Andy has received.
> 
> Seth
> *


 :cheesy: 

its too bad that more products arent built to this same standard.


----------



## sicksided

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 9 2008, 10:23 AM~10372402
> *I wanted to thank Andy for the great advice and kind words. He has been a great source of knowledge and is a real cool dude. I'm going to tear this setup out and do and aircraft setup soon!! (thanks to Andy) The only thing missing is that chrome superduty I hope to see in the mail real soon!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Andy builds a real quality part and stands behind his product 100%.... A true OG in this game....     Andy's new motto, like timex "Takes a lickin and keeps on clickin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN USO, KLEAN ASS TREY HOMIE... I THINK A CHROME ADEX WOULD SET THAT SETUP OFF EVEN MORE. TTT FOR THE KLEAN TREY AND ANDY THE MASTERMIND BEHIND THE DUMP!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 10:44 PM~10387006
> *:cheesy:
> 
> its too bad that more products arent built to this same standard.
> *



Its sad that there are a few companies pushing products with 1/10 the quality and 1/32 the customer service.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 11:44 PM~10387006
> *:cheesy:
> 
> its too bad that more products arent built to this same standard.
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Apr 11 2008, 10:06 AM~10389377
> *Its sad that there are a few companies pushing products with 1/10 the quality and 1/32 the customer service.
> *


and thats on a good day.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 11 2008, 02:45 PM~10391299
> *and thats on a good day.
> *


Didnt even have to use the AK.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 11 2008, 02:45 PM~10391299
> *and thats on a good day.
> *


FROM HERE ON OUT, IM TAKING PICS OF EVERYTHING I DO, SO I CAN HAVE INTERNET CREDIT, AFTER ALL THE INTERNET IS COOL.

:uh: 
:dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 11 2008, 06:35 PM~10393250
> *FROM HERE ON OUT, IM TAKING PICS OF EVERYTHING I DO, SO I CAN HAVE INTERNET CREDIT, AFTER ALL THE INTERNET IS COOL.
> 
> :uh:
> :dunno:
> *


duhhhhhh, the internets is where its at..... :biggrin:.. anywho keep the pics comeing


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

TTT For the Adex being the best period. Andy im still looking for pics of the trunk,when I find them I will post them. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 9 2008, 10:06 AM~10372282
> *everything is moving along.....tryin to get that setup together so i can put that car back on the streets.....its killing me its been too nice here lately not to have it out.
> *



Russ you'll get it done! Post some progress pics.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 9 2008, 10:12 AM~10372330
> *What's new Andy....???
> :wave:
> *


Same old, you? Are you still hitting the iron? You'll have this in a few days.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Apr 9 2008, 10:16 AM~10372355
> *What do hoppers use? Super Duty or the regular Adex? Dumb question I know but I'm assumin they use Super Duty  :biggrin:
> *



SUPER DUTY, and that's not a dumb question call me if you want more info.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 14 2008, 12:48 AM~10409989
> *SUPER DUTY, and that's not a dumb question call me if you want more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TOP OF THE LINE PERIOD...

BUMP 4 TEAM ADEX..1!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 14 2008, 02:44 AM~10409960
> *Same old, you? Are you still hitting the iron? You'll have this in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Doing good...!!!! Yeah I'm still putting up the weights..  


I can't wait to see it Andy... Thank you so much.!!!1 It was good talking to you the other day...


----------



## juswannatip

WWW.TEDWELLSCUSTOMHYDRAULICS.COM


----------



## B Town Fernie

Can you post pics of the difference from a regular and super duty?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Apr 14 2008, 01:01 PM~10411822
> *Can you post pics of the difference from a regular and super duty?
> *



look on page 1 or 2.... I'm pretty sure I already did that


----------



## FPEREZII

This may be a dumb qestion, but i have a adex that is working off of just one wire. This is how i got the setup, from a private seller, but the car still works, do i need to run both wires, or does it work because it is grounded threw the pumps and rack?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 14 2008, 03:06 PM~10413002
> *This may be a dumb qestion, but i have a adex that is working off of just one wire. This is how i got the setup, from a private seller, but the car still works, do i need to run both wires, or does it work because it is grounded threw the pumps and rack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not a dumb question...


but, you do have a Super Duty and they are designed to be grounded. So go ahead and ground that green wire going into the plug on top of the dump.


----------



## 1229

ttt


for Andy


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

hittin it with my adex.....
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CKCQllCewuA
 thanks again Andy......


----------



## eastside1989

Thank's again Andy and Jay..Got my Adex today...Adex is NUMBER ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

no need to thank me pops...  


Andy, again I thank you very much....  Talk to you again soon.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 15 2008, 07:20 PM~10423650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's again Andy and Jay..Got my Adex today...Adex is NUMBER ONE... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

congrats to Jay for winning and for hooking up his Dad.


----------



## Joost....

An install i did with Andy`s product, its great! I was amazed how powerful they sound when the car is dumped. After this setup i called up Andy and ordered 10 of them for other projects. After speaking to him on the phone for a while it became clear that this is one of those handful of people in the scene with an obsession for detail and quality instead of one for his wallet :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 16 2008, 03:03 AM~10427625
> *An install i did with Andy`s product, its great! I was amazed how powerful they sound when the car is dumped. After this setup i called up Andy and ordered 10 of them for other projects. After speaking to him on the phone for a while it became clear that this is one of those handful of people in the scene with an obsession for detail and quality instead of one for his wallet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is One sick Set-up Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2008, 09:13 PM~10424967
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> congrats to Jay for winning and for hooking up his Dad.
> *


x2


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Apr 16 2008, 07:57 AM~10427959
> *x2
> *


+4


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Apr 15 2008, 10:13 PM~10424967-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> congrats to Jay for winning and for hooking up his Dad.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by classic [email protected] 16 2008, 07:57 AM~10427959
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2008, 08:10 AM~10427987
> *+4
> *


Thanks guys....


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 16 2008, 09:15 AM~10428148
> *Thanks guys....
> *


=23500-22


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 16 2008, 09:39 AM~10428213
> *=23500-22
> *


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 14 2008, 02:16 PM~10413905
> *thats not a dumb question...
> but, you do have a Super Duty and they are designed to be grounded. So go ahead and ground that green wire going into the plug on top of the dump.
> *


Thanks for the info. I also have a second regular duty dump, but no plug, my question is how do i determine the positive and ground from each other. Thanks agian for the help.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 16 2008, 09:19 PM~10433044
> *Thanks for the info. I also have a second regular duty dump, but no plug, my question is how do i determine the positive and ground from each other. Thanks agian for the help.
> *



look very close at the pins... they are labeled A and B.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 17 2008, 06:10 AM~10436883
> *look very close at the pins... they are labeled A and B.
> *


 So a is positive, and b negative? Just want to make sure. Thanks


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 17 2008, 08:05 AM~10437350
> *So a is positive, and b negative? Just want to make sure. Thanks
> *



QUOTE(FPEREZII @ Apr 16 2008, 06:33 PM) *
I have a regular duty dump, and i was wondering which of the pins in positive, and which one negative. i have no plug, so i do not know if thw plug makes it idiot proof. Thanks for the help. P.M. me and let me know thanks.



The* B *pin is *positive* and the A pin on a Regular ADEX solenoid is non functional, (dead lead). FPEREZII feel free to call me anytime if you have any questions.
Andy


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 17 2008, 08:23 AM~10437467
> *QUOTE(FPEREZII @ Apr 16 2008, 06:33 PM) *
> I have a regular duty dump, and i was wondering which of the pins in positive, and which one negative. i have no plug, so i do not know if thw plug makes it idiot proof. Thanks for the help. P.M. me and let me know thanks.
> The B pin is positive and the A pin on a Regular ADEX solenoid is non functional, (dead lead). FPEREZII feel free to call me anytime if you have any questions.
> Andy
> *


Thanks andy


----------



## REDS*NM

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 15 2008, 07:13 PM~10424967
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> congrats to Jay for winning and for hooking up his Dad.
> *


thats a cool idea congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII

Quick question, what causes the candles to burn out? To much voltage? 24 volts is recomended correct? Thanks agian


----------



## Loco 61

Bump To Tha Top


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 9 2008, 10:23 AM~10372402
> *I wanted to thank Andy for the great advice and kind words. He has been a great source of knowledge and is a real cool dude. I'm going to tear this setup out and do and aircraft setup soon!! (thanks to Andy) The only thing missing is that chrome superduty I hope to see in the mail real soon!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Andy builds a real quality part and stands behind his product 100%.... A true OG in this game....     Andy's new motto, like timex "Takes a lickin and keeps on clickin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Joe it was a pleasure talking to you, and I'm glad you're going aircraft which I will help you with anyway I can. Your 63 is exceptional, you did a great job building it!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 01:52 AM~10379559
> *Andy, in all these years we have known each other, you have never been online this much. Be careful the internet is addictive.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> This topic is definitely a good one. Lots of good pictures and stories.
> *



Jason it is I just don't have the time!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 9 2008, 10:06 AM~10372282
> *everything is moving along.....tryin to get that setup together so i can put that car back on the streets.....its killing me its been too nice here lately not to have it out.
> *



Russ post some progress pics.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 14 2008, 02:17 AM~10410280
> *TOP OF THE LINE PERIOD...
> 
> BUMP 4 TEAM ADEX..1!!!
> *


Ben how are ya?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 15 2008, 12:03 AM~10419227
> *hittin it with my adex.....
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CKCQllCewuA
> thanks again Andy......
> *



NICE!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 15 2008, 04:20 PM~10423650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's again Andy and Jay..Got my Adex today...Adex is NUMBER ONE... :biggrin:
> *



You are welcome Mr. Spencer, but no need to thank me it was all Jay's
doing!
Andy


----------



## Rollinaround

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rollinaround, ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156, kevink623, BlackMagicHydraulics
:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by juswannatip_@Apr 14 2008, 09:14 AM~10411483
> *WWW.TEDWELLSCUSTOMHYDRAULICS.COM
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 16 2008, 12:03 AM~10427625
> *An install i did with Andy`s product, its great! I was amazed how powerful they sound when the car is dumped. After this setup i called up Andy and ordered 10 of them for other projects. After speaking to him on the phone for a while it became clear that this is one of those handful of people in the scene with an obsession for detail and quality instead of one for his wallet :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Joost that's a beautiful setup!!! 
Andy


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## DCLoko

one quick question can i put the adex square dump on my proohopper series 2 pumps and what do i have to buy?? adex part to make it fit,, oh how does it fits<<????thanx


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by DCLoko_@Apr 18 2008, 05:40 PM~10448165
> *one quick question can i put the adex square dump on my proohopper series 2 pumps  and what do i have to buy?? adex part to make it fit,, oh how does it fits<<????thanx
> *



:uh: 

Read the topic title and make sure what you are about to post fits.


----------



## firme64impala




----------



## blueouija




----------



## undr8ed

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


If only Andy could clone himself and make other parts too 

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10452809
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> If only Andy could clone himself and make other parts too
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 14 2008, 09:00 PM~10171796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> *


Andy my man  
Hit me up somtime/
Patrik


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 17 2008, 10:20 PM~10443608
> *Joost that's a beautiful setup!!!
> Andy
> *


Nice joost


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 19 2008, 09:17 AM~10452802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rob @ RNL

tttfor andy


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 17 2008, 10:03 PM~10443491
> *Russ post some progress pics.
> *



i have to take some more cause the ones i had on my phone are gone now thanks to the lady friend washing my phone........


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 19 2008, 10:17 AM~10452802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10452802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jay you did a great job there! Poster material.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Apr 18 2008, 11:29 PM~10451781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ted did an outstanding job with this setup.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Apr 18 2008, 11:29 PM~10451781
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











.








.








.








.









Another one of Ted's setups.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 21 2008, 12:34 AM~10463800
> *Jay you did a great job there! Poster material.
> Andy
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 21 2008, 01:03 AM~10464028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of Ted's setups.
> *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 21 2008, 01:03 AM~10464028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of Ted's setups.
> *



:thumbsup: 

NICE SET UP


----------



## Sixty34me

word, clean 61


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Setup in Ted's 62 taken about 15 years ago.


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 22 2008, 11:04 AM~10474508
> *Setup in Ted's 62 taken about 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like it, very simple and straight forward looking....


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Apr 22 2008, 09:08 AM~10474533
> *I like it, very simple and straight forward looking....
> *


co-sign


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 20 2008, 11:34 PM~10463800
> *Jay you did a great job there! Poster material.
> Andy
> *


x 2


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 22 2008, 11:53 PM~10481725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ADEX is the English translation word for QUALITY!!!!


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 22 2008, 09:04 AM~10474508
> *Setup in Ted's 62 taken about 15 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow ted wells work is amazing


----------



## Rollinaround

Teds setup is beautiful


----------



## Rollinaround

_*ANDY THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE REBUILD KIT!!!!!! YOU CAME THROUGH MAN!!! GOOD MAN!!!!*_


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 23 2008, 09:45 PM~10488281
> *ANDY THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE REBUILD KIT!!!!!! YOU CAME THROUGH MAN!!! GOOD MAN!!!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Apr 9 2008, 10:23 AM~10372402
> *I wanted to thank Andy for the great advice and kind words. He has been a great source of knowledge and is a real cool dude. I'm going to tear this setup out and do and aircraft setup soon!! (thanks to Andy) The only thing missing is that chrome superduty I hope to see in the mail real soon!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Andy builds a real quality part and stands behind his product 100%.... A true OG in this game....     Andy's new motto, like timex "Takes a lickin and keeps on clickin"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala

From the West Coast to Far East Coast top builders insist on OG Adex dumps. shouldn't you? Don't settle for imitations


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 24 2008, 10:57 AM~10493372
> *From the West Coast to Far East Coast top builders insist on OG Adex dumps. shouldn't you? Don't settle for imitations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Damn Pancho sure builds some nice setups!!!*


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

<<<<<<-----soon to be an adex member :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

question

Are the bodies bigger on a super duty???????? i have 2 regular duty and want to run the gauges on em like aqua boogie ......... to me it looks like theres not enough room.. just curious


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Apr 24 2008, 07:38 PM~10497068
> *<<<<<<-----soon to be an adex member  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Hey Manny great to have you in the ADEX family!


----------



## blueouija

good morning Andy... :wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 25 2008, 07:28 AM~10500638
> *question
> 
> Are the bodies bigger on a super duty???????? i have 2 regular duty and want to run the gauges on em like aqua boogie .........  to me it looks like theres not enough room.. just curious
> *


Gorilla Bob the SUPER DUTY ADEX bodies are wider call me and I will give you the exact dimensions.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 26 2008, 09:57 AM~10508728
> *good morning Andy... :wave:
> *


Hey Jay good morning to you.
Andy


----------



## lowlow24

TTT Andy can you give me a call when you get a chance... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 23 2008, 06:45 PM~10488281
> *ANDY THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE REBUILD KIT!!!!!! YOU CAME THROUGH MAN!!! GOOD MAN!!!!
> *


No problem Josh anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 28 2008, 07:02 PM~10526193
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Hey Kenny.


----------



## Spanish Caravan

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 28 2008, 09:56 PM~10527688
> *No problem Josh anytime.
> Andy
> *


Good talkin last night Andy!!!


----------



## Mr Impala

Sup Andy


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

GOT THE PACKAGE TODAY THANKS ANDY I'LL PM YOU MY NEW NUMBER DELTORO BLADDER PUMPS AND ADEX DUMPS DOING IT BIG NATION WIDE IN 2008


----------



## himbone

Hey andy i think I fried my super duty this past weekend. it wont click, I had to dump the car manually after a hop. Do i just send it to you or what? thanks Jim p.s. did you ever get that 58 drop up in nor cal?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 30 2008, 10:06 AM~10541172
> *Sup Andy
> *


Hey Brent.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:24 PM~10548330
> *GOT THE PACKAGE TODAY THANKS ANDY I'LL PM YOU MY NEW NUMBER DELTORO BLADDER PUMPS AND ADEX DUMPS DOING IT BIG NATION WIDE IN 2008
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 30 2008, 10:35 PM~10548446
> *Hey andy i think I fried my super duty this past weekend. it wont click, I had to dump the car manually after a hop. Do i just send it to you or what? thanks Jim p.s. did you ever get that 58 drop up in nor cal?
> *



Jim no problem just give me a call, and I'll take care of it.
Andy


----------



## Spanish Caravan

HEY ANDY HOW THE STOCK ON CHROME STANDARDS? A BUDDY NEEDS 4


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHATS UP ANDY, GOOD SPEAKING WITH YOU, ENJOYED IT!!I CALL YOU LATER ON


----------



## ABEL760

LET ME START OFF BY SAYING THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME GET EVERYTHING ALL SQUARED AWAY ON THE DUMP. CUSTOMER SERVICE IS OUTSTANDING.I WILL BE INSTALLING IT SOON AND I WILL POST SOME PICS. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR EVEYTHING ANDY!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

bump :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow24

What's up Andy, is it done yet?? I'm ready to hit some switches... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 6 2008, 02:59 AM~10585974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Don't drink and drive, smoke the solenoid and fly. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## playamade

]SUPA HEAVY DUTY ADEX[/URL]




THANX ANDY FOR DA HOOK UP MAN CANT WAIT TO TRY THE SUPER HEAVY DUTY ADEX IT WAS WAITN AND YOU KNO THE PROBLEMS I HAD THANX ANDY


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

great topic!


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## morebounce la

THANKS AGAIN ANDY ............ ALL READY T SHIP


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by morebounce la_@May 10 2008, 08:10 PM~10625413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS  AGAIN  ANDY  ............    ALL READY T SHIP
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: PERFECTION.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

:biggrin:


----------



## BUD

So what's the line between regular and super duty? Single dump regular, dlb super? Does it depend on volts? Inches hopped?


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10634728
> *So what's the line between regular and super duty? Single dump regular, dlb super? Does it depend on volts? Inches hopped?
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Volv_lo

I'll chime in... I would say it's due to pressure. If you are hopping some serious inches and need a dump to open exactly with in a millisecond of when you hit the switch no matter the circumstance. SD is the way to go. :thumbsup: SUPER STRONG, SUPER ACCURATE, SUPER PERFORMANCE.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BUD+May 12 2008, 12:20 PM~10634728-->
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the line between regular and super duty? Single dump regular, dlb super? Does it depend on volts? Inches hopped?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really didn't get your question. Do you mean what would be the deciding factor to choose a RD over a SD?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Volv_lo_@May 13 2008, 12:08 PM~10643540
> *I'll chime in...  I would say it's due to pressure.  If you are hopping some serious inches and need a dump to open exactly with in a millisecond of when you hit the switch no matter the circumstance.  SD is the way to go.  :thumbsup:  SUPER STRONG, SUPER ACCURATE, SUPER PERFORMANCE.
> *


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 13 2008, 11:13 AM~10643570
> *I really didn't get your question. Do you mean what would be the deciding factor to choose a RD over a SD?
> 
> *


I mean, for years tons of cars where getting great inches off a reg duty Adex, but here recently everyone says you need a SD. Y? If only a SD would work, than that would make the regular more of a bragging point, which I know it's not. My question is, at what point does your setup neet a SD instead of a RD.


PS, I'm not talking shit about Adex I know it's the best, it's what I want, but I have a single pump/10 batts and think a reg duty will work but don't want to kick myself in the ass, for not getting a SD, later. At the same time, SD's are harder to find right now not to mention have a higher price tag, money I could use for something else since my income isn't the most disposable.


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@May 13 2008, 11:08 AM~10643540
> *I'll chime in...  I would say it's due to pressure.  If you are hopping some serious inches and need a dump to open exactly with in a millisecond of when you hit the switch no matter the circumstance.  SD is the way to go.  :thumbsup:  SUPER STRONG, SUPER ACCURATE, SUPER PERFORMANCE.
> *


So, for the most part it's the accuracy? If you're holding the dump the whole way up and most of the way down, that millisecond, to me, wouldn't seem to make that big of a difference....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 13 2008, 12:39 PM~10643743
> *I mean, for years tons of cars where getting great inches off a reg duty Adex, but here recently everyone says you need a SD. Y? If only a SD would work, than that would make the regular more of a bragging point, which I know it's not. My question is, at what point does your setup neet a SD instead of a RD.
> PS, I'm not talking shit about Adex I know it's the best, it's what I want, but I have a single pump/10 batts and think a reg duty will work but don't want to kick myself in the ass, for not getting a SD, later. At the same time, SD's are harder to find right now not to mention have a higher price tag, money I could use for something else since my income isn't the most disposable.
> *



To me the SD has a better coil that doesn't get as hot fast..... if your switch hitting style you hop and tend to hold the dump on the switch then I'd personally recommend a SD valve.... 

I've hopped on both RD and Sd's with no problems....


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 13 2008, 12:41 PM~10643756
> *So, for the most part it's the accuracy? If you're holding the dump the whole way up and most of the way down, that millisecond, to me, wouldn't seem to make that big of a difference....
> *



it's a big difference compaired to a traditional poppet style valve.... I never noticed a difference between a SD and a RD response time.... then again... response time on a square dump depends on the spring used....

maybe Andy could chime in on this....


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 13 2008, 11:41 AM~10643756
> *So, for the most part it's the accuracy? If you're holding the dump the whole way up and most of the way down, that millisecond, to me, wouldn't seem to make that big of a difference....
> *



Andy will remind us, I forget exactly who it was so I wont guess, said the SD added a good few inches to his hop...

and here shorty sais he gained inches just from going to adex from a green


----------



## westsidehydros

I thought the only diff was in the strength of the bolts????

Well Andy... your up!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

Dont Forget The Housing Is Wider...


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 13 2008, 06:21 PM~10647103
> *I thought the only diff was in the strength of the bolts????
> 
> Well Andy... your up!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Whats up pete... I'm not Andy, but also, on top of the already mentioned, the solenoid is stronger and vented.. :0 :0 

You have SD's don't you?


----------



## Volv_lo

BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## blueouija




----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@May 15 2008, 09:10 AM~10660082
> *Whats up pete...  I'm not Andy, but also, on top of the already mentioned, the solenoid is stronger and vented..  :0  :0
> 
> You have SD's don't you?
> *



Nope, just regular dumps. But, I am running 1 dump for each pump to nose. I think if i was gunna run double pump/1 dump, than I would use a superduty.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

here's one of mine Thanks Andy and Pit Bull


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*AN UPDATE THAT IS LONG OVERDUE, HERE ARE THE PICS FROM MY ADEX INSTALL. ONCE AGAIN THANKS ANDY, GARY, THE PEOPLE WHO VOTED AND ALL MY FRIENDS THAT HELPED GETTING THIS DONE YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ADEXCONTEST/DSC05928.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
A LAST LOOK AT THE OLD EQUIPMENT. GOOD BYE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09456Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FABIAN (SUBURBAN SWINGIN) LET ME BORROW A S.D. FOR MOCK UP PURPOSES WHICH REALLY CAME IN HANDY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09464Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND YES I KNOW IT WAS ON BACKWARDS!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09525Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE A TWO PUMP BLACK MAGIC SET UP WITH AN ADEX SUPER DUTY IN THE ACCORD! WELL IT WAS ON IT'S WAY TO GET THE HARDLINE FABRACATED. THANKS TO A&M

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09529Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HARDLINE DONE NOW OFF TO THE CHROMER.....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09555Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BATH TIME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09556Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKS SO PRETTY!!!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09606Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL THE PARTS BACK FROM CHROME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09608Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALMOST READY

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09609Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SHOT WITH THE HOUSE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09612Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PERSONALIZED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09619Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GETTING THERE!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/efd61a1f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
COMPLETED!!!!!
*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+May 18 2008, 08:20 PM~10682751-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FROM THIS..............
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/77126fee.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> TO THIS..........*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2008, 08:21 PM~10682757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2008, 08:17 PM~10682729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER USING THIS DUMP I MUST SAY THAT I AM SOLD ON ADEX I DON'T PLAN ON USING ANY OTHER DUMP. IT'S THE BEST YOU CAN BUY AND EVEN BETTER WHEN YOU WIN IT!
> *


----------



## low4life68lac




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

another adex team member..HOT SAUCE...


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Sup Andy heres a couple from this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## eastbay_drop

whats up andy, nice talkin to you friday! the dump worked good, just gotta fine toon the set up, worked good enough to win the single pump in frisco though


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT


any pics of AdEX check valves?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 20 2008, 02:13 AM~10693767
> *TTT
> any pics of AdEX check valves?
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## Volv_lo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## BIGTONY

Andy sorry i missed your call today i dont have any more NOS parts other than 59 front clear seat cover I know i asked b4 but i forgot on the adex plug which wire is the hot one red or green and does the other one HAVE to be grounded??


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 20 2008, 06:27 PM~10699707
> *Andy sorry i missed your call today i dont have any more NOS parts other than 59 front clear seat cover I know i asked b4 but i forgot on the adex plug which wire is the hot one red or green and does the other one HAVE to be grounded??
> *


?????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 20 2008, 10:27 PM~10699707
> *Andy sorry i missed your call today i dont have any more NOS parts other than 59 front clear seat cover I know i asked b4 but i forgot on the adex plug which wire is the hot one red or green and does the other one HAVE to be grounded??
> *


red is hot

green is ground, but that pin is only hooked up on Super Duty dumps, regular duty Adex dont have the ground pin connected inside the dump, they just ground through the dump body.

so if you just have a reg duty, the red wire is the only wire you connect, if its a super duty, you can use both wires (red = hot, green = ground)


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 21 2008, 06:30 AM~10702813
> *red is hot
> 
> green is ground, but that pin is only hooked up on Super Duty dumps, regular duty Adex dont have the ground pin connected inside the dump, they just ground through the dump body.
> 
> so if you just have a reg duty, the red wire is the only wire you connect, if its a super duty, you can use both wires (red = hot, green = ground)
> *



Thanks Jason.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 19 2008, 01:47 PM~10688150
> *whats up andy, nice talkin to you friday! the dump worked good, just gotta fine toon the set up, worked good enough to win the single pump in frisco though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Call anytime, and congratulations on your win!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2008, 11:13 AM~10687064
> *Sup Andy heres a couple from this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Sergio. :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 20 2008, 07:27 PM~10699707
> *Andy sorry i missed your call today i dont have any more NOS parts other than 59 front clear seat cover I know i asked b4 but i forgot on the adex plug which wire is the hot one red or green and does the other one HAVE to be grounded??
> *



No problem Tony. RED is HOT, and GREEN is GROUND. You only need to ground the green lead on SUPER DUTY ADEX'S.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@May 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10698360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2008, 11:15 AM~10687073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sergio how long have you and your dad been hopping the 63?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2008, 11:18 AM~10687089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 18 2008, 09:30 PM~10683808
> *another adex team member..HOT SAUCE...
> 
> *


Hey Ben how are you? 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@May 18 2008, 07:36 PM~10682866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2008, 07:24 PM~10682780
> *AN UPDATE THAT IS LONG OVERDUE, HERE ARE THE PICS FROM MY ADEX INSTALL. ONCE AGAIN THANKS ANDY, GARY, THE PEOPLE WHO VOTED AND ALL MY FRIENDS THAT HELPED GETTING THIS DONE YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ADEXCONTEST/DSC05928.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> A LAST LOOK AT THE OLD EQUIPMENT. GOOD BYE!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09456Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> FABIAN (SUBURBAN SWINGIN) LET ME BORROW A S.D. FOR MOCK UP PURPOSES WHICH REALLY CAME IN HANDY.
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09464Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> AND YES I KNOW IT WAS ON BACKWARDS!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09525Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE A TWO PUMP BLACK MAGIC SET UP WITH AN ADEX SUPER DUTY IN THE ACCORD! WELL IT WAS ON IT'S WAY TO GET THE HARDLINE FABRACATED. THANKS TO A&M
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09529Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> HARDLINE DONE NOW OFF TO THE CHROMER.....
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09555Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> BATH TIME
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09556Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> LOOKS SO PRETTY!!!!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09606Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ALL THE PARTS BACK FROM CHROME
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09608Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ALMOST READY
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09609Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> SHOT WITH THE HOUSE
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09612Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> PERSONALIZED
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09619Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> GETTING THERE!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/efd61a1f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> COMPLETED!!!!!
> 
> *


Mike yours was a well deserved win congratulations again, and thank you for posting these great pictures!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> *AND AFTER USING THIS DUMP I MUST SAY THAT I AM SOLD ON ADEX I DON'T PLAN ON USING ANY OTHER DUMP. IT'S THE BEST YOU CAN BUY AND EVEN BETTER WHEN YOU WIN IT!*
> 
> 
> Mike this is a great picture and quote! Thank you.:thumbsup:
> Andy


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 24 2008, 10:46 PM~10731075
> *Hey Ben how are you?
> Andy
> *



busy tryin to get it ready for that super duty... :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@May 2 2008, 04:59 PM~10562758
> *LET ME START OFF BY SAYING THANK YOU FOR HELPING ME GET EVERYTHING ALL SQUARED AWAY ON THE DUMP. CUSTOMER SERVICE IS OUTSTANDING.I WILL BE INSTALLING IT SOON AND I WILL POST SOME PICS. ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR EVEYTHING ANDY!!!
> *


Abel you are welcome. Post the pics when it's done.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 24 2008, 10:27 PM~10731326
> *busy tryin to get it ready for that super duty... :biggrin:
> *


Soon!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10687112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 18 2008, 12:11 AM~10679429
> *here's one of mine Thanks Andy and Pit Bull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Bob!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 17 2008, 05:28 AM~10675936
> *Nope, just regular dumps.  But, I am running 1 dump for each pump to nose.  I think if i was gunna run double pump/1 dump, than I would use a superduty.
> *


Hey Pete how have you been?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by morebounce la_@May 10 2008, 07:10 PM~10625413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS  AGAIN  ANDY  ............    ALL READY T SHIP
> *


Anytime Hugo thank you!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 1 2008, 11:57 AM~10551950
> *WHATS UP ANDY, GOOD SPEAKING WITH YOU, ENJOYED IT!!I CALL YOU LATER ON
> *


Hey Ryan likewise call anytime.
Andy


----------



## ICECOLD63

ADEX only for me!!!


----------



## atxhopper

Hey Andy, Thanks for the help the other day. Out with the monster green and in with the Adex. I got it plumbed in but havent hit the switch yet. I will definitly let you know when I do. Im still waiting on my stickers.  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## playamade

where u at andy need help 911


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by playamade_@May 25 2008, 01:26 PM~10733751
> *where u at andy need help 911
> *



I'm here ready to help! Tried to call you 2 times no luck, call me you have my cell#.
Andy


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 25 2008, 05:52 PM~10734849
> *I'm here ready to help! Tried to call you 2 times no luck, call me you have my cell#.
> Andy
> *



lol i got it figured out andy it wasnt dumpin but i for got when i took the pump off to clean the tank i had closed the dump valve lol i got it though andy thanx i had a good time playin with da new super :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

TTT


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## Volv_lo

Thank you ADEX for advertising


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 25 2008, 12:28 AM~10730958
> *Thanks Jason.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Comin straight from the midwest Its The TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 2 2008, 09:26 AM~10779797
> *Comin straight from the midwest Its The TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for posting it for me Bob  I was wanting Andy to see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 01:57 PM~10780270
> *Thanks for posting it for me Bob   I was wanting Andy to see it! :thumbsup:
> *



no doubt homie :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

This is the car it is in!


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10781343
> *This is the car it is in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean 64 Ese!


----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## ~~RED~~

One more pic


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 07:02 PM~10782762
> *One more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Setup looks amazing!!! Hardlines are bad ass, and 4 Adex dumps are not to be fucced with!!!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jun 2 2008, 08:22 PM~10782893
> *Setup looks amazing!!! Hardlines are bad ass, and 4 Adex dumps are not to be fucced with!!!!!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## morebounce la

:biggrin: :biggrin: nice work......


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jun 2 2008, 10:57 AM~10780270
> *Thanks for posting it for me Bob   I was wanting Andy to see it! :thumbsup:
> *


Josh I am impressed! Your car is beautiful, and your setup is incredible!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@May 28 2008, 06:24 AM~10752647
> *Thank you ADEX  for advertising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Richard, thank you for the opportunity to be in the best book ever published on hydraulic suspensions.
Andy


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 6 2008, 10:09 PM~10816964
> *Josh I am impressed! Your car is beautiful, and your setup is incredible!
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Andy I know Brent had told you about it, I wanted to make sure you got to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 7 2008, 12:59 AM~10817270
> *Richard, thank you for the opportunity to be in the best book ever published on hydraulic suspensions.
> Andy
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rudeboi3

ADEX EQUIPPED!!

























BOTH RIDES, ADEX EQUIPPED!


----------



## Volv_lo

:thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

http://tedwellscustomhydraulics.com/home


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 13 2008, 02:53 PM~10863879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tedwellscustomhydraulics.com/home
> *



That is sweeeeeet. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

Best money I ever spent was on my super duty, Best dump on the market! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 20 2008, 02:02 PM~10216167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Volv_lo

post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

Best period.
I have 6 of them  3 in each ride :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

Here you go Andy, I'll keep you posted. Take care...Chris


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 1 2008, 09:40 PM~10994684
> *Here you go Andy, I'll keep you posted. Take care...Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 2 2008, 12:40 AM~10994684
> *Here you go Andy, I'll keep you posted. Take care...Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What car is this setup goin in, Ted Wells did it.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10994956
> *What car is this setup goin in, Ted Wells did it.
> *


64 FROM ELITE CC AND YES TED BUILT THE SET UP.


----------



## BIGTONY

I MUST HAVE THE BEST ADEX SUPER DUTY EVER BUILT I BROKE MY FRONT SWITCH THIS SAT NIGHT IT GOT STUCK IN THE DOWN POS(INTERNALY) WHILE I WAS ROLLING AROUND ABOUT 30-40 MINS LATER AFTER PAKRING A CRUISE SPOT SOMEONE SAID MY CAR SMELT FUNNY SO I POPPED THE TURNK OPEN TO SEE THE CANDLESTICK SMOKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKING CHIMNEY I FIGURE MY SHIT WAS DONE FOR I BURNED MY FINGERS TRING TO UNDO THE PLUG FROM THE TOP MY DUMB ASS WASNT THINKING LOL I DUMPED A 1 LITRE OF WATER ON IT TO COOL IT DOWN SOUNDED LIKE FRYING BACON AND STILL WAS SMOKING AFTER I UN DID THE WIRE AND DUMPPED THE WIRE ON IT SO I FIGURED THERE WENT $150 BUTTTTT ON MON I HOOKED UP THE GROUND PLUGGED THE DUMP WIRE BACK IN HIT THE SWITCH ON MY HOP CORD AND THE MOTHER FUCKER STILL WORKS :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: THANKS ANDY/ADEX


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 1 2008, 11:22 PM~10995191
> *I MUST HAVE THE BEST ADEX SUPER DUTY EVER BUILT I BROKE MY FRONT SWITCH THIS SAT NIGHT IT GOT STUCK IN THE DOWN POS(INTERNALY) WHILE I WAS ROLLING AROUND ABOUT 30-40 MINS LATER AFTER PAKRING A CRUISE SPOT SOMEONE SAID MY CAR SMELT FUNNY SO I POPPED THE TURNK OPEN TO SEE THE CANDLESTICK SMOKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKING CHIMNEY I FIGURE MY SHIT WAS DONE FOR I BURNED MY FINGERS TRING TO UNDO THE PLUG FROM THE TOP MY DUMB ASS WASNT THINKING LOL I DUMPED A 1 LITRE OF WATER ON IT TO COOL IT DOWN SOUNDED LIKE FRYING BACON AND STILL WAS SMOKING AFTER I UN DID THE WIRE AND DUMPPED THE WIRE ON IT SO I FIGURED THERE WENT $150 BUTTTTT ON MON I HOOKED UP THE GROUND PLUGGED THE DUMP WIRE BACK IN HIT THE SWITCH ON MY HOP CORD AND THE MOTHER FUCKER STILL WORKS  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: THANKS ANDY/ADEX
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 2 2008, 02:22 AM~10995191
> *I MUST HAVE THE BEST ADEX SUPER DUTY EVER BUILT I BROKE MY FRONT SWITCH THIS SAT NIGHT IT GOT STUCK IN THE DOWN POS(INTERNALY) WHILE I WAS ROLLING AROUND ABOUT 30-40 MINS LATER AFTER PAKRING A CRUISE SPOT SOMEONE SAID MY CAR SMELT FUNNY SO I POPPED THE TURNK OPEN TO SEE THE CANDLESTICK SMOKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKING CHIMNEY I FIGURE MY SHIT WAS DONE FOR I BURNED MY FINGERS TRING TO UNDO THE PLUG FROM THE TOP MY DUMB ASS WASNT THINKING LOL I DUMPED A 1 LITRE OF WATER ON IT TO COOL IT DOWN SOUNDED LIKE FRYING BACON AND STILL WAS SMOKING AFTER I UN DID THE WIRE AND DUMPPED THE WIRE ON IT SO I FIGURED THERE WENT $150 BUTTTTT ON MON I HOOKED UP THE GROUND PLUGGED THE DUMP WIRE BACK IN HIT THE SWITCH ON MY HOP CORD AND THE MOTHER FUCKER STILL WORKS  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: THANKS ANDY/ADEX
> *



lol... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Good story :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 2 2008, 12:22 AM~10995191
> *I MUST HAVE THE BEST ADEX SUPER DUTY EVER BUILT I BROKE MY FRONT SWITCH THIS SAT NIGHT IT GOT STUCK IN THE DOWN POS(INTERNALY) WHILE I WAS ROLLING AROUND ABOUT 30-40 MINS LATER AFTER PAKRING A CRUISE SPOT SOMEONE SAID MY CAR SMELT FUNNY SO I POPPED THE TURNK OPEN TO SEE THE CANDLESTICK SMOKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKING CHIMNEY I FIGURE MY SHIT WAS DONE FOR I BURNED MY FINGERS TRING TO UNDO THE PLUG FROM THE TOP MY DUMB ASS WASNT THINKING LOL I DUMPED A 1 LITRE OF WATER ON IT TO COOL IT DOWN SOUNDED LIKE FRYING BACON AND STILL WAS SMOKING AFTER I UN DID THE WIRE AND DUMPPED THE WIRE ON IT SO I FIGURED THERE WENT $150 BUTTTTT ON MON I HOOKED UP THE GROUND PLUGGED THE DUMP WIRE BACK IN HIT THE SWITCH ON MY HOP CORD AND THE MOTHER FUCKER STILL WORKS  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: THANKS ANDY/ADEX
> *


 :0 lucky :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 2 2008, 02:26 PM~10997642
> *:0 lucky :biggrin:
> *


seriously lucky  

whats up danny


----------



## ACE RAG SS

Hi Andy,
It was very nice talking to you today, thank you very much for taking time to call me i appreciate it!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10997642
> *:0 lucky :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10997642
> *:0 lucky :biggrin:
> *



You mean lucky the car didn't burn up? or lucky the dump still works??.. Either way it didn't end as a bad day.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jul 3 2008, 09:40 AM~11005023
> *You mean lucky the car didn't burn up? or lucky the dump still works??..  Either way it didn't end as a bad day..  :biggrin:
> *


Actually the day did end up bad this happend on the way home LOLbut its all good


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 2 2008, 03:22 AM~10995191
> *I MUST HAVE THE BEST ADEX SUPER DUTY EVER BUILT I BROKE MY FRONT SWITCH THIS SAT NIGHT IT GOT STUCK IN THE DOWN POS(INTERNALY) WHILE I WAS ROLLING AROUND ABOUT 30-40 MINS LATER AFTER PAKRING A CRUISE SPOT SOMEONE SAID MY CAR SMELT FUNNY SO I POPPED THE TURNK OPEN TO SEE THE CANDLESTICK SMOKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKING CHIMNEY I FIGURE MY SHIT WAS DONE FOR I BURNED MY FINGERS TRING TO UNDO THE PLUG FROM THE TOP MY DUMB ASS WASNT THINKING LOL I DUMPED A 1 LITRE OF WATER ON IT TO COOL IT DOWN SOUNDED LIKE FRYING BACON AND STILL WAS SMOKING AFTER I UN DID THE WIRE AND DUMPPED THE WIRE ON IT SO I FIGURED THERE WENT $150 BUTTTTT ON MON I HOOKED UP THE GROUND PLUGGED THE DUMP WIRE BACK IN HIT THE SWITCH ON MY HOP CORD AND THE MOTHER FUCKER STILL WORKS  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: THANKS ANDY/ADEX
> *


That means the one I got from you is blessed too... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## sanchovilla

How can you tell the difference between the super duty and the regular adex?


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jul 6 2008, 08:10 AM~11021427
> *How can you tell the difference between the super duty and the regular adex?
> *


Thicker bottom plate and stronger bolts, candle is vented up top, part # ends in "23" rather than "22" on super duties.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Jul 6 2008, 05:54 PM~11023057
> *Thicker bottom plate and stronger bolts, candle is vented up top, part # ends in "23" rather than "22" on super duties.
> *




:yes:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by rudeboi3_@Jun 9 2008, 01:45 PM~10831255
> *ADEX EQUIPPED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH RIDES, ADEX EQUIPPED!
> 
> *



Look'n good rudeboi3 ! Thank you for using ADEX.
Andy


----------



## triple X level

my super duty from BMH

sold it before i could use it


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jun 13 2008, 12:53 PM~10863879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tedwellscustomhydraulics.com/home
> *



ACCESSORYFREAK Beautiful set-up !!! Please post some pictures of the car.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Jun 19 2008, 07:35 PM~10909611
> *Best money I ever spent was on my super duty, Best dump on the market!  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank You SHORTDOG 62.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10958742
> *Best period.
> I have 6 of them    3 in each ride  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thank You baghdady that's a beautiful car and set-up!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 1 2008, 10:40 PM~10994684
> *Here you go Andy, I'll keep you posted. Take care...Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chris thanks for posting the pic your set-up is going to be incredible!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 2 2008, 12:22 AM~10995191
> *I MUST HAVE THE BEST ADEX SUPER DUTY EVER BUILT I BROKE MY FRONT SWITCH THIS SAT NIGHT IT GOT STUCK IN THE DOWN POS(INTERNALY) WHILE I WAS ROLLING AROUND ABOUT 30-40 MINS LATER AFTER PAKRING A CRUISE SPOT SOMEONE SAID MY CAR SMELT FUNNY SO I POPPED THE TURNK OPEN TO SEE THE CANDLESTICK SMOKING LIKE A MOTHER FUCKING CHIMNEY I FIGURE MY SHIT WAS DONE FOR I BURNED MY FINGERS TRING TO UNDO THE PLUG FROM THE TOP MY DUMB ASS WASNT THINKING LOL I DUMPED A 1 LITRE OF WATER ON IT TO COOL IT DOWN SOUNDED LIKE FRYING BACON AND STILL WAS SMOKING AFTER I UN DID THE WIRE AND DUMPPED THE WIRE ON IT SO I FIGURED THERE WENT $150 BUTTTTT ON MON I HOOKED UP THE GROUND PLUGGED THE DUMP WIRE BACK IN HIT THE SWITCH ON MY HOP CORD AND THE MOTHER FUCKER STILL WORKS  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: THANKS ANDY/ADEX
> *



Hey Tony thanks for sharing your ADEX story! Some of my other customers have had similar experiences.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ACE RAG SS_@Jul 2 2008, 12:31 PM~10998066
> *Hi Andy,
> It was very nice talking to you today, thank you very much for taking time to call me i appreciate it!!!!!!
> *



Likewise ACE RAG SS call anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11009485
> *That means the one I got from you is blessed too... :biggrin:
> *



You know it they all are! :biggrin: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by sanchovilla_@Jul 6 2008, 09:10 AM~11021427
> *How can you tell the difference between the super duty and the regular adex?
> *



The part number on an *ADEX Super Duty is #23500-23* and the the serial number will end in either *X* or *XX*. The part number on an *ADEX Regular is #23500-22* and the serial number will not end in *X* or *XX*.
There are exceptions on some custom built units so if you have any questions please call me.
Andy


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 6 2008, 10:40 PM~11026148
> *Hey Tony thanks for sharing your ADEX story! Some of my other customers have had similar experiences.
> Andy
> *


Thanks Andy you think ill still bee cool running the candle or should i replace it anyways???


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 6 2008, 11:20 PM~11026349
> *Thanks Andy you think ill still bee cool running the candle or should i replace it anyways???
> *



Tony if it works good your cool, but if you have any questions give me a call.
Andy


----------



## firme64impala

Andy, did you get the pics I sent you? I'm still up if you want to talk.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Adex hopper and dancer going to vegas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgUsAHkKi4g


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jul 6 2008, 11:30 PM~11026389
> *Andy, did you get the pics I sent you? I'm still up if you want to talk.
> *



Got them and it is incredible!!!


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Good talkin to ya andy. thanks for all the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME-




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 6 2008, 10:24 PM~11026042
> *ACCESSORYFREAK Beautiful set-up !!! Please post some pictures of the car.
> Andy
> *


Thanx Andy...


----------



## 1229

:wave:


----------



## Mr Impala

sup andy thanks for the chrome dump its on its way to Japan


----------



## Loco 61

Whats Up Andy? How THat Chrome Super Duty Adex Comming Along?


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 7 2008, 05:14 AM~11026315
> *The part number on an ADEX Super Duty is #23500-23 and the the serial number will end in either X or XX. The part number on an ADEX Regular is #23500-22 and the serial number will not end in X or XX.
> There are exceptions on some custom built units so if you have any questions please call me.
> Andy
> *


hey andy on my regular adex I have the super duty part number and the serial is 445xx

is this one of the exceptions?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 8 2008, 06:22 PM~11039761
> *Thanx Andy...
> 
> 
> *







X2... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

I Received Your Care Package In The Mail Today... Thanks Once Again Good Friend... :thumbsup:








TTT!!!


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Adex Is the only thing that will be stocked in my shop from now on :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 7 2008, 03:38 PM~11030489
> *Adex hopper and dancer going to vegas
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgUsAHkKi4g
> *



Hey Rob. :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 8 2008, 12:14 AM~11035414
> *Good talkin to ya andy. thanks for all the info! :thumbsup:
> *



Anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 8 2008, 03:22 PM~11039761
> *Thanx Andy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*VERY NICE* !!! It looks "*JUST RIGHT*".


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 8 2008, 08:09 PM~11042218
> *:wave:
> *



Hey Jason.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ADEX AND ZENITHS "WORKING"


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

nice ^^^^^^


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 8 2008, 09:17 PM~11042915
> *sup andy thanks for the chrome dump its on its way to Japan
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ANDY I NEED 3 EXACTLY LIKE THAT


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jul 6 2008, 10:23 PM~11026030
> *my super duty  from BMH
> 
> sold it before i could use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks again bacon its in the car now :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WITH THE TOPS THOUGH


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2008, 10:06 PM~11043307
> *Whats Up Andy?  How THat Chrome Super Duty Adex Comming Along?
> *


It's in the works. :biggrin: 
Andy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

GOOD MORNING ANDY!! :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 8 2008, 10:13 PM~11043369
> *hey andy on my regular adex I have the super duty part number and the serial is 445xx
> 
> is this one of the exceptions?
> *



Chris yours is an exception, and if you want any details regarding your ADEX just call me.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 11 2008, 11:17 PM~11069607
> *I Received Your Care Package In The Mail Today... Thanks Once Again Good Friend... :thumbsup:
> TTT!!!
> *



You are welcome. Anytime I can help just give me a call.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 12:56 AM~11070012
> *Adex Is the only thing that will be stocked in my shop from now on :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 12 2008, 11:27 AM~11071525
> *ADEX AND ZENITHS "WORKING"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*That's a great shot!!!* Thank you for posting it.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 12 2008, 11:31 AM~11071547
> *ANDY I NEED 3 EXACTLY LIKE THAT
> *


No problem just give me a call, but you need 3 like this.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 12 2008, 11:43 AM~11071620
> *
> *


Very nice!
:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jul 12 2008, 11:44 AM~11071621
> *GOOD MORNING ANDY!! :wave:
> *


Hey Ryan how are you?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 13 2008, 07:46 PM~11079819
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THUGGNASTY hows things?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 24 2008, 11:35 PM~10731671
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEX only for me!!!
> *



*That's an incredible set-up!*
Andy


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 13 2008, 07:49 PM~11079854
> *THUGGNASTY hows things?
> *


Great!, been very busy :biggrin: How have you been???? 
ill send you the updated pics soon


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Jul 13 2008, 07:55 PM~11079918
> *Great!, been very busy  :biggrin:  How have you been????
> ill send you the updated pics soon
> *


Great & busy like you. :biggrin: Look forward to the pics.


----------



## 187_Regal

your dump at work andy.......thanks bro......


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11079989
> *your dump at work andy.......thanks bro......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Russ that's what I like to see! You are welcome.
Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## 187_Regal

i have to say its the first time that i have ever owned an adex and the performance of this dump is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

I gotta try adex .  How much for 2 of them andy . Pm me with a price . Thanks .


----------



## lopez's 62

> ADEX AND ZENITHS "WORKING"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 
> gas hop to hit the bumper, wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

This beautiful Towncar belongs to one of my Japanese customers.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 13 2008, 11:33 PM~11080331
> *This beautiful Towncar belongs to one of my Japanese customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Volv_lo

:biggrin:


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jul 17 2008, 12:30 PM~11112551
> *:biggrin:
> *



Whut up brooooooooooooo


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

*IMPERIALS Car Club of Los Angeles wants to thank Andy at ADEX for his sponsorship and donation of one of his Super Duty's at our 8th Annual Hawaiian Gardens Super Car Show & Concert. Congratulations to Layitlow.com member Homie Stylin who drove al the way from Texas for winning the dump!!!*


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 14 2008, 08:16 PM~11088749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST LMK ON THIS ANDY!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

:biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by Duppy_@Jul 17 2008, 02:33 PM~11112584
> *Whut up brooooooooooooo
> *



HEY NOW


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

]*ADEX EQUIPPED*


----------



## Eddie-Money

*THAT'S HOW DEL TORO DOES IT ADEX#1*


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 22 2008, 06:52 PM~11152403
> *]ADEX EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

It was great talking to you Andy! I learned a thing or two. Next time I am around the corner I am gonna have to pass buy and say whats up. I didnt mean to cut the convo short but the fam was in the car and I dont have a blue tooth.


----------



## Mr Impala

adex equipped


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2008, 02:27 PM~11177859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adex equipped
> *





Nice... :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Adex Equipped


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Volv_lo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1




----------



## low4life68lac




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

ttt


----------



## Rob @ RNL

whats uo andy we got her qualified for vegas. hope to see ya there.


----------



## SupremeAir

Andy I talked to you about a month ago havent had time to do pics . Aaron Augies friend. Adex equiped


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jul 29 2008, 09:24 PM~11210563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jul 29 2008, 07:24 PM~11210563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin: Maybe someday when i grow up i can own one... Hey andy start a raffle for adex's Like Zenith did for wheels. 100 spots $15 a spot. 1st 2nd and 3rd get a new dump. SuperDuty and Chrome cost extra for upgrades... :biggrin: Just an idea.


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 1 2008, 01:56 AM~11231616
> *:biggrin: Maybe someday when i grow up i can own one... Hey andy start a raffle for adex's Like Zenith did for wheels. 100 spots $15 a spot. 1st 2nd and 3rd get a new dump. SuperDuty and Chrome cost extra for upgrades... :biggrin: Just an idea.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jul 29 2008, 07:24 PM~11210563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a handsome boy - and a great shot! low4life68lac thank you for posting it.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 30 2008, 06:52 PM~11219627
> *Andy I talked to you about a month ago havent had time to do pics . Aaron Augies friend. Adex equiped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Aaron great pictures!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jul 30 2008, 05:40 PM~11218912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats uo andy we got her qualified for vegas. hope to see ya there.
> *


Hey Rob. :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

Hi ANdy hope all is well my friend... Talk to you soon...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jul 25 2008, 05:35 PM~11180469
> *Adex Equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 3 2008, 11:04 AM~11246932
> *Hi ANdy hope all is well my friend... Talk to you soon...
> *


Hi Jay all is well thank you. Are you still on the same routine?
Andy


----------



## Mr Impala

dont forget to send me those pictures andy!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 25 2008, 11:27 AM~11177859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adex equipped
> *


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jul 23 2008, 09:50 PM~11164633
> *It was great talking to you Andy! I learned a thing or two. Next time I am around the corner I am gonna have to pass buy and say whats up. I didnt mean to cut the convo short but the fam was in the car and I dont have a blue tooth.
> *


Rick anytime.
Andy


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 3 2008, 02:06 PM~11246946
> *Hi Jay all is well thank you. Are you still on the same routine?
> Andy
> *



Good to hear..... I switched things up a bit to German Volume Training.... I like to switch routines every 8 weeks or so... 

TTYL, Jay


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 3 2008, 11:07 AM~11246948
> *dont forget to send me those pictures andy!!
> *


Done.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 22 2008, 04:52 PM~11152403
> *]ADEX EQUIPPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*DELTORO!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11113886
> *IMPERIALS Car Club of Los Angeles wants to thank Andy at ADEX for his sponsorship and donation of one of his Super Duty's at our 8th Annual Hawaiian Gardens Super Car Show & Concert. Congratulations to Layitlow.com member Homie Stylin who drove al the way from Texas for winning the dump!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are welcome IMPERIALS Car Club of Los Angeles, and Homie Stylin congratulations on winning the ADEX dump!
Andy


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 3 2008, 12:23 PM~11247037
> *You are welcome IMPERIALS Car Club of Los Angeles, and Homie Stylin congratulations on winning the ADEX dump!
> Andy
> *


Andy this came in handy.. I had an ADEX but ended up selling it to my homie from Dallas Lowriders since I was still working on my Impala. Was going to go back to a 2 (front) oil system dump set-up but now I can go back to my original plan of a single Adex.... The fire in my car I believe started from an oil system dump sticking... My Impala gets up pretty good considering it lays frame front and back, ol'skool homie.. The ADEX will give me better performance and a few more inches... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

DID SOMEONE SAY THAT ADEX WAS #1.....WELL THEY WERE RIGHT DOUBLE STREET LOWRIDER NATIONAL CHAMPIONS ADEX EQUIPPED I THOUGHT YOU KNEW


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## hotspot_65

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 4 2008, 07:45 PM~11259821
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> DID SOMEONE SAY THAT ADEX WAS #1.....WELL THEY WERE RIGHT DOUBLE STREET LOWRIDER NATIONAL CHAMPIONS ADEX EQUIPPED I THOUGHT YOU KNEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot


----------



## Loco 61

I Want To Say Thanks To Andy & Armin


----------



## -NO NAME-

We're in like Flynn, can't wait to see this thing in action and post up some stories! :cheesy:  :thumbsup: Picked one up last night :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Aug 5 2008, 12:06 AM~11260711
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Aug 7 2008, 09:22 AM~11282760
> *We're in like Flynn, can't wait to see this thing in action and post up some stories!  :cheesy:   :thumbsup: Picked one up last night  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

NO ANDY JUST LIKE THIS BUT ALL CHROME









[/quote]


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> NO ANDY JUST LIKE THIS BUT ALL CHROME


[/quote]


No problem just give me a call.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 9 2008, 05:55 PM~11302791
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Aug 7 2008, 07:22 AM~11282760
> *We're in like Flynn, can't wait to see this thing in action and post up some stories!  :cheesy:   :thumbsup: Picked one up last night  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BROWN SOCIETY thanks for buying ADEX!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 6 2008, 09:43 PM~11280460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Want To Say Thanks To Andy & Armin
> *



Loco 61 you are welcome. Your 61 is looking beautiful!!! 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 3 2008, 03:52 PM~11248213
> *Andy this came in handy.. I had an ADEX but ended up selling it to my homie from Dallas Lowriders since I was still working on my Impala. Was going to go back to a 2 (front) oil system dump set-up but now I can go back to my original plan of a single Adex.... The fire in my car I believe started from an oil system dump sticking... My Impala gets up pretty good considering it lays frame front and back, ol'skool homie.. The ADEX will give me better performance and a few more inches... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie Styln I really like your 69, and it does "get off" real good considering the fact it "lays". Glad you won!
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 12 2008, 12:35 AM~11320594
> *:wave:
> *




Hey Andy, Gotta Thank Ya Ahead Of Time For Sponsoring The Obsession Fest And Giving Away An Adex... :yes:



Hopefully I Win, I Need ANOTHER! :biggrin: 



Much Love Homie, Keep Up The EXCELLENT Work... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Thanks for the help Andy, we got it figured out with a kinked wire!  

















Thanks again


----------



## playamade

[/IMG]



thanx andy :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Aug 12 2008, 02:38 PM~11326167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> thanx andy :biggrin:
> *



You are welcome.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 11 2008, 10:12 PM~11321005
> *Hey Andy, Gotta Thank Ya Ahead Of Time For Sponsoring The Obsession Fest And Giving Away An Adex...  :yes:
> Hopefully I Win, I Need ANOTHER!  :biggrin:
> Much Love Homie, Keep Up The EXCELLENT Work... :thumbsup:
> *



Good luck hope you win!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Aug 12 2008, 11:13 AM~11324497
> *Thanks for the help Andy, we got it figured out with a kinked wire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> *



Anytime.
Andy


----------



## Volv_lo

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

just wanted to publicly thanks andy for taking the time to talk to me for a hour and half on the phone about his product. i wanted to gain a lil more knowledge of the adex dump since i get quite a few messages about adel and adexs and i figure i should just get the info on them myself for my own knowledge.... ive come to realize i thought i had an adel but turns out to be a adex hehe.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2008, 10:14 PM~11355399
> *just wanted to publicly thanks andy for taking the time to talk to me for a hour and half on the phone about his product.  i wanted to gain a lil more knowledge of the adex dump since i get quite a few messages about adel and adexs and i figure i should just get the info on them myself for my own knowledge.... ive come to realize i thought i had an adel but turns out to be a adex hehe.
> *




Thats Andy Alright... :yes:



:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 15 2008, 09:14 PM~11355795
> *Thats Andy Alright... :yes:
> :biggrin:
> *



for real. never had a reason to personally contact him. always heard good things and seen him do good things for folks with his dump. figure i would try to gain some more knowledge on the dump, best thing to do is go to the source. hehe


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2008, 07:14 PM~11355399
> *just wanted to publicly thanks andy for taking the time to talk to me for a hour and half on the phone about his product.  i wanted to gain a lil more knowledge of the adex dump since i get quite a few messages about adel and adexs and i figure i should just get the info on them myself for my own knowledge.... ive come to realize i thought i had an adel but turns out to be a adex hehe.
> *


Jeff it was a pleasure talking to you feel free to me call anytime.
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2008, 02:13 AM~11357085
> *for real.  never had a reason to personally contact him.  always heard good things and seen him do good things for folks with his dump.  figure i would try to gain some more knowledge on the dump,  best thing to do is go to the source.  hehe
> *



:yes:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

I've had requests for these pictures so here they are.


----------



## charles85

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 16 2008, 10:30 PM~11362291
> *I've had requests for these pictures so here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u r correct, that would look good in the back of my future 65 impala. damn thats nice


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 16 2008, 09:30 PM~11362291
> *I've had requests for these pictures so here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 16 2008, 09:30 PM~11362291
> *I've had requests for these pictures so here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 17 2008, 01:46 AM~11362861
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *





X2.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

fucking lovely set-up. I've always loved golddiggers set up. A lot of time had to have went into that.


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: --------- hey andy... how is sunny cali..?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 17 2008, 12:30 AM~11362291
> *I've had requests for these pictures so here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is just too sweet!

 :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2008, 04:14 PM~11355399
> *just wanted to publicly thanks andy for taking the time to talk to me for a hour and half on the phone about his product.  i wanted to gain a lil more knowledge of the adex dump since i get quite a few messages about adel and adexs and i figure i should just get the info on them myself for my own knowledge.... ive come to realize i thought i had an adel but turns out to be a adex hehe.
> *



Andy is a real down to earth guy. I also talked to him a while back and he was real willing to help me out. He pointed me in the right direction and recommended solutions for my small business. We chatted for a while and I gathered a lot of information. I look forward to doing business with him in near future.  

Thanks Andy,

Jerry


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU

Same Adex for 4 years !(no up keep needed)


----------



## TD Hydros

ANdy thanks allot man your the fucking man, i know you that you worked in customer service before mayne, you're good peeps mayne
the best customer service ever and treated me like we have been friends for years, you got me up and down within the hour from our conversatioin...
I pulled my piump appart 4 times before even thinking that hte problem was the dump and but itn wasnt even the dump, thanks to you all it was was acouple of taps up and down and good to go, thanks once again
car is bouncing lovely


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow24

TTT...Sup Andy? Hit me up, got a package coming your way soon...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

when i grow up im gunna own an adex


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 18 2008, 10:11 PM~11377306
> *when i grow up im gunna own an adex
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

here you go andy :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

say andy how much just for the candle?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 17 2008, 03:52 PM~11366109
> *:wave:  :wave: --------- hey andy... how is sunny cali..?
> *


Great Kenny how are ya?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Aug 17 2008, 08:57 PM~11368351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Adex for 4 years !(no up keep needed)
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Aug 17 2008, 09:04 PM~11368432
> *ANdy thanks allot man your the fucking man, i know you that you worked in  customer service before mayne, you're good peeps mayne
> the best customer service ever and treated me like we have been friends for years, you got me up and down within the hour from our conversatioin...
> I pulled my piump appart 4 times before even thinking that hte problem was the dump and but itn wasnt even the dump, thanks to you all it was was acouple of taps up and down and good to go, thanks once again
> car is bouncing lovely
> *


Anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 22 2008, 09:55 AM~11411199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go andy :biggrin:
> *



Lookin good Joey! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON

all i have to say is if you have switch startin to stick 
FIX IT!!!!
it cost me!!! 

DONT A $10 PROBLEM COST YOU $400 :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats up Andy...hope all is well.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Aug 24 2008, 08:11 PM~11426079
> *all i have  to say is if you have switch startin to stick
> FIX IT!!!!
> it cost me!!!
> 
> DONT LET A $10 PROBLEM COST YOU $400 :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *




:yes:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 24 2008, 12:06 PM~11424157
> *Great Kenny how are ya?
> *


im good.... 

i might be crossing over to the darkside soon.... need to make a trip to cali soon... :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

HEY ANDY THANKS FOR THE SELONOID FOR MY ADEX, GOT MY CAR BACK IN THE STREETS!!! GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!


THANKS AGAIN
CARLOS
DEDICATED RIDERZ L.A. CC


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Aug 26 2008, 04:06 PM~11444674
> *HEY ANDY THANKS FOR THE SELONOID FOR MY ADEX, GOT MY CAR BACK IN THE STREETS!!! GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE!!
> THANKS AGAIN
> CARLOS
> DEDICATED RIDERZ L.A. CC
> *



Carlos thank you.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 24 2008, 09:45 PM~11428590
> *im good....
> 
> i might be crossing over to the darkside  soon.... need to make a trip to cali soon... :biggrin:
> *


Let me know.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 24 2008, 05:59 PM~11426424
> *Whats up Andy...hope all is well.
> *


Everything is good thanks. :thumbsup: And with you?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 17 2008, 04:34 PM~11366345
> *Andy is a real down to earth guy.  I also talked to him a while back and he was real willing to help me out.  He pointed me in the right direction and recommended solutions for my small business.  We chatted for a while and I gathered a lot of information.  I look forward to doing business with him in near future.
> 
> Thanks Andy,
> 
> Jerry
> *


Jerry anytime.
Andy


----------



## sydneystyle57

hello everybody out there.....

I have an adex question? if anybody can be of some assistance that would be great......

i would like to know if and adex dump can ground itself with the green wire as i have seen multiable set ups where you only see the switch red wire come out does that mean the green earth wire is ground into the adex body......im talking with the adex plugs that you can get with the dumps.......

thanks.....


----------



## Texaswayz

Adex, thats all i will use :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

*Del Toro hydraulics only runs Adex Dumps.....Quality that cannot be beaten :0 *


----------



## atxhopper

TTT for Andy and his bad ass dumps. I just took out a green monster and put an Adex. Sweet dump, well worth the money :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## High-Class Customs

5 diff. hoppers same adex sins 2000.. Now in our single pump ranger and still working like new. Thanks andy for everything








If you want the best then you want an adex


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

Got the Dumps today Andy Thanks!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by sydneystyle57_@Aug 30 2008, 12:35 AM~11477083
> *hello everybody out there.....
> 
> I have an adex question? if anybody can be of some assistance that would be great......
> 
> i would like to know if and adex dump can ground itself with the green wire as i have seen multiable set ups where you only see the switch red wire come out does that mean the green earth wire is ground into the adex body......im talking with the adex plugs that you can get with the dumps.......
> 
> thanks.....
> *


red is hot

green is ground, but that pin is only hooked up on Super Duty dumps, regular duty Adex dont have the ground pin connected inside the dump, they just ground through the dump body.

so if you just have a reg duty, the red wire is the only wire you connect, if its a super duty, you can use both wires (red = hot, green = ground) 

Have fun Homie!


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 29 2008, 10:17 PM~10286874
> *Call me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the same one i have on my lowrider bike.. busting out next year.....


----------



## sydneystyle57

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Sep 4 2008, 08:30 PM~11522083
> *red is hot
> 
> green is ground, but that pin is only hooked up on Super Duty dumps, regular duty Adex dont have the ground pin connected inside the dump, they just ground through the dump body.
> 
> so if you just have a reg duty, the red wire is the only wire you connect, if its a super duty, you can use both wires (red = hot, green = ground)
> 
> Have fun Homie!
> *


cool thanks for the info......i have non duty dumps....the top of the candlestick is non perferated......so i guess that means regular adex right?......so i can just run the red wire to the switches and should be right......

peace......


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by sydneystyle57_@Sep 4 2008, 11:49 PM~11522311
> *cool thanks for the info......i have non duty dumps....the top of the candlestick is non perferated......so i guess that means regular adex right?......so i can just run the red wire to the switches and should be right......
> 
> peace......
> *





:yes:


----------



## Volv_lo

:0 :0 :0


----------



## JAZZY2

my adex is sticking when i try to dump it.i have two to the front,with 11 gears.i'll lock it up dump it,hit it and it sticks when i tried to dump it again,somebodys been in it before,can you tell me what the problem is,thanks


----------



## rag 63

all my hoppers and dancers have adexs.specially made for us.
andy is the shit.always will be.
chris lona
lona and sons


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Sep 8 2008, 01:08 PM~11549324
> *my adex is sticking when i try to dump it.i have two to the front,with 11 gears.i'll lock it up dump it,hit it and it sticks when i tried to dump it again,somebodys been in it before,can you tell me what the problem is,thanks
> *



JAZZY2 don't worry and give me a call I'll help you out.
Andy (626) 798-2156


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Sep 8 2008, 05:21 PM~11551488
> *all my hoppers and dancers have adexs.specially made for us.
> andy is the shit.always will be.
> chris lona
> lona and sons
> *



Thanks Chris I always enjoy working with your family. :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 3 2008, 09:28 PM~11513648
> *Del Toro hydraulics only runs Adex Dumps.....Quality that cannot be beaten :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_*we would just like to say thanks andy for everything*_


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 11 2008, 08:36 PM~11580270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we would just like to say thanks andy for everything
> *


I want to say a BIG thanks to Andy for donating an Adex for the Obsession fest raffle. Best shit I ever won. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Them Obsession boys know how to throw a hell of a show.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

powered by ADEX :biggrin: 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/wel...nt=MOV00787.flv


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 15 2008, 05:06 PM~11609207
> *I want to say a BIG thanks to Andy for donating an Adex for the Obsession fest raffle. Best shit I ever won.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Them Obsession boys know how to throw a hell of a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's what i'm talkin about chris thanks man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

JUST WONDERING WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A REGULAR ADEX AND A SUPER DUTY?


----------



## PAT-RICK

just wanted to say thanks again for the dumps Andy .... Mahalo


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 15 2008, 07:06 PM~11609207
> *I want to say a BIG thanks to Andy for donating an Adex for the Obsession fest raffle. Best shit I ever won.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Them Obsession boys know how to throw a hell of a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You Beat Me By 1 Number Punk... :angry: 












:wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 15 2008, 06:44 PM~11610640
> *JUST WONDERING WHATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A REGULAR ADEX AND A SUPER DUTY?
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 16 2008, 04:58 AM~11614029
> *
> *



a super duty is a good bit bigger one real motisable thing is the candle


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 16 2008, 12:10 AM~11612825
> *You Beat Me By 1 Number Punk...  :angry:
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I wanted to shoot the shit with you at the show dogg.I didn't know you were there until Snow mentioned I was standing right by you.I never seen you before so I didnt know. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 16 2008, 10:53 AM~11614773
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I wanted to shoot the shit with you at the show dogg.I didn't know you were there until Snow mentioned I was standing right by you.I never seen you before so I didnt know. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 16 2008, 08:53 AM~11614773
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  I wanted to shoot the shit with you at the show dogg.I didn't know you were there until Snow mentioned I was standing right by you.I never seen you before so I didnt know. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



that's sweet you should have got a room that night :biggrin: and talked :0 

just fuckin with ya lolol


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 16 2008, 10:11 AM~11614873
> *that's sweet you should have got a room that night  :biggrin: and talked  :0
> 
> just fuckin with ya lolol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MUFUCKA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## 79 cutty

:biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 16 2008, 05:59 AM~11614259
> *a super duty is a good bit bigger one real motisable thing is the candle
> *


THANX ANY DIFF IN PERFORMANCE?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Sep 16 2008, 11:11 AM~11614873-->
> 
> 
> 
> that's sweet you should have got a room that night  :biggrin: and talked  :0
> 
> just fuckin with ya lolol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-God's Son2_@Sep 16 2008, 11:32 AM~11615025
> *tell me about it. i had to leave early before they called the numbers so i gave my two raffle tickets, one for the pump and one for the dump to Chris and i told him if i won that i would hook up him up with something. low and behold i got a call the next morning saying that Chris said that he had won both the pump and the dump. i was like dang, i hope this dude aint claiming my tickets. i should have wrote my phone number on the back or wrote down the ticket numbers :angry:  :biggrin:  congratulations Chris.
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Sep 16 2008, 09:13 PM~11619795
> *THANX ANY DIFF IN PERFORMANCE?
> *




:yes:


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 16 2008, 10:56 PM~11620816
> *:angry:  wasnt that funny when it happened.
> *





So What Did He Give You Besides The Shaft? :rofl:


----------



## Mr Impala

only adex goes in my trunk!


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2008, 10:12 AM~11633685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only adex goes in my trunk!
> *


NOw that's old school


----------



## MR.LAC

FOUND AN ADEX AT THE JUMK YARD :0


----------



## JasonJ

Got a lil somethin in the mail today... GOOD STUFF!!! uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 18 2008, 04:29 PM~11637988
> *Got a lil somethin in the mail today... GOOD STUFF!!!  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad they got there ok the mail man was peeping the box kinda shady :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 18 2008, 09:16 PM~11640095
> *glad they got there ok the mail man was peeping the box kinda shady  :biggrin:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 18 2008, 07:29 PM~11637988
> *Got a lil somethin in the mail today... GOOD STUFF!!!  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So did I but i got it today :biggrin: 
Next day air indeed, Andy you the man...
Spoke to the man him self yesterday noon and got the package this moning at 11:am :0 
And you guys keep talking bout central and sur ameicans aren't cool hahahaha j/k
Andy you da fucking man, thanks again.


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ TWYST

Wassup Andy!!! I want to say I love the comments and responses to what ADEX is about and what it does continuosly. I had a homey on the strength, give me and ADEX, YES GIVE!!! I don't know too many homey like that(especially where i'm located) and I feel like I just won a new one, but it's not new and I had a question. He told me all it needed was a Candle and I wanted to make sure before I just bought the candle, would it be wise to go ahead and do clean reasemble(change out the o-rings and seals) while i'm changing the candle or just change the candle. I don't know if needs to be changed or not. Reason being why i'm asking because it has like some stuff leaking from around the Candle. I scratched some of it off and it smelled like something burnt. Here's a Pic:














I just wanted to be on the Safe side and not break myself over and over again when I can just fix the problem all at once.


----------



## hoppers602

After 6years it still has the same ADEX


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Sep 21 2008, 07:19 AM~11656390
> *Wassup Andy!!! I want to say I love the comments and responses to what ADEX is about and what it does continuosly.  I had a homey on the strength, give me and ADEX, YES GIVE!!! I don't know too many homey like that(especially where i'm located) and I feel like I just won a new one, but it's not new and I had a question. He told me all it needed was a Candle and I wanted to make sure before I just bought the candle, would it be wise to go ahead and do clean reasemble(change out the o-rings and seals) while i'm changing the candle or just change the candle. I don't know if needs to be changed or not. Reason being why i'm asking because it has like some stuff leaking from around the Candle. I scratched some of it off and it smelled like something burnt. Here's a Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to be on the Safe side and not break myself over and over again when I can just fix the problem all at once.
> *



DJ TWYST you just need to replace the solenoid your's is definitely burnt. Give me a call and I'll go over the details with you. I'll pm you my cell# if you want to call me right now.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Sep 21 2008, 08:02 AM~11656501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 6years it still has the same ADEX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Sep 19 2008, 09:17 AM~11643717
> *So did I but i got it today  :biggrin:
> Next day air indeed, Andy you the man...
> Spoke to the man him self yesterday noon and got the package this moning at 11:am :0
> And you guys keep talking bout central and sur ameicans aren't cool hahahaha j/k
> Andy you da fucking man, thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CJ you are welcome.
Andy


----------



## fesboogie

Hey Andy how you been? This Fes in Colorado Springs... still working on my car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Sep 21 2008, 08:56 AM~11656698
> *DJ TWYST you just need to replace the solenoid your's is definitely burnt. Give me a call and I'll go over the details with you. I'll pm you my cell# if you want to call me right now.
> Andy
> *



Appreciate the info Andy. You have me sold on ADEX by your courteous service and rapid response. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Sep 21 2008, 10:16 AM~11656814
> *Appreciate the info Andy. You have me sold on ADEX by your courteous service and rapid response. Keep up the good work.
> *



damn ant what did you guys do hook that thing up to 84 vots 

give me a call if you need help you got the ### :biggrin:


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 21 2008, 06:33 PM~11659817
> *damn ant what did you guys do hook that thing up to 84 vots
> 
> give me a call if you need help you got the ###  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!! I haven't hooked it up. It was given to me like that. Lucky to have the homey's I have(now). But you know if I need ya, I got the number :biggrin:


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Sep 21 2008, 10:19 AM~11656390
> *Wassup Andy!!! I want to say I love the comments and responses to what ADEX is about and what it does continuosly.  I had a homey on the strength, give me and ADEX, YES GIVE!!! I don't know too many homey like that(especially where i'm located) and I feel like I just won a new one, but it's not new and I had a question. He told me all it needed was a Candle and I wanted to make sure before I just bought the candle, would it be wise to go ahead and do clean reasemble(change out the o-rings and seals) while i'm changing the candle or just change the candle. I don't know if needs to be changed or not. Reason being why i'm asking because it has like some stuff leaking from around the Candle. I scratched some of it off and it smelled like something burnt. Here's a Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to be on the Safe side and not break myself over and over again when I can just fix the problem all at once.
> *


YEAH MAN IT SEEMS LIKE ITS JUST BURNED OUT IT HAPPENED TO ME TO HIT UP ANDY IM SURE THAT HE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU.
BY THE WAY THAT'S LIKE THE BEST GIFT THAT SOMONE CAN GIVE AN OTHER FELLOW LOWRIDER EVEN THOUGH ITS ALREADY USED AND BURNED OUT.


----------



## JasonJ

I have a question about the serial #'s..... do you keep a record of who the original purchaser was?

The reason i ask is because i have purchased 5 from you (the 4 chrome ones i posted on the last page, and a plain one for my other car i got about 6 months ago)... but i always just have my homie Brent go get them for me... so i was just wondering if there was records kept and if my name would be on them or Brent's?


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Sep 21 2008, 07:16 PM~11660198
> *YEAH MAN IT SEEMS LIKE ITS JUST BURNED OUT IT HAPPENED TO ME TO HIT UP ANDY IM SURE THAT HE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU.
> BY THE WAY THAT'S LIKE THE BEST GIFT THAT SOMONE CAN GIVE AN OTHER FELLOW LOWRIDER EVEN THOUGH ITS ALREADY USED AND BURNED OUT.
> 
> *



Yeah. I already talked to Andy!!! I posted this on Sunday morning thinkin I wasn't gonna hear from him probably later on in the week and he sent me a PM told me to hit him up right then and there. Now that's customer service fo yo azz!!! My homie told me had one for me, But I didn't think he was gonna give it to me for free. Went to his crib Saturday and just before I was about to leave he told me to hold up he got something for me. Went in the crib and came out with the ADEX. He said it's yours homey. I was like DAYUUUM!!! I know a lot of people would look at this and say it's corny to feel like that. But until you're in my shoes and you're given a $400 product for FREE(whether it working or not). You would understand my story.


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Sep 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11660718
> *Yeah. I already talked to Andy!!! I posted this on Sunday morning thinkin I wasn't gonna hear from him probably later on in the week and he sent me a PM told me to hit him up right then and there. Now that's customer service fo yo azz!!! My homie told me had one for me, But I didn't think he was gonna give it to me for free. Went to his crib Saturday and just before I was about to leave he told me to hold up he got something for me. Went in the crib and came out with the ADEX. He said it's yours homey. I was like DAYUUUM!!! I know a lot of people would look at this and say it's corny to feel like that. But until you're in my shoes and you're given a $400 product for FREE(whether it working or not). You would understand my story.
> *


I ALFREADY KNOW, HOW MANY PEOPLE DO YOU KNOW THAT WILL GIVE YOU 300 WELL NOT EVEN HAT MUCH 150 W/O EXPECTING A FAVOR?


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Sep 21 2008, 08:09 PM~11660746
> *I ALFREADY KNOW, HOW MANY PEOPLE DO YOU KNOW THAT WILL GIVE YOU 300 WELL NOT EVEN HAT MUCH 150 W/O EXPECTING A FAVOR?
> *



True Indeed. Honestly, if he needs anything done(In a legal,safe way). You can't say No to a homey like that.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+May 6 2008, 02:59 AM~10585974-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scrilla_@May 7 2008, 06:28 PM~10601926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2008, 07:21 PM~11660241
> *I have a question about the serial #'s..... do you keep a record of who the original purchaser was?
> 
> The reason i ask is because i have purchased 5 from you (the 4 chrome ones i posted on the last page, and a plain one for my other car i got about 6 months ago)... but i always just have my homie Brent go get them for me... so i was just wondering if there was records kept and if my name would be on them or Brent's?
> *



he keeps records of every dump he has made. And yes it would be my name on it


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 22 2008, 04:32 AM~11662766
> *he keeps records of every dump he has made. And yes it would be my name on it
> *


 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 21 2008, 08:21 PM~11660241
> *I have a question about the serial #'s..... do you keep a record of who the original purchaser was?
> 
> The reason i ask is because i have purchased 5 from you (the 4 chrome ones i posted on the last page, and a plain one for my other car i got about 6 months ago)... but i always just have my homie Brent go get them for me... so i was just wondering if there was records kept and if my name would be on them or Brent's?
> *


looks like somebodies getting the ole-switch-a-roo


----------



## JasonJ

Nah, its all good.... was just curious. 

Although i think he did try to give me a switch-a-roo once when we were in Vegas.... he was drunk, claims he didnt remember it the next morning.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 22 2008, 10:17 AM~11664484
> *Nah, its all good.... was just curious.
> 
> Although i think he did try to give me a switch-a-roo once when we were in Vegas.... he was drunk, claims he didnt remember it the next morning.
> *


UMMMMM that was probably one of your fantasies Lenny was the only one you hung out with in Vegas


----------



## JasonJ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ok, damn, topic got hijacked for a minute, back to your regularly scheduled program....

ADEX #1

uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

hey andy sorry it took so long for the pictures. goin 4 years on my adex on rebuilt it 2 months ago because the spring was worn out in it.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME-

Haven't had the pleasure of seeing mine in action yet, but it is finally in the ride and wired up. It clicks loud as hell, almost sounds as loud as the solenoids. I like it so far! :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

I've had my Adex for over 5 years in my 63, never been opened, never rebuilt.










Took it out and put it in another 63 for 2 more maintence free years. Still going...











Worth every penny !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Oct 3 2008, 09:44 AM~11768349
> *Haven't had the pleasure of seeing mine in action yet, but it is finally in the ride and wired up. It clicks loud as hell, almost sounds as loud as the solenoids. I like it so far!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u purchase a sidewinder piston pump?


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2008, 06:20 PM~11773137
> *did u purchase a sidewinder piston pump?
> *


Negative!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 3 2008, 07:32 PM~11772316
> *I've had my Adex for over 5 years in my 63, never been opened, never rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it out and put it in another 63 for 2 more maintence free years. Still going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth every penny !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Oct 3 2008, 07:37 PM~11773243
> *Negative!
> *


oh, well then why did u mount the pump sideways lol


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2008, 08:20 PM~11774186
> *oh, well then why did u mount the pump sideways lol
> *


One less 90 degree bend the oil has to do before going out to the cylinders. I figure I'd give it a try. :dunno:


----------



## BASH3R

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Oct 3 2008, 09:25 PM~11774244
> *One less 90 degree bend the oil has to do before going out to the cylinders. I figure I'd give it a try. :dunno:
> *


okay i know ron makes a side winder piston pump and i believe the blocks are done differently becuz of how the pumphead bolts to the block. so the blocks are done to change how the pumphead bolts up. but since its a piston it may not make a bit of difference since the fluid is constantly around the pumphead. but dont quote me on this.

also the whole 90 degree and elbow vs straight fitting really dont make much difference since the lines are never empty of fluid anyways. i thought it did as well, but ive ran both the elbow and straight fitting and the car works the same. i only went to straight fittings cuz its easier to get the hose to connect to the cylinder.... you can run a straight fitting at the cylinder and it will work the same as putting a elbow fitting.


----------



## -NO NAME-

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2008, 10:46 PM~11775294
> *okay i know ron makes a side winder piston pump and i believe the blocks are done differently becuz of how the pumphead bolts to the block.  so the blocks are done to change how the pumphead bolts up.  but since its a piston it may not make a bit of difference since the fluid is constantly around the pumphead.  but dont quote me on this.
> 
> also the whole 90 degree and elbow vs straight fitting really dont make much difference since the lines are never empty of fluid anyways.  i thought it did as well, but ive ran both the elbow and straight fitting and the car works the same.  i only went to straight fittings cuz its easier to get the hose to connect to the cylinder....  you can run a straight fitting at the cylinder and it will work the same as putting a elbow fitting.
> *


That's around the lines I was thinking about when I decided to try mounting it sideways. As far as the rest of it goes, I think it may not make much of a difference in it's self, but I am also a firm believer that every little thing makes a difference and little differences add up. I am not hydraulic expert myself, and am barely getting into this hopping thing, but I am willing to experiment with a lot of different ideas I have. Hey, experimenting with shit is part of the way people have gotten where they're at, right? :dunno: Wish me luck! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Oct 4 2008, 10:36 AM~11776697
> *That's around the lines I was thinking about when I decided to try mounting it sideways. As far as the rest of it goes, I think it may not make much of a difference in it's self, but I am also a firm believer that every little thing makes a difference and little differences add up. I am not hydraulic expert myself, and am barely getting into this hopping thing, but I am willing to experiment with a lot of different ideas I have. Hey, experimenting with shit is part of the way people have gotten where they're at, right? :dunno: Wish me luck!  :biggrin:
> *



oh ya, you definately have to play around with different things thats definately for sure. good luck


----------



## sp1963

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 3 2008, 06:32 PM~11772316
> *I've had my Adex for over 5 years in my 63, never been opened, never rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it out and put it in another 63 for 2 more maintence free years. Still going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth every penny !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Andy's dumps are the best hands down :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## NIMSTER64

FOR THE RECORD MY OPINION IS THIS

a ADEX is only as good as the switch MAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## WinLoseOrTie

you know i







had adex to get my car this high


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

ITS SO GOOD,IT MADE MY CAR FLIP OVER :thumbsup:







com/1z1uy3s.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WinLoseOrTie




----------



## WinLoseOrTie

I ALSO USE ADEX DUMPS ON MY NEW HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

SHE ALSO LIKES A HARDLINED ADEX DUMP







OR TWO


----------



## BigBlue64

THANKS ANDY FOR REFERRING ME TO MORE BOUNCE. GOT MY FITTINGS IN TODAY AND MOCKED UP THE DUMP FOR ASSEMBLY


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Oct 6 2008, 09:28 PM~11796249
> *THANKS ANDY FOR REFERRING ME TO MORE BOUNCE.  GOT MY FITTINGS IN TODAY AND MOCKED UP THE DUMP FOR ASSEMBLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I See How You Mocked Up Your Plumbing, I Hve Mines The Same Way...




My Question Is: Does The Placement Of The Slowdown Matter? Or Should The Slowndown Be After The Dump? Or Does It Even Matter?


Anyone Feel Free To Answer...


----------



## lowdeville

up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 6 2008, 10:17 PM~11798232
> *I See How You Mocked Up Your Plumbing, I Hve Mines The Same Way...
> My Question Is: Does The Placement Of The Slowdown Matter? Or Should The Slowndown Be After The Dump? Or Does It Even Matter?
> Anyone Feel Free To Answer...
> *


you can technicall put the slowndown before the dump or after. if u put it before the dump your slowing down the amount of fluid goin into the dump. if ur put it after the dump your slown down the amount of fluid gettin into the tank. either way it serves the same purpose.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 12:12 AM~11818273
> *you can technicall put the slowndown before the dump or after.  if u put it before the dump your slowing down the amount of fluid goin into the dump.  if ur put it after the dump your slown down the amount of fluid gettin into the tank.  either way it serves the same purpose.
> *




But Whats Better For, Lets Say, Hopping? :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 8 2008, 10:14 PM~11818296
> *But Whats Better For, Lets Say, Hopping? :dunno:
> *



thats a toss up really. i run no slowdown on my pump. some run it before the dump and others run it after the dump. i cant say whether or not either way is more or less significant than the other


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 12:18 AM~11818336
> *thats a toss up really. i run no slowdown on my pump.  some run it before the dump and others run it after the dump.  i cant say whether or not either way is more or less significant than the other
> *




Fawk It... Different Folks, Different Opinions...



I Guess If Youre Really A Hopper, No Slowdown Is Needed Anyways...



Its Kool Either Way, Plumbings Done, Off To THe Platers... :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

Good morning Andy :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 6 2008, 09:17 PM~11798232
> *I See How You Mocked Up Your Plumbing, I Hve Mines The Same Way...
> My Question Is: Does The Placement Of The Slowdown Matter? Or Should The Slowndown Be After The Dump? Or Does It Even Matter?
> Anyone Feel Free To Answer...
> *



I recommend placing the slowdown before the dump on a hopper, and for a car that isn't going to do any hopping placing the slowdown after the dump is ok as is using the dumps 3 ports.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Oct 19 2008, 05:14 AM~11908239
> *Good morning Andy :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Hey Felix how are you?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Oct 6 2008, 06:28 PM~11796249
> *THANKS ANDY FOR REFERRING ME TO MORE BOUNCE.  GOT MY FITTINGS IN TODAY AND MOCKED UP THE DUMP FOR ASSEMBLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You are welcome and thank you for buying ADEX.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie+Oct 6 2008, 03:06 PM~11794255-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had adex to get my car this high
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 03:09 PM~11794294
> *ITS SO GOOD,IT MADE MY CAR FLIP OVER :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> com/1z1uy3s.jpg[/IMG]
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 03:11 PM~11794315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 03:15 PM~11794353
> *I ALSO USE ADEX DUMPS ON MY NEW HOPPER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 6 2008, 03:18 PM~11794379
> *SHE ALSO LIKES A HARDLINED ADEX DUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR TWO
> *



*Alex looking good!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Oct 19 2008, 09:43 PM~11912329
> *I recommend placing the slowdown before the dump on a hopper, and for a car that isn't going to do any hopping placing the slowdown after the dump is ok as is using the dumps 3 ports.
> *




Like This? :dunno:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 19 2008, 07:18 PM~11912741
> *Like This?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 3 2008, 04:32 PM~11772316
> *I've had my Adex for over 5 years in my 63, never been opened, never rebuilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it out and put it in another 63 for 2 more maintence free years. Still going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth every penny !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Hey Pete! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Oct 19 2008, 11:09 PM~11913269
> *Yes.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

I once had a adex and sold it


----------



## lowlow24

I want to say thank you to Andy for ADEX Dumps I got in my trunk as seen in the new LRM DEC. 2008 feature in the DUMPS section. I know my trunk wouldn't look as good or perform as well without them. Thanks again Andy for making such high performance and top notch quality products!!!! We going aircraft for 09'... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Oct 22 2008, 10:21 AM~11939751
> *I want to say thank you to Andy for ADEX Dumps I got in my trunk as seen in the new LRM DEC. 2008 feature in the DUMPS section. I know my trunk wouldn't look as good or perform as well without them. Thanks again Andy for making such high performance and top notch quality products!!!! We going aircraft for 09'...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Joe you are welcome, and thank you for using ADEX. Looking forward to seeing your aircraft set-up.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Oct 3 2008, 08:44 AM~11768349
> *Haven't had the pleasure of seeing mine in action yet, but it is finally in the ride and wired up. It clicks loud as hell, almost sounds as loud as the solenoids. I like it so far!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!! :thumbsup: Let me know how you like it after it's seen some action.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 2 2008, 04:46 PM~11762837
> *hey andy sorry it took so long for the pictures.  goin 4 years on my adex on rebuilt it 2 months ago because the spring was worn out in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Jeff very nice!!! Thank you for posting.:thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 21 2008, 09:04 AM~11656741
> *Hey Andy how you been? This Fes in Colorado Springs... still working on my car!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Good Fes thank you. Keep me posted on your cars progress.
Andy


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ADEX


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

TTT HOW'S IT GOING ANDY?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie+Oct 6 2008, 03:06 PM~11794255-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had adex to get my car this high
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 03:11 PM~11794315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WinLoseOrTie_@Oct 6 2008, 03:15 PM~11794353
> *I ALSO USE ADEX DUMPS ON MY NEW HOPPER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY ALEX, HOW MUCH WEIGHT DID YOU PUT IN THE TRUNK? I CAN'T REMBER


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

thanks for tha super duty andy,
it's already 2 go


----------



## WinLoseOrTie




----------



## WinLoseOrTie

here is the pictures of the hop in vegas
a day before the supershow


----------



## WinLoseOrTie




----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2008, 10:49 AM~12038887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: BUMPERLESS HOPPERS


----------



## Guest

TTT for Adex


----------



## FPEREZII

Hi Andy :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

hey andy we will get some pics of the amigo up from super show soon. we faired well with it this year adex helped alot :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Nov 7 2008, 06:46 PM~12094112
> *hey andy we will get some pics of the amigo up from super show soon. we faired well with it this year adex helped alot :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for the dumps Andy I will be calling you for some more here very soon. Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 15 2008, 12:00 AM~10171796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> *


WUZ UP ANDY?


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt for andy


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 9 2008, 09:22 PM~12109720
> *ttt for andy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

ADEX NUMBER 1......
THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP ANDY.....
BEST SERVICE IN THE WORLD...........
I WONT HOP WITH ANYTHING ELSE....
ADEX.......
Jay......




.............


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 25 2008, 10:04 PM~11973876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEX
> *



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 28 2008, 06:55 PM~11999608
> *TTT HOW'S IT GOING ANDY?
> *



Great Sergio and you?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2008, 10:39 AM~12038827
> *thanks for tha super duty andy,
> it's already 2 go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Alex you are welcome.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Nov 2 2008, 10:42 AM~12038850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hey Andy, I bought an ADEX from PITBULL and didnt get a sticker, can you hook it up?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 17 2008, 09:44 PM~12186697
> *Hey Andy, I bought an ADEX from PITBULL and didnt get a sticker, can you hook it up?
> *



No problem just PM me your address. 
Andy


----------



## DJ TWYST

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 18 2008, 09:51 AM~12190004
> *No problem just PM me your address.
> Andy
> *



See that's why I like ANDY!!! He's cool and will look out for you. Andy I'm still gonna get that from you!!! Had to regroup and buy and whole bunch of new Dj equipment for the holidays so I can eat and be able to do what I need to do for '09.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DJ TWYST_@Nov 18 2008, 11:13 AM~12190807
> *See that's why I like ANDY!!! He's cool and will look out for you. Andy I'm still gonna get that from you!!! Had to regroup and buy and whole bunch of new Dj equipment for the holidays so I can eat and be able to do what I need to do for '09.
> *



No problem, let me know when you are ready.
Andy


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 18 2008, 11:51 AM~12190004
> *No problem just PM me your address.
> Andy
> *


Thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

TTT


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 13 2008, 03:35 AM~12143381
> *ADEX NUMBER 1......
> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP ANDY.....
> BEST SERVICE IN THE WORLD...........
> I WONT HOP WITH ANYTHING ELSE....
> ADEX.......
> Jay......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATRYDE

hey andy can you please tell me... is it posible to convert a normally open baby adel to normally closed position? any info.


----------



## PHATRYDE

by the way im one of only a few people running adex down here in NEW ZEALAND and adex is no1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHATRYDE

ttt


----------



## 1229

ttt #1


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by PHATRYDE_@Nov 22 2008, 08:32 PM~12232724
> *hey andy can you please tell me... is it posible to convert a normally open baby adel to normally closed position? any info.
> *



Sorry PHATRYDE I can't help you as I've never owned or worked on a baby Adel.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by PHATRYDE_@Nov 22 2008, 11:15 PM~12233677
> *by the way im one of only a few people running adex down here in NEW ZEALAND and adex is no1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



PHATRYDE thanks for buying ADEX! :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*Bob great picture!
Thanks.*
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

ANDY HOW ARE YOU?? HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU AND YOURS. BIG RY


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 25 2008, 10:28 PM~12260567
> *ANDY HOW ARE YOU?? HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU AND YOURS.  BIG RY
> *



Doing great Ry thank you, and I hope all is well with you and your family.
Andy


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

So Andy When I bring the cars I'm doing out my shop can you take a pic with me saying Adex is the best :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:rofl:


----------



## BigBlue64

HEY ANDY THANKS FOR THE CUSTOMER SERVICE YOU GAVE TODAY. I FINIALLY GOT IT PUT ON A PUT TO USE. HERE IS A PIC.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for the homie Andy!! :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Nov 29 2008, 01:30 PM~12288691
> *HEY ANDY THANKS FOR THE CUSTOMER SERVICE YOU GAVE TODAY.  I FINIALLY GOT IT PUT ON A PUT TO USE. HERE IS A PIC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fernando you are welcome, and feel free to call anytime. Setup is looking real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 25 2008, 12:56 PM~12254191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob great picture!
> Thanks.
> Andy
> *


No... Thank You Andy!!!!


----------



## irving customz1

Hey whats up andy this is Cesar from Irving customz in Irving Tx how u been.I need some more stickers for the cars with ur dumps on them.Hit me up when u get a chance.(972)513-3752.Best dump u can possibly own :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Dec 4 2008, 12:36 AM~12331702
> *Hey whats up andy this is Cesar from Irving customz in Irving Tx how u been.I need some more stickers for the cars with ur dumps on them.Hit me up when u get a chance.(972)513-3752.Best dump u can possibly own :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey Cesar no problem I'll get some out to you.
Andy


----------



## MoreBounce 805

What up Andy! :wave: Thanks fore providing us with the best dump on the market!
Tony
MoreBounceQuality.Com


----------



## jgcustomz

I put a polished adex in my 68. adex is missing a screw and looks like its been around the block a few times and I cant belive how well it handles.


----------



## Mr Impala

listen to the adex working!






:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

ttt


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 07:24 PM~12354861
> *listen to the adex working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*click click*


----------



## 86cutt

Thanks for your help Andy :biggrin: Adex dumps #1 quality and service


















heres what it do View My Video


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Dec 10 2008, 04:06 PM~12392014
> *Thanks for your help Andy :biggrin:  Adex dumps #1 quality and service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what it do View My Video
> *



Anytime. Thanks for for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Dec 5 2008, 11:14 AM~12344720
> *What up Andy!  :wave:  Thanks fore providing us with the best dump on the market!
> Tony
> MoreBounceQuality.Com
> *



Hey Tony. :wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Dec 6 2008, 04:53 PM~12354671
> *I put a polished adex in my 68. adex is missing a screw and looks like its been around the block a few times and I cant belive how well it handles.
> *



Which screw are you missing? let me know and I'll send you a new one.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 6 2008, 10:43 PM~12357367
> *ttt
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 13 2008, 10:53 AM~12419673
> *Which screw are you missing? let me know and I'll send you a new one.
> Andy
> *


he's missing the one thats made out of pure gold, haha j/k. i plan on getting an Adex in the future


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Dec 10 2008, 06:06 PM~12392014
> *Thanks for your help Andy :biggrin:  Adex dumps #1 quality and service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres what it do View My Video
> *


thanks for putting your setup on blast. where did you get those copper connectors for the battery terminals? can you buy those?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 07:24 PM~12354861
> *listen to the adex working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats the sound of POWER right there and Quality!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2008, 05:24 PM~12354861
> *listen to the adex working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Brent *BEAUTIFUL CAR* and *EXCEPTIONAL SETUP*!
Andy


----------



## matdogg

5 years no problems Adex #1 in my book

View My Video


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

N.W. REPPIN BEST DUMP OUT NO DOUBT - KEEP IT UP ANDY!!!

FUCK THE FAKE-DEXS OUT THERE... AINT NUTTIN LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT GATE IN ACTION!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

ANOTHER ONE A FEW YEARS BACK IN ACTION..

ADEX EQUIPT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

t t t


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2008, 03:19 PM~12421691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER ONE A FEW YEARS BACK IN ACTION..
> 
> ADEX EQUIPT
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

sorry andy but the dump looks like this now after i fucked up and arched a cable on it lol. but it still works


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HEY ANDY, GOOD SPEAKING WITH YOU TONIGHT  I PASSED ON THE INFORMATION YOU GAVE ME ON THE 58 RAG, HOPE IT WORKS OUT FOR YOU BUDDY!! YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS ANDY, BIG RY


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 21 2008, 10:13 PM~12494988
> *HEY ANDY, GOOD SPEAKING WITH YOU TONIGHT   I PASSED ON THE INFORMATION YOU GAVE ME ON THE 58 RAG, HOPE IT WORKS OUT FOR YOU BUDDY!! YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS ANDY, BIG RY
> *



Hey Ryan I received the package thank you! A very Merry Christmas to you and yours.
Andy


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM

my car adex equipped


----------



## BigPete

the car had sat in the front yard on the trailer for about a week. since the previous show the weekend before. not to mention it had been raining. (the setup got wet cuz its an elco) and at the last minute my homi says hey lets go to the show in phoenix. and i was like fuck it lets go. well to make a long story short we take off in the middle of the night. no time to charge the batts and on the way we get a flat so we dont get to register on time so we just went to the after hop at todds shot and im on the switch and the car is doing good but *the dump starts to smoke and starts to shoot flames from the candle but that shit never stoped working.* so for me it adex


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 24 2008, 03:57 PM~12519484
> *Hey Ryan I received the package thank you! A very Merry Christmas to you and yours.
> Andy
> *


good stuff my friend. The best to u. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Merry Christmas Andy from everyone at Del Toro Hydraulics


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 24 2008, 08:52 PM~12521342
> *Merry Christmas Andy from everyone at Del Toro Hydraulics
> *




Thank you Sergio and Merry Christmas to you and everyone at Del Toro Hydraulics.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 13 2008, 09:48 AM~12419943
> *5 years no problems Adex #1 in my book
> 
> View My Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



matdogg that's a real nice 68 you have. :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Dec 24 2008, 05:11 PM~12519577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my car adex equipped
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

*WHATS UP ANDY ?? I NEED A PRICE ON A POLISHED ADEX...THNX !! *


----------



## atxhopper

Hey Andy, Sorry I took so long for the posting but I finally got it working right. Out with the old and in with the new.  I can feel and see a big difference. Thanks for all your help. Andy is a straight up guy and REALLY knows his stuff. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

Can anyone tell me whats missing from this picture?
























I need a pair of Polished Adex's... who has the best price right now???


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 2 2009, 09:38 PM~12590169
> *Can anyone tell me whats missing from this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a pair of Polished Adex's... who has the best price right now???
> *


ADEX control solenoids....


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Jan 2 2009, 10:03 PM~12589684
> *Hey Andy, Sorry I took so long for the posting but I finally got it working right. Out with the old and in with the new.   I can feel and see a big difference. Thanks for all your help. Andy is a straight up guy and REALLY knows his stuff. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No problem Gary glad you got everything worked out, and thanks for posting.
Andy


----------



## vintage1976

Nice chattin with you again Andy its been waaay to long


----------



## Guest

How much candle for square?? Please pm. thank....


----------



## rag61

ttt for tha homie


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## soloco

Thanks Andy got the package Friday :biggrin: 
It all looks great :0


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 2 2009, 09:38 PM~12590169
> *Can anyone tell me whats missing from this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a pair of Polished Adex's... who has the best price right now???
> *


some og # 8 hydro aires jk grey body adex wih chrome candle stick


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HOW ARE YA ANDY? :wave:


----------



## GREYTREY

i need 4 with grey bodies and chrome candle sticks whos got a good price


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Jan 10 2009, 08:57 PM~12666559
> *some og # 8 hydro aires jk grey body adex wih chrome candle stick
> *


Have Hydro-aires... but I am upgrading to Adex's :biggrin: Thanks Sergio at DelToro and Andy for all the info


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

NOTHING BUT THE BEST IN MY HOPPERS THANKS FOR THE SUPER DUTY YOUR A GOOD MAN


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

YO CANT GO WRONG WITH THIS PRODUCT ITS THE BEST!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## soloco

TTT for Andy and Adex valves


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## SAUL

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 10 2009, 10:00 PM~12666579
> *HOW ARE YA ANDY? :wave:
> *



Hey Ryan doing great thanks and you?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jan 11 2009, 03:49 AM~12668409
> *Have Hydro-aires... but I am upgrading to Adex's :biggrin:  Thanks Sergio at DelToro and Andy for all the info
> *



Anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 24 2008, 05:31 PM~12519723
> *the car had sat in the front yard on the trailer for about a week. since the previous show the weekend before. not to mention it had been raining. (the setup got wet cuz its an elco) and at the last minute my homi says hey lets go to the show in phoenix. and i was like fuck it lets go. well to make a long story short we take off in the middle of the night. no time to charge the batts and on the way we get a flat so we dont get to register on time so we just went to the after hop at todds shot and im on the switch and the car is doing good but the dump starts to smoke and starts to shoot flames from the candle but that shit never stoped working. so for  me it adex
> *


Thanks for sharing that story and keep me posted on that Adex.
Andy


----------



## hoppers602

ADEX is Not Just for Hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS+Jan 12 2009, 12:11 AM~12677032-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING BUT THE BEST IN MY HOPPERS THANKS FOR THE SUPER DUTY YOUR A GOOD MAN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GARCIA [email protected] 12 2009, 12:17 AM~12677092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GARCIA [email protected] 12 2009, 12:19 AM~12677104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO CANT GO WRONG WITH THIS PRODUCT ITS  THE BEST!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2009, 12:22 AM~12677122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good George! :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

HEY NOW.....


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jan 18 2009, 10:25 PM~12745134
> *ADEX is Not Just for Hoppers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are three beautiful setups! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## DDCC83

ARE YOU SUPOSSED TO BLEED YOUR DUMP??AND IF SO HOW??


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Hey andy the red 2007 LRM Rad champ will be in front of 50,000 people at the lucas oil statium in indy sat night. hoppin before the monster trucks. Adex on point.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Whats up Andi...

TTT


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Here ya go andy did a open house with the boy scouts kids love it.








We will hopp tomarrow before the trucks should be a blast. Brand new 730 million dallor building :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Rob @ RNL

ttt for adex


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Jan 22 2009, 05:13 PM~12785067
> *ARE YOU SUPOSSED TO BLEED YOUR DUMP??AND IF SO HOW??
> *



No.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 23 2009, 06:03 PM~12796350
> *Whats up Andi...
> 
> TTT
> *



Hey Crenshaw.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop




----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Jan 22 2009, 07:13 PM~12785067
> *ARE YOU SUPOSSED TO BLEED YOUR DUMP??AND IF SO HOW??
> *



How is def. a good question.... But you definitely want to bleed the lines at the cylinders if you swap out a valve to replace it with an ADEX


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL+Jan 23 2009, 08:46 AM~12791164-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey andy the red 2007 LRM Rad champ will be in front of 50,000 people at the lucas oil statium in indy sat night.  hoppin before the monster trucks. Adex on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rob @ RNL_@Jan 23 2009, 08:54 PM~12797752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go andy did a open house with the boy scouts kids love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will hopp tomarrow before the trucks should be a blast. Brand new 730 million dallor building :biggrin:
> *



Look'n good Rob! :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag

Thanks for calling me back Andy and telling me my adex was hooked up wrong if that's not customer service i dont know what is.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Feb 1 2009, 01:49 PM~12874888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for calling me back Andy and telling me my adex was hooked up wrong if that's not customer service i dont know what is.
> *



Anytime Ray, and did you get it straightened out? Post some pics of that beautiful 63 Rag!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Picture I took in the early 1970's of my friends 59.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 30 2009, 12:23 PM~12858580
> *How is def. a good question....  But you definitely want to bleed the lines at the cylinders if you swap out a valve to replace it with an ADEX
> *



i was told u hold the dump open on the switch and either using a 2nd switch to power the motor or jumper cables on lower voltage u cycle the pump


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 4 2009, 06:03 PM~12906021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture I took in the early 1970's of my friends 59.
> *



I WANT ONE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

ANDY HOW ARE YOU?? HOWS THE 59 COMING?? PICS?? :0 :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!! I SHOULD JUST LEAVE YOU MY 64 LOL. TALK WITH YOU SOON ANDY


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 4 2009, 03:03 PM~12906021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture I took in the early 1970's of my friends 59.
> *


I see what you mean with the door "button" 

It was REAL good talking to you man....Thanks for the call.


TTT


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## little chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by locorider_@Feb 6 2009, 11:11 PM~12932120
> *I see what you mean with the door "button"
> 
> It was REAL good talking to you man....Thanks for the call.
> TTT
> *


Congratulations Sam you're building yourself a number *1* car!!! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 7 2009, 11:38 PM~12938811
> *Congratulations Sam you're building yourself a number 1 car!!!  :thumbsup:
> Andy
> *


HEY ANDY WHEN CAN I GO BY AND VISIT I WANNA GET SOME PRICING


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 7 2009, 10:38 PM~12938811
> *Congratulations Sam you're building yourself a number 1 car!!!  :thumbsup:
> Andy
> *


Thanks Andy.

Here is that pic I I found on the other site....


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 5 2009, 10:22 AM~12914187
> *ANDY HOW ARE YOU?? HOWS THE 59 COMING?? PICS?? :0  :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!! I SHOULD JUST LEAVE YOU MY 64 LOL. TALK WITH YOU SOON ANDY
> *


Hey Ryan doing great thanks, and you? 59 is coming slow, got it running perfect and had the exhaust done. Next will be the Muntz & Boman then hopefully this year I'll get to the setup. You should bring the 64 as long as you're in no hurry. :cheesy: 
Andy


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 7 2009, 10:42 PM~1293939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Andy please let me know if you ever decide to get rid of one of these.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

it was GOOD talking to you yesterday andy !!! :thumbsup: thanks manny


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 8 2009, 03:01 AM~12940227
> *:0  Andy please let me know if you ever decide to get rid of one of these.
> *


just show him 3500 and he might break one loose :biggrin:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 7 2009, 11:42 PM~12939390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Volv_lo

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 8 2009, 08:42 AM~12939390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn... but who else other then you would have those on the shelf?

cant wait to meet you in a couple of weeks!


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 9 2009, 03:12 PM~12952864
> *damn... but who else other then you would have those on the shelf?
> 
> cant wait to meet you in a couple of weeks!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 8 2009, 12:42 AM~12939390
> *Hey Ryan doing great thanks, and you? 59 is coming slow, got it running perfect and had the exhaust done. Next will be the Muntz & Boman then hopefully this year I'll get to the setup. You should bring the 64 as long as you're in no hurry. :cheesy:
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does the light contain 1 free hit of LSD too..hehe..nice 59 andy...u gonna put that chrome aircraft setup in it?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2009, 08:50 PM~12920388
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey Bob!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire

Puro Adex #1


----------



## 1229

:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 7 2009, 10:41 PM~12938838
> *HEY ANDY WHEN CAN I GO BY AND VISIT I WANNA GET SOME PRICING
> *


Anytime just give me a call.
Andy


----------



## big pimpin

Nice talking to you Andy.....here are the pics I promised! I'll holla back at ya in a couple days. :thumbsup:

Backyard boogie built

































*ADEX IN THE TRUNK!*









Putting it on the bumper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 11 2009, 08:25 PM~12977949
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Jason. 
:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 11 2009, 07:49 PM~12977510
> *Puro Adex #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL! :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

Got my Adex's today... Thanks Sergio at DelToro Hydraulics and of course Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2009, 11:04 AM~12983400
> *Nice talking to you Andy.....here are the pics I promised!  I'll holla back at ya in a couple days.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Backyard boogie built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEX IN THE TRUNK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting it on the bumper.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dan that's very impressive you do some incredible work! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 13 2009, 11:13 PM~12999524
> *Got my Adex's today... Thanks Sergio at DelToro Hydraulics and of course Andy
> *


Rick thank you for buying ADEX, and post some pics of the deuce. 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Feb 8 2009, 05:09 AM~12940295
> *it was GOOD talking to you yesterday andy !!!  :thumbsup:  thanks manny
> *



Likewise Manny call anytime, and don't worry I haven't forgotten.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

I've had a lot of requests for pictures of aircraft components that we used to use in the early days of Lowriding, which I will photograph and post when time permits. I "cut" my first car in 1971 and since then have accumulated some real nice aircraft components. This HYDRO-AIRE is fresh out of the wrapper and one of many I bought years ago from a friend that used to work for Hydro- Aire. When he left Hydro-Aire, he bought out all of their surplus inventory. An inventory I was fortunate enough to go through over the years and buy out all the parts I wanted.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 14 2009, 07:55 PM~13005161
> *I've had a lot of requests for pictures of aircraft components that we used to use in the early days of Lowriding, which I will photograph and post when time permits. I "cut" my first car in 1971 and since then have accumulated some real nice aircraft components.  This HYDRO-AIRE is fresh out of the wrapper and one of many I bought years ago from a friend that used to work for Hydro- Aire. When he left Hydro-Aire, he bought out all of their surplus inventory. An inventory I was fortunate enough to go through over the years and buy out all the parts I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very,very nice Andy.I love those gold body Hydro-Aires.


----------



## HustlerSpank

X2


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 14 2009, 07:55 PM~13005161
> *I've had a lot of requests for pictures of aircraft components that we used to use in the early days of Lowriding, which I will photograph and post when time permits. I "cut" my first car in 1971 and since then have accumulated some real nice aircraft components.  This HYDRO-AIRE is fresh out of the wrapper and one of many I bought years ago from a friend that used to work for Hydro- Aire. When he left Hydro-Aire, he bought out all of their surplus inventory. An inventory I was fortunate enough to go through over the years and buy out all the parts I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT Nice stuff Andy :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 14 2009, 07:55 PM~13005161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 14 2009, 07:55 PM~13005161
> *I've had a lot of requests for pictures of aircraft components that we used to use in the early days of Lowriding, which I will photograph and post when time permits. I "cut" my first car in 1971 and since then have accumulated some real nice aircraft components.  This HYDRO-AIRE is fresh out of the wrapper and one of many I bought years ago from a friend that used to work for Hydro- Aire. When he left Hydro-Aire, he bought out all of their surplus inventory. An inventory I was fortunate enough to go through over the years and buy out all the parts I wanted.
> 
> *


Nice pics, good to hear, I'll be looking for them. If and when selling or trading, I hope I, as a collector, will have a chance of acquiring some history. I got a few new goodies heading my way. I'll be sure to share real soon.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 14 2009, 09:55 PM~13005161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Will there be and ADEX version of the Hydroaire #8 in the future?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 16 2009, 12:05 AM~13013184
> *Will there be and ADEX version of the Hydroaire #8 in the future?
> 
> *


x61


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13006379
> *very,very nice Andy.I love those gold body Hydro-Aires.
> *


x3


----------



## HustlerSpank

x4


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 15 2009, 09:05 PM~13013184
> *Will there be and ADEX version of the Hydroaire #8 in the future?
> 
> *


hope not :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 16 2009, 11:53 AM~13017200
> *hope not  :biggrin:
> *


 keep it OG


----------



## High-Class Customs

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 14 2009, 07:55 PM~13005161
> *I've had a lot of requests for pictures of aircraft components that we used to use in the early days of Lowriding, which I will photograph and post when time permits. I "cut" my first car in 1971 and since then have accumulated some real nice aircraft components.  This HYDRO-AIRE is fresh out of the wrapper and one of many I bought years ago from a friend that used to work for Hydro- Aire. When he left Hydro-Aire, he bought out all of their surplus inventory. An inventory I was fortunate enough to go through over the years and buy out all the parts I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala

i can't speak for Andy but im 99.9% sure he wouldn't make the hydro aires theres just no money in it. He took the best dump that could handle the pressure and reamde it better than the original why would you want anything else?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 16 2009, 02:57 PM~13019281
> *i can't speak for Andy but im 99.9% sure he wouldn't make the hydro aires theres just no money in it. He took the best dump that could handle the pressure and reamde it better than the original why would you want anything else?
> *


For us poor folks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HEY ANDY, SENT BOTH THOSE OUT TO YOU JUST NOW, HOPE YOU "ENJOY" THEM LOL. SORRY I MISSED YOUR CALL LAST NIGHT ILL CALL YOU THIS AFTERNOON. GET ME SOME MORE PICS OF THE 59!! THAT IS GONNA KNOCK EM DEAD :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65JKl4D-LP0

i had the og version of this tape


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 16 2009, 05:57 PM~13019281
> *He took the best dump
> 
> 
> and reamde it better than the original why would you want anything else?
> *


quoted for truth :cheesy:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 17 2009, 02:50 PM~13030452
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65JKl4D-LP0
> 
> i had the og version of this tape
> *


----------



## firme64impala

TTT for the best dumps on the market!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 14 2009, 06:55 PM~13005161
> *I've had a lot of requests for pictures of aircraft components that we used to use in the early days of Lowriding, which I will photograph and post when time permits. I "cut" my first car in 1971 and since then have accumulated some real nice aircraft components.  This HYDRO-AIRE is fresh out of the wrapper and one of many I bought years ago from a friend that used to work for Hydro- Aire. When he left Hydro-Aire, he bought out all of their surplus inventory. An inventory I was fortunate enough to go through over the years and buy out all the parts I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Name your price Andy! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 AM~13057391
> *:0  Name your price Andy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 20 2009, 02:06 AM~13057332
> *TTT for the best dumps on the market!
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful setup Chris!!!


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 20 2009, 07:44 AM~13058673
> *beautiful setup Chris!!!
> *


Thanks Jason


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 14 2009, 11:02 PM~13006379
> *very,very nice Andy.I love those gold body Hydro-Aires.
> *












You're right the gold body looks the best, but the grey body doesn't look bad either.


----------



## MoreBounce 805

Hey Andy I need a twin for my Goldie Locs!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 21 2009, 05:53 PM~13070847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right the gold body looks the best, but the grey body doesn't look bad either.
> *


grey's are nice also,here are two of my four that I have,the other two are still packaged/unopened.This set up will be in my 50 in the next month or so.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Feb 21 2009, 05:59 PM~13070884
> *Hey Andy I need a twin for my Goldie Locs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sorry Tony mine aren't for sale, but I'll see if I can find you one.


----------



## My98Lincoln

aNDY I NEED A REBUILT KIT... hOW DO I ORDER ONE... pLUS HOW MUCH ARE THE CANDLES MIND SMELLS LIKE ITS BURNT...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 21 2009, 06:33 PM~13071111
> *grey's are nice also,here are two of my four that I have,the other two are still packaged/unopened.This set up will be in my 50 in the next month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice setup! I wouldn't open the other two as there's not many like that around. You've got a real "treasure" there. 50 Chev?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Feb 21 2009, 08:38 PM~13071897
> *aNDY I NEED A REBUILT KIT... hOW DO I ORDER ONE... pLUS HOW MUCH ARE THE CANDLES MIND SMELLS LIKE ITS BURNT...
> *



Just pm'd you my cell # give me a call if you want.
Andy


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13071956
> *Just pm'd you my cell # give me a call if you want.
> Andy
> *


sUP ANDY... tHANKS FOR THE QUICK LECTURE WAS VERY NICE TALKING TO YOU... iLL BE GETTIN THAT CANDLE AS SOON AS U COME ACROSS ONE... tHANKS FOR EVERYTHING...

:thumbsup:


----------



## MoreBounce 805

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 21 2009, 07:31 PM~13071857
> *Sorry Tony mine aren't for sale, but I'll see if I can find you one.
> *


Thanks Andy I would appreciate that!
Tony


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 21 2009, 08:41 PM~13071919
> *Very nice setup! I wouldn't open the other two as there's not many like that around. You've got a real "treasure" there. 50 Chev?
> Andy
> *


thanks,I have had to fight the urge for 12-13 years not to open them.The ones in the pic were nos also but installed them in a gate set up years ago.My OG NOS Adels are a different story,I opened those bad boy's :biggrin: Yup,a 50 Chev.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 AM~13057391
> *:0  Name your price Andy!  :biggrin:
> *


Chris I won't do that because I know you'll step up! :biggrin: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 21 2009, 09:36 PM~13072298
> *thanks,I have had to fight the urge for 12-13 years not to open them.The ones in the pic were nos also but installed them in a gate set up years ago.My OG NOS Adels are a different story,I opened those bad boy's  :biggrin: Yup,a 50 Chev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like your 50 Chev, it's beautiful!!! 
Andy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 21 2009, 10:15 PM~13072614
> *I like your 50 Chev, it's beautiful!!!
> Andy
> *


thanks


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAY ANDY IT WAS A PLEASURE TALKING TO YOU. THANX FOR YOUR TIME. AND I WILL DEF KEEP IN TOUCH.-ANGEL


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 21 2009, 10:11 PM~13072583
> *Chris I won't do that because I know you'll step up!  :biggrin:
> Andy
> *


 :yes:


----------



## locorider

:0


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 21 2009, 09:11 PM~13072583
> *Chris I won't do that because I know you'll step up!  :biggrin:
> Andy
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 22 2009, 12:15 AM~13072614
> *I like your 50 Chev, it's beautiful!!!
> Andy
> *






X2.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TTT 4 MR ADEX-


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

It was nice cutting it up with you Andy........


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13082140
> *It was nice cutting it up with you Andy........
> *


Likewise Jaime. Aircraft hydraulics and inlines. :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 22 2009, 09:26 PM~13081301
> *TTT 4 MR ADEX-
> *


Hey Ryan.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 23 2009, 10:35 AM~13085301
> *Likewise Jaime. Aircraft hydraulics and inlines. :thumbsup:
> Andy
> *


Cant gett any better than that in my opinion........ :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

just got my adex


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

here you go Andy....... :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

my nos Fenton stuff that is going on a nos 235 long block.....


----------



## locorider

NICE


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13103251
> *here you go Andy....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Jaime thanks for posting these pics your engine is a work of art! You have an incredible collection of speed equipment. Looking forward to seeing the 50 "layin all the way around".
Andy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Not all that stuff is mine Andy,only about half of it.I just wanted to show you the more interesting pieces.Some of that stuff belongs to other people.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 21 2009, 10:32 PM~13072755
> *HAY ANDY IT WAS A PLEASURE TALKING TO YOU. THANX FOR YOUR TIME. AND I WILL DEF KEEP IN TOUCH.-ANGEL
> *


Angel good talking to you, call anytime, and congratulations for winning the DELTORO ADEX RAFFLE!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Feb 23 2009, 04:41 PM~13088943
> *just got my adex
> *


Thanks for buying ADEX! :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

HEY ANDY 
WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU HAD 3 ADEX FOR SALE


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 20 2009, 12:06 AM~13057332
> *TTT for the best dumps on the market!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful setup Chris!


----------



## himbone

hey Andy its Jim I still got that superduty i was supposed to mail you months ago. Will you be at pomona on the 8th? Im bringing a 64 riviera down to try and sell and was hoping if you would be there i could bring the dump with me? thanks Jim


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 26 2009, 12:44 PM~13119165
> *hey Andy its Jim I still got that superduty i was supposed to mail you months ago. Will you be at pomona on the 8th? Im bringing a 64 riviera down to try and sell and was hoping if you would be there i could bring the dump with me? thanks Jim
> *



Jim I won't be at Pomona so the best thing to do would be to just send it to me, and I'll take care of it for you.
Andy


----------



## 86Gs

IM LOOKING FOR A ADEX PM ME IF YOU HAVE ONE FOR SELL THANKS


----------



## drasticbean

hey andy.......long time we havent talk.. how are things...??/


----------



## Volv_lo

hey now

ANDY


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soloco

4 ADEX's








Thanks Andy


----------



## soloco

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 28 2009, 12:16 AM~13134652
> *Jim I won't be at Pomona so the best thing to do would be to just send it to me, and I'll take care of it for you.
> Andy
> *





Hey, Is That Offer Still Available? Ide Like To Take Those Off Your Hands...  





LMK!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HEY ANDY!! :wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 28 2009, 11:45 PM~13142478
> *HEY ANDY!! :wave:
> *


Hey Ryan! Got the pics and it looks incredible. 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 28 2009, 11:42 PM~13142460
> *Hey, Is That Offer Still Available? Ide Like To Take Those Off Your Hands...
> LMK!
> *


It still is.
Andy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what's going on Andy?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 28 2009, 08:55 PM~13141308
> *hey now
> 
> ANDY
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Richard how is the author of the best book on hydraulic suspensions doing?:biggrin: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 2 2009, 10:10 AM~13152548
> *what's going on Andy?
> *


Same old stuff Jaime, but it's all good. You?
Andy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i just happen to be in the market for a new superduty time to retire the reg adexs to the rear pumps :biggrin: ..........andy really makes it easy to spend the money!!!


----------



## soloco

Andy hows that dump coming along?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Feb 28 2009, 10:20 PM~13141925
> *4 ADEX's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Andy
> *


Scot that's a beautiful set up you've built! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 2 2009, 10:58 AM~13153078
> *Scot that's a beautiful set up you've built! :thumbsup:
> Andy
> *


Thanks as you can see still lookin for those plugs :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

heres my story......... I just won deltoro's adex raffle and hopefully now I can have stories of my own :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 2 2009, 10:23 AM~13152692
> *Same old stuff Jaime, but it's all good. You?
> Andy
> *


not much,just got back from AZ picking up a 51 Poncho.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 2 2009, 11:07 AM~13153162
> *heres my story......... I just won deltoro's adex raffle and hopefully now I can have stories of my own :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Sounds like the start of something beautiful! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 2 2009, 12:37 PM~13153502
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Sounds like the start of something beautiful!  :biggrin:
> *


thats what is was thinking :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 2 2009, 12:07 PM~13152506
> *It still is.
> Andy
> *







Muchas Gracias Senor... :worship:




Call You Tomorrow Around Lunch Time, Your Time (PT)... :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 2 2009, 11:07 AM~13153162
> *heres my story......... I just won deltoro's adex raffle and hopefully now I can have stories of my own :biggrin:
> *


based on a true story....... :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

View My Video

Regular duty ADEX!!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 2 2009, 07:46 PM~13156765
> *Muchas Gracias Senor... :worship:
> Call You Tomorrow Around Lunch Time, Your Time (PT)... :thumbsup:
> *




Called Around 1:00pm. No Answer... You Needa Clear That Answering Machine, It Was Full.


----------



## lowriderlovin65

i cant afford adex. way to expensive


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

I DONT HAVE MUCH OF A STORY YET, BUT I WON A BRAND NEW ADEX DUMP FROM THE DELTORO RAFFLE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 3 2009, 09:06 PM~13172106
> *Called Around 1:00pm. No Answer... You Needa Clear That Answering Machine, It Was Full.
> *


Sorry about that try again it's clear now.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 3 2009, 04:28 PM~13168717
> *View My Video
> 
> Regular duty ADEX!!!!!!
> *



Looking good Joe!!! :thumbsup: Thanks for posting.
Andy


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 3 2009, 10:55 PM~13173636
> *I DONT HAVE MUCH OF A STORY YET, BUT I WON A BRAND NEW ADEX DUMP FROM THE DELTORO RAFFLE!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL MY STORY HAS BEGONE I JUST WON ANOTHER ADEX FROM THE DELTORO RAFFLE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 4 2009, 12:17 PM~13177293
> *WELL MY STORY HAS BEGONE I JUST WON ANOTHER ADEX FROM THE DELTORO RAFFLE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:wow:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 4 2009, 03:44 PM~13180893
> *:wow:
> *


that was me when i saw the raffle :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

I GOT MINE AND MY NITROGEN BOTTLE FOR SUMMER


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 4 2009, 04:50 PM~13181679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MINE AND MY NITROGEN BOTTLE FOR SUMMER
> *


You don't need the regulator


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 4 2009, 05:38 PM~13182201
> *You don't need the regulator
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 4 2009, 07:38 PM~13182201
> *You don't need the regulator
> *


YOU COULD USE IT WITHOUT IT.................. BUT I NEVER USE ANYTHING OUTTA BOTTLE WITHOUT ONE, ILL BE LOOKIN FOR YOUR BLOWN UP ASS HEAD IN THE NEXT CRY BABY TOPIC BOUT PISTONS SON.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2009, 08:36 PM~13182900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





X2.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 4 2009, 06:29 PM~13181473
> *that was me when i saw the raffle  :biggrin:
> *




LIES. :yes:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 4 2009, 09:16 PM~13183363
> *X2.
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT for Andy :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 2 2009, 12:19 PM~13152652
> *Hey Richard how is the author of the best book on hydraulic suspensions doing?:biggrin:
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very good thank you, Creator of the best hydraulic Valve in the WORLD...


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 4 2009, 07:08 PM~13183272
> *YOU COULD USE IT WITHOUT IT.................. BUT I NEVER USE ANYTHING OUTTA BOTTLE WITHOUT ONE, ILL BE LOOKIN FOR YOUR BLOWN UP ASS HEAD IN THE NEXT CRY BABY TOPIC BOUT PISTONS SON.
> *


Ooops maybe I did not explain myself very well, you only need to crack the valve till the pressure equalizes in the tank and line. So if you add 300psi....just crack the valve till you get 300psi on the guage. If you need 500psi.....same thing, this is how you charge the parker accumulators on the machines I work on, maybe this will make more sense, and *you don't need the accumulator.* 

But enough training for you.....this is about ADEX!!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 5 2009, 07:49 AM~13188166
> *Ooops maybe I did not explain myself very well, you only need to crack the valve till the pressure equalizes in the tank and line. So if you add 300psi....just crack the valve till you get 300psi on the guage. If you need 500psi.....same thing, this is how you charge the parker accumulators on the machines I work on, maybe this will make more sense, and you don't need the accumulator.
> 
> But enough training for you.....this is about ADEX!!!
> *


ALRIGHT ALRIGHT CAN YOU POST A PIC OF HOW YOU HAVE YOUR TANK SETUP OR HAVE A PIC OF A SETUP LIKE THAT


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 5 2009, 07:49 AM~13188166
> *Ooops maybe I did not explain myself very well, you only need to crack the valve till the pressure equalizes in the tank and line. So if you add 300psi....just crack the valve till you get 300psi on the guage. If you need 500psi.....same thing, this is how you charge the parker accumulators on the machines I work on, maybe this will make more sense, and you don't need the accumulator.
> 
> But enough training for you.....this is about ADEX!!!
> *


ALRIGHT ALRIGHT CAN YOU POST A PIC OF HOW YOU HAVE YOUR TANK SETUP OR HAVE A PIC OF A SETUP LIKE THAT 

MY BAD JUST DIDNT MAKE SENSE NOT TO USE IT LIKE THAT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HOW YOU DOING ANDY?? BEEN BUSY THIS WEEK ILL CALL YOU LATER TONIGHT!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 5 2009, 07:12 PM~13195253
> *ALRIGHT ALRIGHT CAN YOU POST A PIC OF HOW YOU HAVE YOUR TANK SETUP OR HAVE A PIC OF A SETUP LIKE THAT
> 
> MY BAD JUST DIDNT MAKE SENSE NOT TO USE IT LIKE THAT
> *


I'll get you a video instead, pictures just won't do, give me a little chance I may get it for you this Friday.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 5 2009, 11:05 PM~13196428
> *I'll get you a video instead, pictures just won't do, give me a little chance I may get it for you this Friday.
> *


COOL BROTHA MAN :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*I dunno Andy,....

for a guy who hates the internet and computers,.. your getting pretty good at changing avatar pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## TOPFAN

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TOPFAN, SAUL
:wave: 

PM me your number


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2009, 01:26 PM~13200801
> *I dunno Andy,....
> 
> for a guy who hates the internet and computers,.. your getting pretty good at changing avatar pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LIL CAN DO THAT TO A MAN


----------



## 86Gs

hey andy i wanted to buy a adexfrom you can you contact me please [email protected]


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 5 2009, 11:05 PM~13196428
> *I'll get you a video instead, pictures just won't do, give me a little chance I may get it for you this Friday.
> *


wheres the movie


----------



## himbone

Hey Andy thought Id let you know you should see or already have my superduty. It was being sent down with tims dump that he had contacted you about i guess. thought we would save on the shipping


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 7 2009, 08:48 PM~13212085
> *wheres the movie
> *


ttt


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2009, 12:26 PM~13200801
> *I dunno Andy,....
> 
> for a guy who hates the internet and computers,.. your getting pretty good at changing avatar pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 2 2009, 12:26 PM~13152725
> *i just happen to be in the market for a new superduty time to retire the reg adexs to the rear pumps :biggrin: ..........andy really makes it easy to spend the money!!!
> *


IF EVERY PART BUILT FOR HYDRAULICS WAS AS NICE AS ADEX, I WOULD PROBABLY BE A NICER PERSON.




:biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 8 2009, 07:47 PM~13218170
> *IF EVERY PART BUILT FOR HYDRAULICS WAS AS NICE AS ADEX, I WOULD PROBABLY BE A NICER PERSON.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 2 2009, 12:26 PM~13152725
> *i just happen to be in the market for a new superduty time to retire the reg adexs to the rear pumps :biggrin: ..........andy really makes it easy to spend the money!!!
> *


Tell me about it.










I've wanted these for the better part of 10 years. No stories yet but I'm happy as hell just to own them finally.

Thanks for putting out a quality product Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 2 2009, 11:07 AM~13153162
> *heres my story......... I just won deltoro's adex raffle and hopefully now I can have stories of my own :biggrin:
> *



Congratulations!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 3 2009, 10:55 PM~13173636
> *I DONT HAVE MUCH OF A STORY YET, BUT I WON A BRAND NEW ADEX DUMP FROM THE DELTORO RAFFLE!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congratulations Angel!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 4 2009, 10:17 AM~13177293
> *WELL MY STORY HAS BEGONE I JUST WON ANOTHER ADEX FROM THE DELTORO RAFFLE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations again Angel!!!
Andy


----------



## drasticbean

Hey andy. ..... Hey abel .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 4 2009, 07:25 PM~13183471
> *TTT for Andy :biggrin:
> *


Hey Brandon.
Andy


----------



## Rob @ RNL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEOX6gKnWyM got those parts andy. Looked nice this weekend in michigan. Both trucks adex equipped :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2009, 10:26 AM~13200801
> *I dunno Andy,....
> 
> for a guy who hates the internet and computers,.. your getting pretty good at changing avatar pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Jason changing the pics is fun, and doesn't take much time!
Andy


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 7 2009, 08:48 PM~13212085
> *wheres the movie
> *


NO MOVIE


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: buggsyjackrabbit, BROOKLYNBUSA, EMPIRE CUSTOMS, 1usamotorsports.com, Rob @ RNL, ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156, drasticbean

WHATS UP GILLY


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13230713
> *Hey Jason changing the pics is fun, and doesn't take much time!
> Andy
> *



* yeah, and you gotta keep rubbin in the 58's,... I sooo hate your guts!
:roflmao: *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13230772
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: buggsyjackrabbit, BROOKLYNBUSA, EMPIRE CUSTOMS, 1usamotorsports.com, Rob @ RNL, ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156, drasticbean
> 
> WHATS UP GILLY
> *



What up - cant get them sacos out your mind I see .


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 8 2009, 04:47 PM~13218170
> *...., I WOULD PROBABLY BE A NICER PERSON.
> :biggrin:
> *



*whoa whoa whoah there champ,... lets not get carried away :biggrin: *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 9 2009, 08:54 PM~13230546
> *Congratulations again Angel!!!
> Andy
> *


NO THANK YOU! :biggrin: 
I CANT WAIT TO GET THEM AND INSTALL THEM :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13230790
> *What up - cant get them sacos out your mind  I see .
> *


LOL YOU GUYS GOT THEM LOWER TRAILING ARMS AND UPPERS ON LOCK FOR SURE , I BOUGHT A SET OF LOWERS :biggrin: JUST SAYIN THEM SACOS GOT JACK ON PRESTOLITES SON


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 9 2009, 09:47 PM~13230409
> *Congratulations!
> *


thanks bro. i'm trying to win a couple more if not i'll just buy them :biggrin: I always wanted them back in the day but i couldn't afford them. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13230794
> *whoa whoa whoah there champ,... lets not get carried away :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry :biggrin: 




:wave: :wave: Andy


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13230790
> *What up - cant get them sacos out your mind  I see .
> *


SEND ME A CASE :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

TTT FOR MY BUDDY ANDY.


----------



## PANIC-5150

THANKS ANDY FOR UR HELP IM GLAD I DIDNT HAVE TO TAKE OFF DA DUMP BRO,LIKE I SAID OVER THE PHONE HOMIE I OWE U 1. TTT FOR HOMIE ANDY THANKS AGAIN ILL POST PICS OF MY RIDE LATER 

TTT


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 5 2009, 11:05 PM~13196428
> *I'll get you a video instead, pictures just won't do, give me a little chance I may get it for you this Friday.
> *


MUST HAVE BLOWN YOUR HEAD OFF THATS WHY THERES NO VIDEO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 13 2009, 06:40 PM~13274630
> *THANKS ANDY FOR UR HELP IM GLAD I DIDNT HAVE TO TAKE OFF DA DUMP BRO,LIKE I SAID OVER THE PHONE HOMIE I OWE U 1. TTT FOR HOMIE ANDY THANKS AGAIN ILL POST PICS OF MY RIDE LATER
> 
> TTT
> *


Robert ADEX'S are guaranteed for life so anytime you have a question or problem regarding your ADEX feel free to call me, and I will be happy to help. Post the pics when you can.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 13 2009, 04:44 PM~13273711
> *TTT FOR MY BUDDY ANDY.
> *












Hey Pete this is the pic I told you about. My old 58 in the 1970's with 5.20's, caps, and no skirts a look I really like. 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 11 2009, 10:35 AM~13248200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sorry :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave: Andy
> *


Hey Jason! :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

GOT MY DUMP YESTERDAY THANKS ANDY 
MY TREY'S GONNA LOVE HER


----------



## JasonJ

Just got my car back from Pitbull, my Adex finally getting put to use.


----------



## Mr Impala

now put your shammy to work and clean that thing up!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 15 2009, 12:22 AM~13283561
> *now put your shammy to work and clean that thing up!
> *


You think ill ever see my other 4 Adex's again??? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 14 2009, 10:25 PM~13283589
> *You think ill ever see my other 4 Adex's again???  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol as long as u took pics u might!!!!! I need that cap off the 5th pump man send it to me!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 14 2009, 09:19 PM~13283538
> *Just got my car back from Pitbull, my Adex finally getting put to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Mar 14 2009, 10:00 PM~13283360
> *GOT MY DUMP YESTERDAY THANKS ANDY
> MY TREY'S GONNA LOVE HER
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156+Mar 14 2009, 03:00 PM~13280620-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pete this is the pic I told you about. My old 58 in the 1970's with 5.20's, caps, and no skirts a look I really like.
> Andy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexy looking :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Impala_@Mar 14 2009, 11:22 PM~13283561
> *now put your shammy to work and clean that thing up!
> *


I think you mean Sham-WOW!!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 13 2009, 06:44 PM~13274650
> *MUST HAVE BLOWN YOUR HEAD OFF THATS WHY THERES NO VIDEO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You *** I'm still here....that was funny though!!
Its been raining down here brother sorry for the delay!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 15 2009, 01:37 PM~13286298
> *You *** I'm still here....that was funny though!!
> Its been raining down here brother sorry for the delay!!
> *


lol :biggrin: its all good gotta give you shit homie , ill keep waitin


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Uploading now!!!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Says it will take bout 35 min so go get us some beer ese....


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Tick.....tick.....tick


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Finally!!!!!

View My Video


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 17 2009, 09:11 PM~13309433
> *Finally!!!!!
> 
> View My Video
> *


good shit homie , ill post up my setup soon as i get the rest of my parts and install em :biggrin: weather just cracked off the last 3 days up here in minnesota


----------



## playamade

[/IMG] THIS IS MINE


----------



## pumps77

does anyone kno where i can get a rebuild kit for an adex? pleasd pm me some info. thanks nice dumps guys!


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 15 2009, 12:19 AM~13283538
> *Just got my car back from Pitbull, my Adex finally getting put to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


forget keeping up with the Joneses. :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC

THANKS ALOT ANDY FOR COMING THRU FOR ME...AND FOR MY HOMIE ANGELO FOR HELPING ME OUT TO GET IN CONTACT WITH YOU


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Mar 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13320959
> *does anyone kno where i can get a rebuild kit for an adex? pleasd pm me some info. thanks nice dumps guys!
> *


I think you want to talk with Andy as from what I understand if your dump is not opened he will take care of it.

Look in this topic to find his number.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Mar 18 2009, 08:38 PM~13320813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]  THIS IS MINE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 14 2009, 10:19 PM~13283538
> *Just got my car back from Pitbull, my Adex finally getting put to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your 64 looks great!!!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 10 2009, 08:05 AM~13234722
> *thanks bro. i'm trying to win a couple more if not i'll just buy them :biggrin: I always wanted them back in the day but i couldn't afford them. :biggrin:
> *


Good luck I hope you win some more!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2009, 06:42 PM~13219096
> *Tell me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted these for the better part of 10 years. No stories yet but I'm happy as hell just to own them finally.
> 
> Thanks for putting out a quality product Andy. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you for buying ADEX!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 9 2009, 08:57 PM~13230598
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEOX6gKnWyM              got those parts andy. Looked nice this weekend in michigan. Both trucks adex equipped :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2009, 08:56 PM~13230577
> *Hey andy. ..... Hey abel .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Kenny.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

A-6 the tank of choice since the 70's.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

that is just beautiful Andy.........My favorite tanks!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 22 2009, 02:08 AM~13350624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-6 the tank of choice since the 70's.
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

ANDY WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU???  PICS ARE AMAZING, YOU DEFINETLY ARE DOIN IT AT ANOTHER LEVEL, AGAIN!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

will all these sweet parts andy..when u gonna stick something in a car...im dying to see what youre mind will come up with...


----------



## playamade

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 21 2009, 10:30 PM~13350298
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx andy for the hook up man :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

PMd.... Call You Again Tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## soloco

the car








the frame
















Still needs some polishing and finishing up


----------



## soloco

Thanks again Andy


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## 4_PLAY!

THANKS ANDY! ADEX DUMP WORKING GREAT IN MY CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## El Porky

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 23 2009, 07:38 PM~13366980
> *THANKS ANDY! ADEX DUMP WORKING GREAT IN MY CAR  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats a bad ass color


----------



## Scrilla

.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.










TTT For The Best Product And Friend In The Game... :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by KhakiPants_@Mar 23 2009, 07:23 PM~13368379
> *Damn thats a bad ass color
> *


THANKS 06 JAG.MINT GREEN W/GREEN ICE PEARL


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

:biggrin: HAY ANDY THANX FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP I JUST GOT MY ADEX DUMP'S TODAY.
THESE TWO I WON ON A DELTORO RAFFLE!. THANKS I WILL UPDATE PICS AS SOON AS I GET SOME WORK DONE TO THE SET-UP. TALK TO YOU SOON.ANGEL


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 14 2009, 01:00 PM~13280620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pete this is the pic I told you about. My old 58 in the 1970's with 5.20's, caps, and no skirts a look I really like.
> Andy
> *


     

THATS BEAUTIFUL ANDY!!!


TTT FOR MR 58 IMPALA.


----------



## 1229

ttt

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13389683
> *
> 
> THATS BEAUTIFUL ANDY!!!
> TTT FOR MR 58 IMPALA.
> *


Thank you Pete.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 28 2009, 12:52 AM~13414072
> *ttt
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey Jason.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 25 2009, 08:27 AM~13383868
> *:biggrin: HAY ANDY THANX FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP I JUST GOT MY ADEX DUMP'S TODAY.
> THESE TWO I WON ON A DELTORO RAFFLE!. THANKS I WILL UPDATE PICS AS SOON AS I GET SOME WORK DONE TO THE SET-UP. TALK TO YOU SOON.ANGEL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations again Angel! Call anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 23 2009, 06:38 PM~13366980
> *THANKS ANDY! ADEX DUMP WORKING GREAT IN MY CAR  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jerry you are welcome. *BEAUTIFUL* car!!!
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 28 2009, 12:20 PM~13415851
> *Hey Jason.
> *


Whats happening?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2009, 08:57 PM~13427205
> *Whats happening?
> *


Same as always, staying busy! And you?
Andy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 14 2009, 07:55 PM~13005161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Had to bring these beautiful gold bodys back to the top,here's those pic's you asked for Andy.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Mar 30 2009, 10:09 PM~13439424
> *Had to bring these beautiful gold bodys back to the top,here's those pic's you asked for Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jaime *BEAUTIFUL* set-up! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

Thanks Andy,I like the OG finishes on the parts and I always liked the pic below with the rubber floor mat,thats why I went with the OG mat on mine.


----------



## DRUID

I have an Adex super duty that I used on a regal and a cutlass that is now sitting in my closet waiting for a 70 monte carlo I'm trying to get.


----------



## TWEEDY

Thanks Andy and Deltoro, I got my Adex today and its beautiful. I will be installing it in my lincoln this week. Thanks again for producing such a badass product. :biggrin: 


Matthew Tweedy
Wichita Kansas


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 PM~13446400
> *Thanks Andy and Deltoro, I got my Adex today and its beautiful. I will be installing it in my lincoln this week. Thanks again for producing such a badass product.  :biggrin:
> Matthew Tweedy
> Wichita Kansas
> *





Congrats Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

Andy....got my parts in, thanks again.


----------



## Mr BASTOZ

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 11:21 PM~10172735
> *heres the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my story is I DIDNT WIN IT  lol.  does that count andy?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Mar 31 2009, 06:46 PM~13447454
> *Andy....got my parts in, thanks again.
> *


Joe you are welcome.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 31 2009, 04:36 PM~13446400
> *Thanks Andy and Deltoro, I got my Adex today and its beautiful. I will be installing it in my lincoln this week. Thanks again for producing such a badass product.  :biggrin:
> Matthew Tweedy
> Wichita Kansas
> *


Congratulations Matthew! 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Mar 31 2009, 01:07 PM~13444740
> *I have an Adex super duty that I used on a regal and a cutlass that is now sitting in my closet waiting for a 70 monte carlo I'm trying to get.
> *


Post pics when you get it. :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## soloco

TTT to Andy and ADEX


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 30 2009, 02:40 PM~13432939
> *Same as always, staying busy! And you?
> Andy
> *


CHILLIN


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 23 2009, 08:52 PM~13368796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT For The Best Product And Friend In The Game... :thumbsup:
> *


Scrilla thank you for the compliment.
Andy


----------



## blueouija

Hi Andy! Hope all is well!


----------



## specspec




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

andy is this real or fake ???
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468477


----------



## Volv_lo

I'm not andy but it looks real to me... Nice sharp edges and the color.. but no locking wire??.... maybe rebuilt...?? Andy will tell you for sure...


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Apr 3 2009, 11:09 AM~13474512
> *I'm not andy but it looks real to me...  Nice sharp edges and the color..  but no locking wire??....  maybe rebuilt...??  Andy will tell you for sure...
> *


X2


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 3 2009, 07:39 AM~13473813
> *andy is this real or fake ???
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468477
> *


Real.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 2 2009, 01:55 PM~13466457
> *Hi Andy! Hope all is well!
> *


Hey Jay all is well thank you.
Andy


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2009, 12:48 PM~13482967
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 3 2009, 07:39 AM~13473813
> *andy is this real or fake ???
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468477
> *


Its a real Adex........but once the lock wires have been cut unless its a trusted source you don't know what care was take to rebuild it, thats the gamble. So what if it clicks, apply pressure and see if it will release.....


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

TTT

:wave:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Apr 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13484786
> *Its a real Adex........but once the lock wires have been cut unless its a trusted source you don't know what care was take to rebuild it, thats the gamble. So what if it clicks, apply pressure and see if it will release.....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## My98Lincoln

i DINT KNOW MY ADEX MADE IT TO THIS TOPIC... bUT YEAH THE ADEX HAS BEEN REBUILT BY THIS SHOP IN CALI IN BAFKERSFIELD i WAS TOLD, THE WIRES WERE NOT PUT BACK ON, WHY i DONO :dunno: ... bUT YES Volv_lo MIGHT BE RIGHT BUT IT WORK WHEN IT WAS TAKIN OFF IT SAT SO i TESTED TO SEE IF CLICKED THATS ALL... bUT THE DUMP IS SOLD N HOPEFULLY THEY ENJOY IT..

SUP ANDY... :wave:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

HAY ANDY GUESS WHAT I WON ANOTHER ADEX DUMP ON THE DELTORO RAFFLE THAT MAKES THREE GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2009, 11:48 AM~13482967
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey Jason. :wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Apr 7 2009, 12:39 PM~13507758
> *i DINT KNOW MY ADEX MADE IT TO THIS TOPIC... bUT YEAH THE ADEX HAS BEEN REBUILT BY THIS SHOP IN CALI IN BAFKERSFIELD i WAS TOLD, THE WIRES WERE NOT PUT BACK ON, WHY i DONO  :dunno: ... bUT YES Volv_lo MIGHT BE RIGHT BUT IT WORK WHEN IT WAS TAKIN OFF IT SAT SO i TESTED TO SEE IF CLICKED THATS ALL... bUT THE DUMP IS SOLD N HOPEFULLY THEY ENJOY IT..
> 
> SUP ANDY...  :wave:
> *


If whoever bought it has a problem just have them call me.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 7 2009, 06:23 PM~13511370
> *HAY ANDY GUESS WHAT I WON ANOTHER ADEX DUMP ON THE DELTORO RAFFLE THAT MAKES THREE GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE :thumbsup:
> *


Congratulations again!!! I'll give you a call.
Andy


----------



## Mr Impala

gym opens in 20 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

thanks again andy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 09:48 AM~13526573
> *thanks again andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

THANKS AGAIN TO HOMIE ANDY FOR HELPING ME WITH MY DUMP I DIDNT EVEN HAVE TO TAKE MY DUMP OFF DA CAR TO FIX DA PROBLEM TTT FOR HOMIE ANDY


----------



## nme1

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

Mines been ordered thanks to pitbull!!!! I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU




----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 7 2009, 05:23 PM~13511370
> *HAY ANDY GUESS WHAT I WON ANOTHER ADEX DUMP ON THE DELTORO RAFFLE THAT MAKES THREE GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 12 2009, 06:46 AM~13552218
> *Mines been ordered thanks to pitbull!!!! I can't wait :biggrin:
> *


got my adex today and I'm stoked!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13598834
> *got my adex today and I'm stoked!
> *


you wont be dissappointed.....


----------



## WUTITDU

Andy do you know anything about the dump I won on 3-29 from the Deltoro raffle


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 16 2009, 06:00 PM~13598834
> *got my adex today and I'm stoked!
> *


Thank you for buying ADEX! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 9 2009, 05:38 PM~13531729
> *THANKS AGAIN TO HOMIE ANDY FOR HELPING ME WITH MY DUMP I DIDNT EVEN HAVE TO TAKE MY DUMP OFF DA CAR TO FIX DA PROBLEM TTT FOR HOMIE ANDY
> *


You are welcome, and call anytime you have a question or a problem.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 05:12 AM~13525730
> *gym opens in 20 minutes  :biggrin:
> *


I'm on the way!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2009, 11:48 AM~13482967
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey Jason! :wave: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*ADEX Polished & Chrome Super Duty* (comes with connector plug which is not shown)


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*figured you enjoy this shot Andy. its a view from the street of my showroom, notice the fleetline :biggrin: 







*


----------



## Roma

Thanks Andy...............for everything bro..........................let me know what your kids think about the pics.............


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 17 2009, 08:13 PM~13610829
> *Thank you for buying ADEX! :thumbsup:
> Andy
> *


Thanks for making a good product. This will be my first cut car and Brent always told me once you have an Adex you'll never want another dump. so why not get one for my front :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 18 2009, 07:22 PM~13617270
> *Thanks for making a good product. This will be my first cut car and Brent always told me once you have an Adex you'll never want another dump. so why not get one for my front :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

Best Choice Fellas... :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

Yo andy i need help with my adex call me at 336 509 3798 i tried calling you but mail box was full.


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Apr 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13600697
> *Andy do you know anything about the dump I won on 3-29 from the Deltoro raffle
> *


you should be getting it within a week or so


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 09:25 PM~13611494
> *figured you enjoy this shot Andy. its a view from the street of my showroom, notice the fleetline :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fleetline? What Fleetline?:biggrin: Looks good Jason. :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2009, 07:48 AM~13526573
> *thanks again andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are welcome Brent.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Roma_@Apr 17 2009, 09:42 PM~13611603
> *Thanks Andy...............for everything bro..........................let me know what your kids think about the pics.............
> *


Anytime, and the pics are great!
Andy


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Andy please empty pm box :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150

HERE U GO ANDY THANKS 4 DA HELP ON MY ADEX DUMP


----------



## CADDY92480

WHATS THIS DUMP CALLED AND IS IT GOOD???  :dunno:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Apr 22 2009, 03:27 PM~13658149
> *WHATS THIS DUMP CALLED AND IS IT GOOD???   :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice monster green but not good as a *ADEX*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Apr 22 2009, 03:27 PM~13658149
> *WHATS THIS DUMP CALLED AND IS IT GOOD???   :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a monster green, and I personally can't tell you if they're any good because I've never used one, but Shorty has and this is what he says.









Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 22 2009, 11:22 AM~13655507
> *Andy please empty pm box  :biggrin:
> *


Done.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 22 2009, 03:23 PM~13658097
> *HERE U GO ANDY THANKS 4 DA HELP ON MY ADEX DUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are welcome, and that is a beautiful looking trunk! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Hows it going Andy???? Any luck on 58-59 search??? :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Apr 18 2009, 06:22 PM~13617270
> *Thanks for making a good product. This will be my first cut car and Brent always told me once you have an Adex you'll never want another dump. so why not get one for my front :biggrin:
> *


Brent knows his stuff. :biggrin: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 4 2009, 03:40 PM~13483864
> *:h5:
> *


Hey Gilbert. :wave: 
Andy


----------



## Roma

Did you get my pm Andy??.......hit me back if ya can sir.....


----------



## kandychromegsxr

thanks for the help andy. cant wait to get my parts


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Apr 22 2009, 03:27 PM~13658149
> *WHATS THIS DUMP CALLED AND IS IT GOOD???   :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HOW MUCH IS THIS DUMP WORTH????? HOW MUCH COULD I GET 4 IT??


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Apr 22 2009, 06:27 PM~13658149
> *WHATS THIS DUMP CALLED AND IS IT GOOD???   :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


compared to an Adex, its a paper weight.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 23 2009, 07:51 AM~13664280
> *compared to an Adex, its a paper weight.
> *




Agreed.


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue64

View My Video
Hey Andy here is my single pump setup in action with the Adex. Thanks. Sorry for the sideways video couldnt change the veiw.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

what do you think Andy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

how about this one???


----------



## JUIC'D64

hey andy i wanted to know if you can get me these parts that im missing heres some pics of the dumps im not to sure what missing pm me thanks lucky
heres all 3








and each one
1








2








3


----------



## Made You A Hater




----------



## WUTITDU

Any word Andy on the Deltoro dump I won?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 28 2009, 11:06 PM~13724306
> *hey andy i wanted to know if you can get me these parts that im missing heres some pics of the dumps im not to sure what missing pm me thanks lucky
> heres all 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and each one
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just order 3 new rebuild kits for each dump..they will contain new screw as well as all the other components youll need...if you use the old screws you run the chance of it leaking like mine did....so i figure i save you the trouble ahead of time of anything leaks and just order the whole kit


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 29 2009, 07:42 PM~13734546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice setup homie..definately digging the 90 degree fittings you used on the connecting plug section..defiantely something different.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

for anyone who owns an adex this is a must have piece of paper i highly suggest you guys save this pic or print it out on the parts and how to rebuild ur adex


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt thanks andy


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 30 2009, 08:06 PM~13748798
> *ttt thanks andy
> *


Sure, anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Apr 29 2009, 06:42 PM~13734546
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful car and setup!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Apr 26 2009, 09:36 PM~13698292-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 26 2009, 09:41 PM~13698357
> *how about this one???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jaime I like them both! Brings back memories.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Apr 26 2009, 08:49 AM~13692437
> *View My Video
> Hey Andy here is my single pump setup in action with the Adex. Thanks. Sorry for the sideways video couldnt change the veiw.
> *


Very nice! Thank you for posting.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Apr 22 2009, 08:55 PM~13661878
> *Hows it going Andy???? Any luck on 58-59 search??? :biggrin:
> *


Great Michael thanks. Always looking.
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 2 2009, 11:54 AM~13763956
> *Great Michael thanks. Always looking.
> Andy
> *


 He bro...did ya get my last PM?...


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 2 2009, 11:54 AM~13763956
> *Great Michael thanks. Always looking.
> Andy
> *


 He bro...did ya get my last PM?...


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

my single pump and adex workin!!  andy hit me up so we can get straight


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 5 2009, 12:16 AM~13786322
> *my single pump and adex workin!!  andy hit me up so we can get straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@May 5 2009, 12:16 AM~13786322
> *my single pump and adex workin!!  andy hit me up so we can get straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Need ta bring it to the picnic bro !


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 5 2009, 04:38 PM~13793237
> *Need ta bring it to the picnic bro !
> *




:yes:


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 2 2009, 11:54 AM~13763956
> *Great Michael thanks. Always looking.
> Andy
> *


 Hey Andy if ya coiuld .....could ya give me a call?.......your messenger box is full.......  

Thanks again bro...................Rome


----------



## locorider




----------



## Roma

Got the package yesterday Andy..........you the man brotha......... :biggrin: 
I'll call you tonight...........................  


thanks again.............................


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Roma

When only the best will do............


----------



## RED DRAGONS

Whats the difference between Adex and reg dumps??I dont understand?? please help!!


----------



## Volv_lo

Its like a BLU-RAY movie (ADEX) vs a projector video from grade school (other dumps) 

Its like paying $99 to tint your car knowing it will turn purple or paying the extra hundred bucks and in 5 years it looks like the day it was done...

Its like an AMERICAN MADE precision machined hydraulic valve vs a china knock off attempting to look like a quality valve, like those ones that use `VALVE SEATING TOOLS` to finish the bores.

BOTTOM LINE .. you get what you pay for!! and with ADEX you get even more!!!!


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by Roma_@May 10 2009, 08:42 PM~13848193
> *When only the best will do............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Best of both worlds


----------



## singlepumpking

OK why pay for a superduty when it does not perform to its fullest?

ryderz sais andy has tuned his super duty to perform better, thats not really fair to the other guys who have stock superdutys. so what is changed in their dumps that they dont want to tell us.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 12 2009, 10:50 PM~13869800
> *OK why pay for a superduty when it does not perform to its fullest?
> 
> ryderz sais andy has tuned his super duty to perform better, thats not really fair to the other guys who have stock superdutys. so what is changed in their dumps that they dont want to tell us.
> *


thats just as saying why buy a piston pump when it doesnt perform to its fullest..or any pump for that matter....theres always lil things you can do to help increase performance...ron tweaks his pumps in ways most of us dont know about and yet no one bitches that he dont sell us pumps that have been specially built..

anyone who owns an adex and is happy with how their cars perform theres those who competively hop like blackmagic, koolaid, del toro, and anyone else who are always trying to squeeze the most out of each part thats in the setup...and if u can get a an extra few percentage wise of increase performance then if andy wishes to he may work his magic on the dump....otherwise whether u own a regular adex, a super duty adex, or one that andy has built to suit ur needs they all work out the box....not everyone needs to run a super duty or one that andy has done a lil extra work to...you buy and adex cuz you know what youre getting into...or


----------



## JUIC'D64

TTT FOR ANDY 
P.S. ANDY CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## locorider

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 12 2009, 09:24 PM~13869518
> *Best of both worlds
> *


X2


----------



## TWEEDY

TTT for Andy, real down to earth guy


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

can't wait for my adex from another member on LIL?!!!! Andy u still warranty them if the previous owner sales em? But never touched it and something breaks? Just a question pm me thanks


----------



## chtrone

Hey andy pm me I'm having trouble with a brand new adex


----------



## chtrone

Damn I just posted and andy already called back, now that is some serious service. I'll always recommend adex product to anyone that's looking for the best!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 15 2009, 11:28 AM~13896186
> *can't wait for my adex from another member on LIL?!!!!  Andy u still warranty them if the previous owner sales em?  But never touched it and something breaks?  Just a question pm me thanks
> *


as long as it hasnt been touched..and will know it cuz there should still be the lock wire in place...he has the serial numbers for each dump and if u give him the serial number he will know what distrubutor it went to...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 15 2009, 02:45 PM~13898565
> *as long as it hasnt been touched..and will know it cuz there should still be the lock wire in place...he has the serial numbers for each dump and if u give him the serial number he will know what distrubutor it went to...
> *



Ok cool thanks for the info


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

price for 3 adex dumps.polished and chrome for my pumps

















here's my pumps.ready for detail


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

HOW ARE YOU ANDY?? BEEN PLAYING PHONE TAG ALL WEEK, ILL TRY YOU TONIGHT


----------



## chtrone

Thanks for the help again Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Andy please make some space in your pm box thanks


----------



## locorider

uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 15 2009, 06:53 PM~13900549
> *price for 3 adex dumps.polished and chrome for my pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my pumps.ready for detail
> *



got my package in the mail today,THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life+May 15 2009, 06:53 PM~13900549-->
> 
> 
> 
> price for 3 adex dumps.polished and chrome for my pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my pumps.ready for detail
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-78 Monte 4 Life_@May 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13941130
> *got my package in the mail today,THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


Please call one of my distributors for prices, and you are welcome for the stickers.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 19 2009, 11:02 AM~13933921
> *Andy please make some space in your pm box thanks
> *


Done. The best way to reach me is always to call.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 17 2009, 01:29 AM~13910380
> *Thanks for the help again Andy
> *


You're welcome.
Andy


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

sorry i haven't posted the pics on here Andy but my hard drive crashed and im waiting to get it back from geek squad. as soon as i can ill have them pics for you!! Thnx again bro


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 20 2009, 07:52 AM~13944997
> *Done. The best way to reach me is always to call.
> Andy
> *


Andy post your avi.........


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

andy pm sent :biggrin: 
ttt


----------



## locorider

:cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

THANKS FOR THE TALK THIS MORNING ANDY............................CALL U IN A WEEK...........


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*what a beautiful day :biggrin: 















*


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

thanks andy pm me.


----------



## 925eastbayrider

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 23 2009, 11:29 AM~13978304
> *what a beautiful day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


skeet skeet


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 23 2009, 12:40 PM~13978734
> *thanks andy pm me.
> *


Thanks to u too MUFASA. GOOD LOOKING OUT

OH YEAH ANDY CALLED U AND LEFT A MESSAGE


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 23 2009, 08:59 PM~13981304
> *Thanks to u too MUFASA. GOOD LOOKING OUT
> 
> OH YEAH ANDY CALLED U AND LEFT A MESSAGE
> *


WELCOME.............  


ANDY HASNT CALLED ME :dunno:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 23 2009, 11:04 PM~13982103
> *WELCOME.............
> ANDY HASNT CALLED ME :dunno:
> *


Me neither I left him a messege on his voicemail though?


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 22 2009, 07:52 AM~13966897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 23 2009, 01:29 PM~13978304
> *what a beautiful day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



right click, SAVE


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 23 2009, 11:08 PM~13982137
> *Me neither I left him a messege on his voicemail though?
> *


Andy called me today...... Good dude thanks again Andy nice chatting with u today. MUFASA thanks again too for talking with Andy to let him know about that dump ect. Everything worked out :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13958002
> *Andy post your avi.........
> 
> 
> *


Here you go Noah.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 23 2009, 11:29 AM~13978304
> *what a beautiful day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Jason great shots! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 25 2009, 02:07 AM~13988472
> *Here you go Noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



right click SAVE!! :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 15 2009, 10:28 AM~13896186
> *can't wait for my adex from another member on LIL?!!!!  Andy u still warranty them if the previous owner sales em?  But never touched it and something breaks?  Just a question pm me thanks
> *


You're covered. 
Andy


----------



## Roma

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 26 2009, 10:37 AM~13999702
> *You're covered.
> Andy
> *


 Hey Andy....just got your PM from the other day bro.......... ..........
Got ya taken care of ...hit me up when it arrives....


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

well i like to start off by saying that there are alot of fake people in this world..but andy is the real deal and hes a real lowrider its about the cars and the people not the almighty dollar and i would like to thank him for all his help and assitance in making and me owning the best valve and most dependable lowrider part availible..straight UP andy thanks and if u need anything at all let me know...TEAM ADEX.. :biggrin: MY NEW GIFTS IN THE MIDDLE..HEHEHEHE


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNN

You know I saw your avi and I was like is that what I think it is.........and I tried to blow it up but I guess I dont know how too, because it was always blurry, but sure enough it is what I thought it was!!!!!!!!!! I have looked in my parts books a hundred times to see what replacement parts were listed, I do not think I have ever seen a canister and bellow, it appears to be rear passenger side........

THAT IS SWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!

Thanks Andy!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 25 2009, 12:07 AM~13988472
> *Here you go Noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 26 2009, 08:37 AM~13999702
> *You're covered.
> Andy
> *



Thanks Andy good talking to u the other day!


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@May 26 2009, 02:30 PM~14002226
> *well i like to start off by saying that there are alot of fake people in this world..but andy is the real deal and hes a real lowrider its about the cars and the people not the almighty dollar and i would like to thank him for all his help and assitance in making and me owning the best valve and most dependable lowrider part availible..straight UP andy thanks and if u need anything at all let me know...TEAM ADEX.. :biggrin: MY NEW GIFTS IN THE MIDDLE..HEHEHEHE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Get'n ready to do a major renovation on my set up in my 69 Impala Homie Styln.. Going with an all ADEX dump system.. :0 :biggrin: 

Never been really happy with the oil system dumps...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 1 2009, 10:18 AM~14061413
> *Get'n ready to do a major renovation on my set up in my 69 Impala Homie Styln.. Going with an all ADEX dump system.. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Never been really happy with the oil system dumps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful 69 John!!!
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## 1229

ttt

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 26 2009, 03:13 PM~14003903
> *Thanks Andy good talking to u the other day!
> *


GREAT PRODUCT U HAVE ANDY! and your warranty that you carry with it is the best in this hydraulic industry. FOR LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 3 2009, 08:19 PM~14088369
> *GREAT PRODUCT U HAVE ANDY! and your warranty that you carry with it is the best in this hydraulic industry. FOR LIFE!!!!!!
> *


I concur best customer service i have dealt with ever in this industry.Come on out to oregon Andy, 3 months of summer aint that bad. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@May 25 2009, 01:07 AM~13988472
> *Here you go Noah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So what the hell is this?

And what does it do?


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 3 2009, 11:42 PM~14088665
> *So what the hell is this?
> 
> And what does it do?
> *


if I had to take a guess, rear air suspension part for 58 level-air impala.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2009, 12:08 AM~14089034
> *if I had to take a guess,  rear air suspension part for 58 level-air impala.
> *


it is


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Jun 3 2009, 10:08 PM~14089034-->
> 
> 
> 
> if I had to take a guess,  rear air suspension part for 58 level-air impala.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jun 4 2009, 11:58 AM~14093869
> *it is
> *


And thank you.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 4 2009, 03:31 PM~14096239
> *Thank you.
> And thank you.
> *


I must be a youngen didn't even know that existed or what it was just knew it was old and a air level for some suspension on a GM


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 3 2009, 08:42 PM~14088665
> *So what the hell is this?
> 
> And what does it do?
> *












This is an NOS 1958 Chevrolet right rear reservoir and bellows assembly for Levelair suspension.


----------



## JUIC'D64

thanks andy check pm :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal+Jun 4 2009, 09:10 PM~14098987-->
> 
> 
> 
> I must be a youngen didn't even know that existed or what it was just knew it was old and a air level for some suspension on a GM
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True I myself have not seen the parts other then the air compressure.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 4 2009, 09:51 PM~14099463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an NOS 1958 Chevrolet right rear reservoir and bellows assembly for Levelair suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet thanks Andy for the knowledge on what it was.I have seen one 57 58 Caddy with the level air but never the parts that would do all the work just the air compressure up in the engine bay.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jun 6 2009, 04:59 PM~14113427
> *True I myself have seen the parts other then the air compressure.
> Sweet thanks Andy for the knowledge on what it was.I have seen one 57 58 Caddy with the level air but never the parts that would do all the work just the air compressure up in the engine bay.
> *


Yep thanks andy u the man!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Yo andy give me a ring !


----------



## no joke

Thanks Andy for that super duty Adex dump its the best dump in the world and heres the dump in action 

San Bernardino 08 1st place









San Bernardino 09 1st place









At the park just having fun


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

^^^^^ truck gets up


----------



## no joke




----------



## no joke




----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 4 2009, 10:51 PM~14099463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an NOS 1958 Chevrolet right rear reservoir and bellows assembly for Levelair suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great pics Andy. Want to sell me that LEVELAIR badge? WITH THE BOX..


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Nice Touch Up Pen KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It appears complete, you never see complete ones!!!!!!!!!! What year is it?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 4 2009, 11:51 PM~14099463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an NOS 1958 Chevrolet right rear reservoir and bellows assembly for Levelair suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Andy I need a set of these please contact me when you get a chance.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2009, 03:13 PM~14229030
> *Andy I need a set of these please contact me when you get a chance.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

HOPE U DIDNT FORGET ABOUT ME..............


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Hi Andy,

hey homie I need your help I'm currently installing an aircraft set up in my 59 rag Impala this is where you come in the picture can you please give me a price for 2 adex. thanks Walt


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2009, 05:25 PM~14242574
> *Hi Andy,
> 
> hey homie I need your help I'm currently installing an aircraft set up in my 59 rag Impala this is where you come in the picture can you please give me a price for 2 adex. thanks Walt
> *


Hi Walt I don't sell retail, but give me a call and I will hook you up with one of my distributors. 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 19 2009, 01:01 PM~14240215
> *HOPE U DIDNT FORGET ABOUT ME..............
> *



No I sure didn't.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2009, 12:13 PM~14229030
> *Andy I need a set of these please contact me when you get a chance.
> *


Will do.
Andy


----------



## showandgo

whats good andy, been a minute


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jun 18 2009, 08:54 AM~14227219
> *Nice Touch Up Pen KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It appears complete, you never see complete ones!!!!!!!!!!  What year is it?
> 
> 
> *


Hey Noah you don't miss a thing! They are 1958 Chevrolet and were hard to find 30 years ago when I got these.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> Hey Noah you don't miss a thing! They are 1958 Chevrolet and were hard to find 30 years ago when I got these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@May 23 2009, 11:29 AM~13978304
> *what a beautiful day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2009, 11:13 PM~13738874
> *for anyone who owns an adex this is a must have piece of paper i highly suggest you guys save this pic or print it out on the parts and how to rebuild ur adex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 17 2009, 08:29 PM~13610973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEX Polished & Chrome Super Duty (comes with connector plug which is not shown)
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 16 2008, 01:17 PM~10179837
> *ITS LIKE THE OLD SAYING .....
> 
> IF YOU DON'T HAVE ADEX'S YOU DON'T HAVE SHIT.....:0
> *


well i don't have shit but i do have adex's hahahaha best quality valve you can ever purchase , and andy is good people


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 21 2009, 10:58 AM~14253537
> *No I sure didn't.
> *


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Hard to miss when your putting up NOS goodies!!!!!!!!! Makes me want to step my avitar game up, lol!!!!!!!!

You da man Andy!!!!!!!!

 



> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 21 2009, 11:13 AM~14253639
> *Hey Noah you don't miss a thing! They are 1958 Chevrolet and were hard to find 30 years ago when I got these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 21 2009, 11:58 AM~14253537
> *No I sure didn't.
> *



hey what about me...dont leave me out lol....whats up andy....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

andy I'm pming u


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

I WANT A ADEX SOOOOOO BADDD...LOL


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 23 2009, 10:30 PM~14279906
> *I WANT A ADEX SOOOOOO  BADDD...LOL
> *


x2 i think Andy is sending one for my birthday :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

SHIT ILL KICK SOMEONES ASS FOR ANDY IF HE SPONCERS ME WITH A SUPER DUTY


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 23 2009, 11:30 PM~14280493
> *SHIT ILL KICK SOMEONES ASS FOR ANDY IF HE SPONCERS ME WITH A SUPER DUTY
> *


he told me if im just chill he would hook it up


----------



## chtrone

hey Andy did u ever send that plug up to the homie Sal


----------



## Sixty34me

I have my Adex installed in my car and I love it!!!! I can tell a huge difference between my italians I have on my rear pump and my adex for the front.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 23 2009, 06:32 PM~14277000
> *andy I'm pming u
> *


Thanks for the fast response on the pm andy! I'll hit u up soon. Next Adex I get Will be a super duty with plug after I get bigger front pumps ha ha


----------



## Sixty34me

here is my set-up. I have to redo a lot of things like clean up the wires and hardline everything and redo the old hardlines with the stainless I have


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT I GOT SOME SPARE RETURN LINES YOU WANT THEM ? THERE #6'S THOSE HARD LINES ARE RUSTED TO HELL..HOW THE FUCK DID THAT HAPPEN ? ARE THOSE OLD TOILET HARD LINES ?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HEY ANDY UR PM BOX IS FULL


----------



## jrok357

hey waz up guys im new to the hydro world and i wanted to ask you guys a question. there is a guy selling me a used cce fat boy pump with the adex dump and he is asking for $350. do you guys think it is worth it?
they tell me that the adex dump is suppose to be the best so i was wondering what is the difference and is it worth spending extra money for it and for what i am doing.
this pump would be the 3rd pump in a set up for a buick regal. i really want it to do a standing 3 and am not really looking to hop the car.
so what can you guys tell me? any advice would be good.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 24 2009, 07:36 PM~14288295
> *hey waz up guys im new to the hydro world and i wanted to ask you guys a question. there is a guy selling me a used cce fat boy pump with the adex dump and he is asking for $350. do you guys think it is worth it?
> they tell me that the adex dump is suppose to be the best so i was wondering what is the difference and is it worth spending extra money for it and for what i am doing.
> this pump would be the 3rd pump in a set up for a buick regal. i really want it to do a standing 3 and am not really looking to hop the car.
> so what can you guys tell me? any advice would be good.
> *


Adex alone worth that! If it's a real Adex check for stamp on body and candle and make sure lock wires are on the dump for warranty purposes! But it's a plus if the pump is in good working order


----------



## jrok357

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 24 2009, 09:58 PM~14288556
> *Adex alone worth that!  If it's a real Adex check for stamp on body and candle and make sure lock wires are on the dump for warranty purposes!  But it's a plus if the pump is in good working order
> *


can you tell me what are some of the differences?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 24 2009, 08:03 PM~14288614
> *can you tell me what are some of the differences?
> *


Real Adex has the following......

1) stamped candle with ADEX
2) stamped body with ADEX and serial #s
3) real Adex has a date and cure date 

ANY DOUBTS PM ADEX ANDY ON HERE. HE WILL TAKE CARE OF ANY QUESTIONS U HAVE!!!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 24 2009, 07:36 PM~14288295
> *hey waz up guys im new to the hydro world and i wanted to ask you guys a question. there is a guy selling me a used cce fat boy pump with the adex dump and he is asking for $350. do you guys think it is worth it?
> they tell me that the adex dump is suppose to be the best so i was wondering what is the difference and is it worth spending extra money for it and for what i am doing.
> this pump would be the 3rd pump in a set up for a buick regal. i really want it to do a standing 3 and am not really looking to hop the car.
> so what can you guys tell me? any advice would be good.
> *


damn thats a deal if u dont get on it lmk i will, but thats a good find for a newbie especially with the pump


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 24 2009, 07:26 PM~14288205
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^ HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT I GOT SOME SPARE RETURN LINES YOU WANT THEM ? THERE #6'S THOSE HARD LINES ARE RUSTED TO HELL..HOW THE FUCK DID THAT HAPPEN ? ARE THOSE OLD TOILET HARD LINES ?
> *


LOL. Naw they were carbon steel and my car sits outside. I was trying to meet a deadline for our clubs picinic, and didn't have time to get all of my stainless steel tubeing polished in time for the picinic. Soooo that was the result. But naw I have 10 feet of #6 stainless sitting at my house. I still need to get some more #9 for the front return.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 24 2009, 08:29 PM~14288228
> *HEY ANDY UR PM BOX IS FULL
> *



nothing new there...best thing to do is give him a call and leave a message...


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 09:18 PM~14289742
> *nothing new there...best thing to do is give him a call and leave a message...
> *


x2


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

What's up Andy. I was talkn' to Gero from BLVD & he asked me to ask you if you had any pics of the set-up he did on Turtle's fleetwood. It was a light blue caddy with a baesh top. Could you please send me some pics or post them if you have them. Thanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 21 2009, 02:04 PM~14253579
> *Will do.
> Andy
> *


Andy, Your PM box is full.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING+Jun 24 2009, 07:29 PM~14288228-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY ANDY UR PM BOX IS FULL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 26 2009, 09:26 AM~14305633
> *Andy, Your PM box is full.
> *


Thanks, and it is taken care of.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Jun 24 2009, 11:01 PM~14290990
> *What's up Andy.  I was talkn' to Gero from BLVD & he asked me to ask you if you had any pics of the set-up he did on Turtle's fleetwood.  It was a light blue caddy with a baesh top.  Could you please send me some pics or post them if you have them.  Thanks.... :biggrin:
> *


No I don't, but I come across some I will post them.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 09:18 PM~14289742
> *nothing new there...best thing to do is give him a call and leave a message...
> *


Right the best way to get in touch with me is by phone, and leave a message if I don't answer.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 24 2009, 08:11 PM~14288725
> *Real Adex has the following......
> 
> 1) stamped candle with ADEX not BENDIX
> 2) stamped body with ADEX and serial #s
> 3) real Adex has a date and cure date
> 
> ANY DOUBTS CALL ADEX ANDY ON HERE(626) 798-2158. HE WILL TAKE CARE OF ANY QUESTIONS U HAVE!!!
> *





If in doubt call anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 24 2009, 08:03 PM~14288614
> *can you tell me what are some of the differences?
> *


Call me and I'll help you out.
Andy 
(626) 798-2156


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14315312
> *[/size]
> 
> If in doubt call anytime.
> Andy
> *


FIXED!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 27 2009, 01:25 PM~14315360
> *Call me and I'll help you out.
> Andy
> (626) 798-2156
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jun 27 2009, 01:07 PM~14315247
> *No I don't, but I come across some I will post them.
> Andy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Thanks for calling me and I didn't ask u too Andy. 
That there is good business and when I order my next ADEX I'll definately hit u up for a MADE TO MY SPECS AND NEEDS ADEX DUMP!!!!!!

Again U R THE MAN


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 29 2009, 02:00 AM~14325594
> *Thanks for calling me and I didn't ask u too Andy.
> That there is good business and when I order my next ADEX I'll definately hit u up for a MADE TO MY SPECS AND NEEDS ADEX DUMP!!!!!!
> 
> Again U R THE MAN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## blueouija

TTT



sup Andy??? :wave:


----------



## 1sikMC

Here a video Andy thanks for all the help. - shayne (portland)
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9blw1k&s=5


----------



## blueouija




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

*575 HYDRAULICS*
3001 Harrelson - Unit 10w
Las Cruces, NM 88047
(575) 915-0399


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Small world Andy! What was that 2 hours yesterday? :biggrin: Great talking with you.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 2 2009, 05:42 AM~14360308
> *Small world Andy! What was that 2 hours yesterday?  :biggrin:  Great talking with you.
> *


Seth good talking to you, and you're right small world!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Jul 1 2009, 04:23 PM~14354964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 575 HYDRAULICS
> 3001 Harrelson - Unit 10w
> Las Cruces, NM  88047
> (575) 915-0399
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 30 2009, 12:27 PM~14341373
> *Here a video Andy thanks for all the help. - shayne (portland)
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=9blw1k&s=5
> *


Shayne you're welcome, and thanks for posting.
Andy


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

andy i'm gonna give you a call here in a bit i need to speak to you 
we kept playin tag a couple of weeks ago ....lol....thanks perry


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC

ADEX ALL DAY EVERYDAY. THANKS ANDY SINGLE PUMP 75"


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## no joke

single pump 8 batterys SAN BERNARDINO 09 1ST PLACE 89 INCHES its all about HI LOW AND ADEX whats up Andy


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MUFASA

TTT THANKS ANDY


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14413196
> *ADEX ALL DAY EVERYDAY. THANKS ANDY SINGLE PUMP 75"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 8 2009, 06:00 PM~14416221
> *single pump 8 batterys  SAN BERNARDINO 09 1ST PLACE  89 INCHES its all about HI LOW AND ADEX whats up Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA

THANKS FOR SPONSORING ME ANDY.................I REALLY APPRECIATE IT.......ON MY WAY NOW TO PICK UP MY VALVE......


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59

i got a 3 pump setup with 3 adex dumps (all new) one of the back doesnt dump some times. it doesnt even click so we thought it wasnt getting any power to it. so we checked and it is. if we break the line loose at the cylinder and let some preasure off it will work a few more times and do it again.
any ideas on what could be wrong?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 19 2009, 07:21 PM~14520363
> *i got a 3 pump setup with 3 adex dumps (all new) one of the back doesnt dump some times. it doesnt even click so we thought it wasnt getting any power to it. so we checked and it is. if we break the line loose at the cylinder and  let some preasure off it will work a few more times and do it again.
> any ideas on what could be wrong?
> *


Don't worry just give me a call on my cell number which I sent you.
Andy


----------



## Roma

Hey Mr.Andy...did you get my last PM?...............


----------



## cobrakarate

got that dump 

thanks andy.

cobra 
waco tx.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

ANDY IS THE MAN #1 IN THIS BUSINESS


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 20 2009, 02:35 PM~14525544
> *ANDY IS THE MAN #1 IN THIS BUSINESS
> *






Agreed. :yes:


----------



## Mr Impala

just wanted to say congradulations to Andy and his Lovely wife on the newest addition to their ever growing family! God Bless Her she looks like an angel :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

congrats andy on number 7


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

congrats Andy,just one more to go......


----------



## MR.LAC

Congrats! Andy, were's are the at cigars? :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman

WUZ UP ANDY?...........


----------



## Roma

Congrats on the new addition to the familia Andy......got to go for a black belt with this one also...
Got your voicemail bro will hit ya this weekend......
Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 23 2009, 07:10 PM~14564437
> *just wanted to say congradulations to Andy and his Lovely wife on the newest addition to their ever growing family! God Bless Her she looks like an angel  :biggrin:
> *



definately a ditto to that...ive talked to andy at lengths on various things that dont pertain to the adex...i just found out my wife of all about a month now is pregnant way to go me lol...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 23 2009, 07:39 PM~14564709
> *congrats andy on number 7
> *



a few more he will have his own MLB team


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala+Jul 23 2009, 06:10 PM~14564437-->
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to say congradulations to Andy and his Lovely wife on the newest addition to their ever growing family! God Bless Her she looks like an angel  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 06:39 PM~14564709
> *congrats andy on number 7
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 07:50 PM~14565379
> *congrats Andy,just one more to go......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 08:11 PM~14565536
> *Congrats! Andy, were's are the at cigars?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:31 PM~14566281
> *Congrats on the new addition to the familia Andy......got to go for a black belt with this one also...
> Got your voicemail bro will hit ya this weekend......
> Thanks again for all the help.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2009, 10:52 PM~14566987
> *a few more he will have his own MLB team
> *


Thank you gentlemen !!!!!!!!!! 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2009, 10:52 PM~14566979
> *definately a ditto to that...ive talked to andy at lengths on various things that dont pertain to the adex...i just found out my wife of all about a month now is pregnant way to go me lol...
> *


Congratulations Jeff!
Andy


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

AFFILIATED C.C -- Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 25 2009, 03:20 PM~14580154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFFILIATED C.C -- Toronto, Ontario, Canada
> *


NICE! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 27 2009, 11:41 AM~14592478
> *NICE! :thumbsup:
> Andy
> *


THANKS ANDY


----------



## no joke

whats up andy here we go again at another show with the perfect combo a single HI LOW piston and a ADEX dump


----------



## eastbay_drop




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 25 2009, 10:57 AM~14578554
> *Congratulations Jeff!
> Andy
> *


thanks...i better hurry up and get that adex in my car before i definately dont have money to do so lol...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Congrads!!!!!!!! Post a pix of the new bambino and your avi too ;-) Gots to love babies and nos levelair parts

 



> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jul 27 2009, 09:41 AM~14592478
> *NICE! :thumbsup:
> Andy
> *


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

T T T


----------



## Volv_lo

Hey Now :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

TTT FOR MY DUMP VALVE SPONSOR..........  




HOPE EVERYTHINGS GOOD WITH U ANDY............


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

HEY ANDY CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BABY,AND IT WAS A PLEASURE TO FINALLY MEET YOU TODAY.HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR TAKING 1st PLACE AT THE OLDIES CAR SHOW IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY A COUPLE WEEKS AGO.HONESTLEY,SPONSORS LIKE YOU ANDY MAKE IT THAT MUCH EASIER FOR ME TO KEEP DOING WHAT I DO FROM WEEK TO WEEK.I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE WELL ACKNOWLEDGED ABOUT WHAT YOU DO FOR US,ESPECIALLY AT A TIME LIKE THIS. :worship:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie

HERE IS A PICTURE OF LAST WEEK AT THE WEGO TOUR
IN SAN BERNADINO LAST WEEK AND PLACED 2nd :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

Congrats Andy... :h5:



You Stay Busy 24/7 How Do You Ever Find The Time? :roflmao: 






JK. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## ONESICKLS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

just used a rebuild kit from you it worked perfect took care of some leaks i had and could tell instant difference  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 3 2009, 03:14 PM~14662319
> *just used a rebuild kit from you it worked perfect took care of some leaks i had and could tell instant difference   :biggrin:
> *



sup fish i got a problem with my rear 3 pump for some reason whan i hit the rear up the right side goes up faster and more powerful any ideas?i have to hit the right rear like5 times to level hieght


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2009, 03:18 PM~14662362
> *sup fish i got a problem with my rear 3 pump for some reason whan i hit the rear up the right side goes up faster and more powerful any ideas?i have to hit the right rear like5 times to level hieght
> *


 :wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Aug 3 2009, 03:20 PM~14662380
> *:wave:
> *



whats the deal homie :biggrin: i think my gears are goin and if i replace one i gotta replace the other  .......more money  fuk it tho :cheesy: :biggrin: GT


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 3 2009, 03:36 PM~14662527
> *whats the deal homie  :biggrin:  i think my gears are goin and if i replace one i gotta replace the other   .......more money    fuk it tho  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  GT
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

FUCK IT :biggrin: 

I AM FINA SEND YOU THAT LOOT FOR THE JU KNOW WHAT'S TOMORROW MORNING


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Aug 3 2009, 03:39 PM~14662558
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> FUCK IT :biggrin:
> 
> I AM FINA SEND YOU THAT LOOT FOR THE JU KNOW WHAT'S TOMORROW MORNING
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## ss62vert

Hey Andy... here's that pic of my set up. I appreciate all your help and advise. There will never be another dump in any of my cars but ADEX!!! customer for life


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 3 2009, 09:19 PM~14666610
> *:uh:
> *


  

DID IZ SAYS SOMFING WONG?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Aug 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14695951
> *
> 
> DID IZ SAYS SOMFING WONG?
> 
> 
> *


YES SIR U DID.............U SAID LOOT..........UR INSINUATING U GOT MONEY........STOP FRONTN :angry: .......






























JUST BE HAPPY WITH URSELF :cheesy:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 03:45 PM~14696202
> *YES SIR U DID.............U SAID LOOT..........UR INSINUATING U GOT MONEY........STOP FRONTN :angry: .......
> JUST BE HAPPY WITH URSELF :cheesy:
> *



BUT I DUZ HAS DA MONEY


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Aug 6 2009, 04:16 PM~14696460
> *BUT I DUZ HAS DA MONEY
> *


 :uh: FACE REALITY.......................U DONT :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

sorry i didnt get back sounds like a bad seal in between the block and gear box   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 6 2009, 08:25 PM~14698504
> *:uh: FACE REALITY.......................U DONT :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 6 2009, 12:33 PM~14694379
> *Hey Andy... here's that pic of my set up. I appreciate all your help and advise. There will never be another dump in any of my cars but ADEX!!! customer for life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rick you've got some great parts there! Glad I could help, and thank you for your loyalty!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Jason.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 1 2009, 08:22 PM~14649210
> *Congrats Andy... :h5:
> You Stay Busy 24/7 How Do You Ever Find The Time? :roflmao:
> JK.  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you. :biggrin: 
Andy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 9 2009, 09:52 PM~14719723
> *
> 
> Hey Jason.
> *


Sorry I missed your call last week, I was at the beach, barely had a cell signal.


Hit me up again anytime this week.



Later


----------



## lowlow24

TTT...What's going Andy, how are you and the family?? I'll give you a ring later on today.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Aug 13 2009, 07:51 AM~14755905
> *TTT...What's going Andy, how are you and the family?? I'll give you a ring later on today.
> *


Doing great Joe thank you. Call anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 3 2009, 03:14 PM~14662319
> *just used a rebuild kit from you it worked perfect took care of some leaks i had and could tell instant difference   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

quick question andy , you think id be ok to use an adex impersonater candle for temp use till i get my fried one fixed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:uh:


----------



## Volv_lo

Adex #1


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

Hey Andy give me a call when you get a chance Im ready for for the side port cylinders :biggrin: 










Rolando


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 16 2009, 02:25 AM~14782598
> *quick question andy , you think id be ok to use an adex impersonater candle for temp use till i get my fried one fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: ONLY use ADEX parts on an ADEX. 
Andy


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 18 2009, 09:36 PM~14812047
> *:nono: ONLY use ADEX parts on an ADEX.
> Andy
> *


all second that


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Andy, you still lift weights or bb?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

damn you stack you gave me the replacement to try haha  :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

nice signature andy. you sell a quality product that i have been very pleased with.....Thanks Again......

-Russ


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 19 2009, 12:36 AM~14812047
> *:nono: ONLY use ADEX parts on an ADEX.
> Andy
> *


amen


----------



## Scrilla

X2...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Aug 19 2009, 07:52 AM~14814644
> *damn you stack you gave me the replacement to try haha   :biggrin:
> *


ya to try just as a temp that adel al crane we tried, wouldent pull the adex open its hit and miss maybe maybe not maybe the one i gave you might work ya never know


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

like your avitar Andy,squares and rounds


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## oscarb

I HAVE AN ADEX DUMP BUT IT WENT OUT. THEY TOLD ME IT WAS THE COIL. CAN THAT BE BOUGHT. HOW MUCH?


----------



## oscarb




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 1 2009, 06:23 PM~14648622
> *HEY ANDY CONGRADULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BABY,AND IT WAS A PLEASURE TO FINALLY MEET YOU TODAY.HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR TAKING 1st PLACE AT THE OLDIES CAR SHOW IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY A COUPLE WEEKS AGO.HONESTLEY,SPONSORS LIKE YOU ANDY MAKE IT THAT MUCH EASIER FOR ME TO KEEP DOING WHAT I DO FROM WEEK TO WEEK.I JUST WANTED TO MAKE SURE YOU ARE WELL ACKNOWLEDGED ABOUT WHAT YOU DO FOR US,ESPECIALLY AT A TIME LIKE THIS. :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alex, thank you, I appreciate what you said. It's competitors like you that make sponsoring someone worthwhile.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 20 2009, 12:28 AM~14824761
> *like your avitar Andy,squares and rounds
> *












Hey Jaime. The picture clearly shows why the "square" is superior in strength to the "round". You know the old saying "a picture is worth a thousand words"!
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

how it going Andy? I'd love to catch up on things with you. Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Aug 22 2009, 12:22 PM~14848159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jaime. The picture clearly shows why the "square" is superior in strength to the "round". You know the old saying "a picture is worth a thousand words"!
> Andy
> *


I hear you Andy........I still like HA's for low pressure setups :biggrin: 

for high pressure nothing but Adex.........takes teh abuse!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

thanks andy for the super duty...


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 27 2009, 11:00 PM~14601330
> *whats up andy here we go again at another show with the perfect combo a single HI LOW piston and a ADEX dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## 909lowride64




----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 909lowride64_@Aug 25 2009, 06:19 AM~14872635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 21 2009, 10:59 PM~14259233
> *well i don't have shit but i do have adex's hahahaha best quality valve you can ever purchase , and andy is good people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good looking set up.


----------



## NYC68droptop

heres the setup in my 68 impala 2 Black Magic pumps 2 Adex dumps 4 accumulators

















the red dots show my charging posts to charge my 4 yellowtops behind the wall


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 01:00 AM~14851667
> *thanks andy for the super duty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all the posts you have and thats all we get to see?????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

jajajaja


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Caddy-1991

bro
pm
kind and pric


----------



## FantasyCustoms

all chrome hi-low pumps one all chrome ELITE NITRAULICS pump to the front

And one chrome adex to the front


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## L_NEGRO

single pump 10bats bilt by blood bath....
working with an adex


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy-1991

pm for super duty...
and u have paypal ?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by L_NEGRO_@Sep 7 2009, 06:00 PM~15007249
> *
> 
> single pump 10bats bilt by blood bath....
> working with an adex
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 17 2009, 08:29 PM~13610973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADEX Polished & Chrome Super Duty (comes with connector plug which is not shown)
> *


  :0  :0 very nice andy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 01:14 PM~15003159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all chrome hi-low pumps one all chrome ELITE NITRAULICS pump to the front
> 
> And one chrome adex to the front
> *


PICS?


----------



## Gorilla Bob

my oldest son cleanin up the chrome adex......... thanks andy


----------



## Gorilla Bob




----------



## JustRite

Thank You very much Andy :thumbsup: 

I appreciate it very much


----------



## Rod Stewart

thanks for the call, andy. 

as promised here's a photo - not near finished, but you get the idea. 

lines need chromed and dumps polished out... i'll post some finished pics when available.


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Sep 9 2009, 09:45 AM~15026042
> *my oldest son cleanin up the chrome adex......... thanks andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bob great picture start'em young!
Andy


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

WHATS GOING ON ANDY? HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Sep 12 2009, 07:45 AM~15058976
> *WHATS GOING ON ANDY? HOW YOU BEEN?
> *


Same old, doing great! Thank you.
Andy


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_chris

Single pump bladder from shorty,s hydraulics and an adex dump hitting back bumper cant go wrong with an adex .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew9I0BSUSDo&feature=related


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 13 2009, 08:23 PM~15070592
> *Single pump bladder from shorty,s hydraulics and an adex dump hitting back bumper cant go wrong with an adex  .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew9I0BSUSDo&feature=related
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigthangs

Andy this Steve from NYC I just wanna say thanks for the great help and conversation I did what you said and the super duty is working perfect.  I'll post pics of my set up later


----------



## locorider

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DIPN714

just click on this viedo


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Sep 14 2009, 04:34 PM~15078213
> *Andy this Steve from NYC I just wanna say thanks for the great help and conversation  I did what you said and the super duty is working perfect.  I'll post pics of my set up later
> *


Pic


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## PITBULL

Jesse's Single Pump Caddy Adex Equipped ,,, no weight suckas !  

View My Video


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2009, 06:14 PM~15145462
> *Jesse's Single Pump Caddy Adex Equipped ,,, no weight suckas !
> 
> View My Video
> *



no weight no inches;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15123695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just click on this viedo
> *


MY VIEDO;;;BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15123695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just click on this viedo
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 21 2009, 09:14 PM~15145462
> *Jesse's Single Pump Caddy Adex Equipped ,,, no weight suckas !
> 
> View My Video
> *



same hop? same weekend for sure......


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 21 2009, 10:09 PM~15147033
> *no weight no inches;;;BIG  AL SAID IT;;[/size][/color][/font]
> *



really dont have a clue who big al is ??????

anyways ,, ANYBODY can put weight in a car and make it hop , THATS BEEN PROVEN !!!!!! ......


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Sep 26 2009, 07:19 AM~15191794
> *really dont have a clue who big al is ??????
> 
> anyways ,, ANYBODY  can put weight in a car and make it hop , THATS BEEN PROVEN  !!!!!! ......
> *


 lets see how u get ur 100 inches;;ok;;;;;</span>


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 26 2009, 07:51 AM~15191887
> * lets see how u get ur 100  inches;;ok;;;;;</span>
> *


lol 100 inches ina raggedy beat up car is cool if thats what you want but id rather see a clean as 63 with chrome undercarraige hitting 40" but thats just me


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2009, 07:57 AM~15191925
> *lol 100 inches ina raggedy beat up car is cool if thats what you want but id rather see a clean as 63 with chrome undercarraige hitting 40" but thats just me
> *


cummon they sexier when they hit 50" :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

ADEX #1


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2009, 09:57 AM~15191925
> *lol 100 inches ina raggedy beat up car is cool if thats what you want but id rather see a clean as 63 with chrome undercarraige hitting 40" but thats just me
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## 86 Limited

that cutty has 12 batts? i bet wit a higher lockup he can do sum serious inches..


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## brn2hop

wasup Andy heres some pics 
from Reno NV that i promised.
Adex workin good on the double
pistonz.... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

i used to hop 70s using italian dumps, i just trick out my pumps and its hittn 80s now, BUT THERES A PROBLEM, ONE OF THE ITALIANS WENT OUT,.... DOES THIS MEANS ITS TIME FOR AN ADEX??


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2009, 06:57 AM~15191925
> *lol 100 inches ina raggedy beat up car is cool if thats what you want but id rather see a clean as 63 with chrome undercarraige hitting 40" but thats just me
> *


x2


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## cadillac_chris

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 12:52 PM~15229681
> *i used to hop 70s using italian dumps, i just trick out my pumps and its hittn 80s now, BUT THERES A PROBLEM, ONE OF THE ITALIANS WENT OUT,.... DOES THIS MEANS ITS TIME FOR AN ADEX??
> *


Sup switches im suprised u dont have 4 adex dumps in that car as much money as u have in it id figure u would have the best


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Sep 30 2009, 06:33 PM~15233069
> *Sup switches im suprised u dont have 4 adex dumps  in that car as much money as u have  in it  id figure u would have the best
> *


 :0 sup homie, yeah, i think i should get one :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 02:52 PM~15229681
> *i used to hop 70s using italian dumps, i just trick out my pumps and its hittn 80s now, BUT THERES A PROBLEM, ONE OF THE ITALIANS WENT OUT,.... DOES THIS MEANS ITS TIME FOR AN ADEX??
> *


* kiovole bro...yes you do need an adex.... i just got mine in...* :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 30 2009, 07:20 PM~15233615
> * kiovole bro...yes you do need an adex.... i just got mine in... :0  :0
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 23 2009, 08:52 PM~13368796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT For The Best Product And Friend In The Game... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 11:52 AM~15229681
> *i used to hop 70s using italian dumps, i just trick out my pumps and its hittn 80s now, BUT THERES A PROBLEM, ONE OF THE ITALIANS WENT OUT,.... DOES THIS MEANS ITS TIME FOR AN ADEX??
> *


i thought you had an adex too.homie its time to get yourself an adex.


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Sep 30 2009, 12:12 PM~15229244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the regal wit 14 batts doube piston?


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey andy just want to say thanks for the super duty   here it is in action!! View My Video


----------



## Volv_lo

:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
Thanks from all of us at CCE Hydraulics :biggrin: . Keep up the good work....and THANKS for helping us get there by building THE BEST valve in the world.!!! *


----------



## goinlow

TTT for Andy....


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 9 2009, 07:00 PM~15315821
> *is this the regal wit 14 batts doube piston?
> *


yes sir.....


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## GARAGECUSTONS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 17 2008, 02:06 AM~10184736
> *Something for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## locorider




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

what kind of solvent can i use to clean the internal parts to the dump?? I'm in the process of rebuilding one.


----------



## 1sikMC

You should of send it back to andy. :twak:


----------



## GRodriguez

TTT FOR THE BEST DUMP


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DEL TORO PUMP

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 11:52 AM~15229681
> *i used to hop 70s using italian dumps, i just trick out my pumps and its hittn 80s now, BUT THERES A PROBLEM, ONE OF THE ITALIANS WENT OUT,.... DOES THIS MEANS ITS TIME FOR AN ADEX??
> *


what can I say ADEX is the best dump on the market today ,DEL TORO BLADDER PUMP and ADEX dumps all the way.


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 7 2009, 12:12 AM~15589427
> *You should of send it back to andy. :twak:
> *


It’s the only way to gain experience, do it yourself dawg! :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS




----------



## BUD

Stumbled across this vid a few days ago






Andy you from the Midwest? Don't take this as an insult or anything negative, but you remind me of a Chicago Fireman or something...


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

:roflmao: :roflmao: since you said that he does


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Nov 9 2009, 01:10 PM~15607469
> *Stumbled across this vid a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy you from the Midwest? Don't take this as an insult or anything negative, but you remind me of a Chicago Fireman or something...*





:roflmao:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 9 2009, 10:47 AM~15607182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You will have to shave the NPT on the 90 degree elbows connected to the flow controls so they will fit, your on the low side(pressure) so its cool.

What are you using to connect to the reservoir to the flow controls?


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Nov 10 2009, 07:22 PM~15626554
> *You will have to shave the NPT on the 90 degree elbows connected to the flow controls so they will fit, your on the low side(pressure) so its cool.
> 
> What are you using to connect to the reservoir to the flow controls?
> *


Thanks for the info bro :biggrin: the pump is not complete, I just posted the picture. I still need to hard line it and add the other elbow to the zig zag and add one more gage. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2009, 08:57 AM~15191925
> *lol 100 inches ina raggedy beat up car is cool if thats what you want but id rather see a clean as 63 with chrome undercarraige hitting 40" but thats just me
> *


Or zero inchs and laid on the ground :0 

But still agree 100%


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 214monte




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)




----------



## lowbird

Bump for a great guy! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

*what a beautiful day :biggrin: 















*
:0 :0 :0


----------



## mr low low

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 17 2009, 10:28 PM~15698736
> *what a beautiful day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

http://i25.tinypic.com/m8mqs6.jpg[/img

[img]http://i29.tinypic.com/29z1wli.jpg


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## mr low low

Hey Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Nov 9 2009, 10:47 AM~15607182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. GOON

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 20 2009, 01:03 AM~15723419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Volv_lo

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## daoriginator64

sup andy!!!!!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

Hi Andy.......
proud to be an ADEX distributor here in Australia.........
talk to you soon...
JAY...
MORE BOUNCE AUSTRALIA......


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## look_what_i_can_do

hey Andy. gota question..
friend of mines adex just kicked the bucket.. the litte pin on the bottom just flops around..dump wont hold pressure. is it fixable or should he just replace it?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 26 2009, 12:13 PM~15789916
> *hey Andy. gota question..
> friend of mines adex just kicked the bucket.. the litte pin on the bottom just flops around..dump wont hold pressure. is it fixable or should he just replace it?
> *


It is fixable call me on my cell I just sent you the number.
Happy Thanksgiving!
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 26 2009, 02:54 PM~15790289
> *It is fixable call me on my cell I just sent you the number.
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> Andy
> *






HAPPY TURKEY DAY... :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart

man, i gotta get my adex's polished out.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

*REPAIR VIDEO:*


----------



## rag61

ttt for andy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 20 2009, 03:06 AM~15723452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that stuff looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 26 2009, 11:24 PM~15793665
> *ttt for andy
> *


x2


sup Johnny?


----------



## God's Son2

I had an Adex one time that when you hit the switch it turned gold and turn the hydraulic oil to liquid gold


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

[

thanks andy for all the support on my set up,adex is top quality!


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 26 2009, 09:37 PM~15793763
> *I had an Adex one time that when you hit the switch it turned gold and turn the hydraulic oil to liquid gold
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *wtf.....*


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 26 2009, 07:04 PM~15792608
> *REPAIR VIDEO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a very helpful video :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 28 2009, 01:01 PM~15806006
> *[
> 
> thanks andy for all the support on my set up,adex  is top quality!
> *


who built this??? i love it!!!!!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 28 2009, 02:01 PM~15806006
> *[
> 
> thanks andy for all the support on my set up,adex  is top quality!
> *


THAT IS SWEET!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Nov 28 2009, 09:14 PM~15809239
> *who built this??? i love it!!!!!
> *


I like the fact that you did not use a gazillion feet of hardline like some people tend to do.Good job on that '59.......


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 30 2009, 06:52 PM~15826198
> *I like the fact that you did not use a gazillion feet of hardline like some people tend to do.Good job on that '59.......
> *


thanks homie! :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 3 2009, 08:53 PM~15864234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

was having problem with my dump clld andy he had it fixed in 4 minutes clear accross the country my car wouldnt raise because the dumpe was stuck open andy gave me clear step by step directions and got the car workin just like new my shaft was pushed in he told be to push it in and hit the switch and waalaaa problem soulved excellent customer service excellent expirence

adex number one

andy send me a sticker for my back window would ya


----------



## Scrilla

:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 3 2009, 07:53 PM~15864234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: andy is the man ben wit him 4 13 years best dump ever!!!! i need 3 for my caddy!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

adex is #1 i have adexs on all my rides and he is building me 4 more right now ttt for the best dump


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Dec 7 2009, 06:34 PM~15903304
> *adex is #1 i have adexs on all my rides and he is building me 4 more right now ttt for the best dump
> *


*yezzir you knows it..* :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## Ahhwataday

I know ive seen it somewhere....Who has custom dates on their Adex?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Pjay




----------



## 1229

TTT




(time to change hydraulic history) :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Dec 14 2009, 03:46 AM~15974846
> *I know ive seen it somewhere....Who has custom dates on their Adex?
> *


Brent (MrImpala) had them on his 62.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

wheres the best place to get an adex?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Dec 14 2009, 01:46 AM~15974846
> *I know ive seen it somewhere....Who has custom dates on their Adex?
> *


i think oj does with his sponsered adex he got for his pops memorial car


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 16 2009, 01:35 AM~15995066
> *i think oj does with his sponsered adex he got for his pops memorial car
> *



YAAAAAA thats what is was, Any way you can point me in the direction to see them and his ride?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Dec 16 2009, 12:49 AM~15995634
> *YAAAAAA  thats what is was, Any way you can point me in the direction to see them and his ride?
> *


It has his POP'S birth and passing year on it. Andy will do it ,if you prefer...It is in the Royals L.V topic. The car is almost finished and fresh out the paint shop, so it will be back here at the shop in a few days. I will let him know so he can post pics up for you and Andy

And the name of the car is "Da Cowboy"  



REST in PEICE *POP'S* we miss you homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Dec 15 2009, 10:18 PM~15994120-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the best place to get an adex?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy below ya
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Dec 15 2009, 11:35 PM~15995066
> *i think oj does with his sponsered adex he got for his pops memorial car
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wut up homies!


----------



## Mr Impala

these were the dumps andy made for my 62. He is making me some for my 64 now chrome super duties that will be stamped with 64 and probaly have my sons birthdate on them :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 15 2009, 09:18 PM~15994120
> *wheres the best place to get an adex?
> *


yes sir holla at me i can get both adex and adel2 the choice is yours


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

Adex :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15989247
> *Brent (MrImpala) had them on his 62.
> *



:0 oh really? dayum I never even saw that :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 17 2009, 04:24 AM~16007280
> *:0  oh really? dayum I never even saw that :uh:
> *



go out to your garage and look :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

i've got 3 brand new (never had fluid in them) adex dumps i'm lookin' to discard.

their in my set up now, but its not complete yet - would like to upgrade to some chrome/polished ones.

pics aren't great. i can send you close ups or whatever.  

pm me if interested.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

thats a nice setup!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2009, 02:57 AM~15995702
> *It has his POP'S birth and passing year on it. Andy will do it ,if you prefer...It is in the Royals L.V topic. The car is almost finished and fresh out the paint shop, so it will be back here at the shop in a few days. I will let him know so he can post pics up for you and Andy
> 
> And the name of the car is "Da Cowboy"
> REST in PEICE POP'S we miss you homie
> *


Thanks man, Ima look for it






> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 02:08 PM~15998481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were the dumps andy made for my 62. He is making me some for my 64 now chrome super duties that will be stamped with 64 and probaly have my sons birthdate on them  :biggrin:
> *


Yaaaa Thats sweet. I talked to Andy bout it, just gotta let him know when im ready. My Regal was my pappys, I wanna get his birth and passing dates


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Dec 22 2009, 11:44 AM~16056591
> *Thanks man,  Ima look for it
> Yaaaa Thats sweet.  I talked to Andy bout it, just gotta let him know when im ready.  My Regal was my pappys,  I wanna get his birth and passing dates
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

BACK 2 THE TOP 4 THE #1 DUMP IN THE TRUNK ADEX


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY EXTRA ADEX DECALS THEY WILL SALE?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr Impala

Andy just wanted to say thanks for all you have done for me and for the lowriding community. It's pretty rare these days you find someone that believes in what the build and are willing to stand behind it 100% Your compassion for lowriding and chevys is un matched and alot of us respect you on many levels and for many reasons. I am glad to call you a friend and hope you Liz and the gang had a great Xmas and a Blessed New Year! I have your 58 rims and im going to drop them off during the week!


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2009, 08:27 PM~16096215
> *Andy just wanted to say thanks for all you have done for me and for the lowriding community. It's pretty rare these days you find someone that believes in what the build and are willing to stand behind it 100% Your compassion for lowriding and chevys is un matched and alot of us respect you on many levels and for many reasons. I am glad to call you a friend and hope you Liz and the gang had a great Xmas and a Blessed New Year! I have your 58 rims and im going to drop them off during the week!
> *




X2... :yes:




Except For The Rims Part... :rofl:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2009, 08:27 PM~16096215
> *Andy just wanted to say thanks for all you have done for me and for the lowriding community. It's pretty rare these days you find someone that believes in what the build and are willing to stand behind it 100% Your compassion for lowriding and chevys is un matched and alot of us respect you on many levels and for many reasons. I am glad to call you a friend and hope you Liz and the gang had a great Xmas and a Blessed New Year! I have your 58 rims and im going to drop them off during the week!
> *


X2



ttt for the ONLY 100% American made square dump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Happy Holidays to you and yours Andy :biggrin: Oh ya how are my valves comming along? I know thell be perfect as always


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 26 2009, 07:27 PM~16096215
> *Andy just wanted to say thanks for all you have done for me and for the lowriding community. It's pretty rare these days you find someone that believes in what the build and are willing to stand behind it 100% Your compassion for lowriding and chevys is un matched and alot of us respect you on many levels and for many reasons. I am glad to call you a friend and hope you Liz and the gang had a great Xmas and a Blessed New Year! I have your 58 rims and im going to drop them off during the week!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 20 2009, 03:23 PM~16039408
> *i've got 3 brand new (never had fluid in them) adex dumps i'm lookin' to discard.
> 
> their in my set up now, but its not complete yet - would like to upgrade to some chrome/polished ones.
> 
> pics aren't great. i can send you close ups or whatever.
> 
> pm me if interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one?


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

ttt


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THANKS FOR GETTING THE VALVES DONE FOR ME!! THEY LOOK GREAT, AND IM SURE THEY WILL WORK THE SAME AS ALWAYS, THANKS AGAIN ANDY


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 07:26 PM~16282715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING THE VALVES DONE FOR ME!! THEY LOOK GREAT, AND IM SURE THEY WILL WORK THE SAME AS ALWAYS, THANKS AGAIN ANDY
> *


You are welcome, they will, and thank you Bob!
Andy


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 09:26 PM~16282715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING THE VALVES DONE FOR ME!! THEY LOOK GREAT, AND IM SURE THEY WILL WORK THE SAME AS ALWAYS, THANKS AGAIN ANDY
> *





BLING BLING! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> THANKS FOR GETTING THE VALVES DONE FOR ME!! THEY LOOK GREAT, AND IM SURE THEY WILL WORK THE SAME AS ALWAYS, THANKS AGAIN ANDY
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Jul 27 2009, 11:00 PM~14601330
> *whats up andy here we go again at another show with the perfect combo a single HI LOW piston and a ADEX dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Beautiful setup built by Chris Roark and installed in his 1958 Impala.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 06:26 PM~16282715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING THE VALVES DONE FOR ME!! THEY LOOK GREAT, AND IM SURE THEY WILL WORK THE SAME AS ALWAYS, THANKS AGAIN ANDY
> *


WOO HOO maybe I moved up a step in line now :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 19 2010, 06:27 PM~16343736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful setup built by Chris Roark and installed in his 1958 Impala.
> *


X 2


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP ANDY IT WAS GOOD TALKING 2 U 2DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

where can i get some adex decals from?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Reppin ADEX downunder in Australia. Thanks Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 20 2010, 06:06 AM~16349450
> *Reppin ADEX downunder in Australia. Thanks Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Look'n good Paul! :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 20 2010, 12:46 AM~16348649
> *where can i get some adex decals from?
> *


Get me your address and I will send you some.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jan 20 2010, 12:40 AM~16348613
> *WHATS UP ANDY IT WAS GOOD TALKING 2 U 2DAY  :thumbsup:
> *


Likewise Jeff.
Andy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

whats up Andy,long time no talk.Hope all is well........


----------



## NICE DREAMS

ttt for Adex


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 22 2010, 09:28 AM~16374757
> *whats up Andy,long time no talk.Hope all is well........
> *


Jaime everything is great thanks and I hope it is with you as well. Do you have any new projects in the works?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2010, 12:24 AM~16348508
> *WOO HOO maybe I moved up a step in line now  :biggrin:
> *


To the front! :biggrin: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

One of FREAK SHOWS Polished & Chrome Super Duty ADEX dumps.


----------



## NICE DREAMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 22 2010, 09:42 AM~16374866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of FREAK SHOWS Polished & Chrome Super Duty ADEX dumps.
> *


wow... now thats a dump!


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 22 2010, 08:37 AM~16374825
> *To the front! :biggrin:
> Andy
> *


thats where i wanted to be :biggrin:


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 06:26 PM~16282715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING THE VALVES DONE FOR ME!! THEY LOOK GREAT, AND IM SURE THEY WILL WORK THE SAME AS ALWAYS, THANKS AGAIN ANDY
> *


whats up andy i need my 4 chrome dumps to can i move up to the front of the line like my homie brent i love going to his house and seeing his clear edition ADEX on his shelf maybe one day i can get one or join that club


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 22 2010, 10:42 AM~16374866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of FREAK SHOWS Polished & Chrome Super Duty ADEX dumps.
> *


Those are sexy....Mad hours put into them. :wow: 

Looking good Andy


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin: 


































dug these out of the archives :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 24 2010, 10:22 AM~16393425
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dug these out of the archives  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> One of FREAK SHOWS Polished & Chrome Super Duty ADEX dumps.
> :0 :wow: :0 LOOKS GOOD I WILL TAKE 4 :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 22 2010, 11:42 AM~16374866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of FREAK SHOWS Polished & Chrome Super Duty ADEX dumps.
> *



:wow:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2010, 03:22 AM~16393425
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dug these out of the archives  :biggrin:
> *



   
What was this in?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 25 2010, 01:07 PM~16397513
> *
> What was this in?
> *


traditional lowriding magazine....
i think 1 st or 2 nd copy.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 23 2010, 03:37 AM~16374825
> *To the front! :biggrin:
> Andy
> *


hey Andy...hows things...
i didnt get that email from you.....
talk soon...
Jason...


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 25 2010, 06:16 PM~16401959
> *traditional lowriding magazine....
> i think 1 st or 2 nd copy.....
> *



Thanks J


----------



## KERRBSS

One of FREAK SHOWS Polished & Chrome Super Duty ADEX dumps.
:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

HOW IS IT GOING ANDY?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

SIX1RAG,Jan 25 2010, 11:28 AM








THAT LOOKS SICK!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

OTHERSIDE CC AUSTRALIA
this is our dancer built by more bounce......
you know what dumps are in here.......
the best.........

...
talk soon Andy...
Jay...


----------



## Dirty_South

i thought adex dumps were really old from back in tha day. or am i thinking of some other kind of dump?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Dirty_South_@Jan 28 2010, 04:54 AM~16437874
> *i thought adex dumps were really old from back in tha day. or am i thinking of some other kind of dump?
> *


dude just called andy really old. :biggrin: 

you're probably thinking of the adel dump.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Dirty_South_@Jan 28 2010, 06:54 AM~16437874
> *i thought adex dumps were really old from back in tha day. or am i thinking of some other kind of dump?
> *


the original Adel is from the 50's. (dont be confused with the new Adel dumps that are made in CHINA)




Adex is a reproduction with improvements over the original Adel.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 28 2010, 11:41 AM~16439195
> *dude just called andy really old.  :biggrin:
> 
> you're probably thinking of the adel dump.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


he is still young at heart tho. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## off_topic

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2010, 09:42 AM~16439202
> *the original Adel is from the 50's. (dont be confused with the new Adel dumps that are made in CHINA)
> Adex is a reproduction with improvements over the original Adel.
> *



hello everyone.. i had to join to ask. are these the black magic dumps your talking about? i really hope not because a was told there 100% made in america :angry: 
i think they are calling theres adel II i have pictures in my e mail if you need a picture


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Jan 28 2010, 10:46 AM~16439239
> *hello everyone.. i had to join to ask. are these the black magic dumps your talking about?  i really hope not because a was told there 100% made in america  :angry:
> i think they are calling theres adel II  i have pictures in my e mail if you need a picture
> *


I think the old ones were american, but they switched to Super Duty only, and those might be coming from a different source (ie china)

just guessing


----------



## off_topic

whoever i talked to told me about the super duty only. i just hope there usa made. i just cant afford 4 adex dumps but if this is the case then i guess my build just got put on hold untill i can.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Jan 28 2010, 11:52 AM~16439286
> *whoever i talked to told me about the super duty only. i just hope there  usa made. i just cant afford 4 adex dumps but if this is the case then i guess my build just got put on hold untill i can.
> *


all i really want to say is, buy Adex, you will not be let down.



the price isnt bad, if it takes an extra month or 2 to save for the best, then just save.


----------



## Dirty_South

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2010, 09:42 AM~16439202
> *the original Adel is from the 50's. (dont be confused with the new Adel dumps that are made in CHINA)
> Adex is a reproduction with improvements over the original Adel.
> *


adel. thats what i was thinking. thanks for the info. 

and sorry adex for getting confused


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 29 2010, 03:25 AM~16439614
> *all i really want to say is, buy Adex, you will not be let down.
> the price isnt bad, if it takes an extra month or 2 to save for the best, then just save.
> *


couldnt have said it any better...... :thumbsup: 

You get what you pay for


----------



## Westside Mint 76

I love my 2 polished Super Duty Adex. The only thing in my trunk that hasen't had ANY problems.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2010, 09:43 AM~16439208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he is still young at heart tho. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

good rappin' with ya yesterday...


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT for a really great guy and a BAD ASS dump!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2010, 10:49 AM~16439268
> *I think the old ones were american, but they switched to Super Duty only, and those might be coming from a different source (ie china)
> 
> just guessing
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2010, 11:25 AM~16439614
> *all i really want to say is, buy Adex, you will not be let down.
> the price isnt bad, if it takes an extra month or 2 to save for the best, then just save.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by off_topic+Jan 28 2010, 10:46 AM~16439239-->
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone.. i had to join to ask. are these the black magic dumps your talking about?  i really hope not because a was told there 100% made in america  :angry:
> i think they are calling theres adel II  i have pictures in my e mail if you need a picture
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't trip big homie, you'll be just fine. Made rite here in thee good ol' U-S of A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 10:49 AM~16439268
> *I think the old ones were american, but they switched to Super Duty only, and those might be coming from a different source (ie china)
> 
> just guessing
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the screws :biggrin: never know where they come from these days
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el chamuco_@Jan 29 2010, 03:48 PM~16453117
> *:0  :0
> *


:0 , Mr Italian 

And _*To The Top*_ for Andy, good peeps and great product, Thanks Andy for hookin The Juice up with that dump :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2010, 12:25 PM~16439614
> *all i really want to say is, buy Adex, you will not be let down.
> the price isnt bad, if it takes an extra month or 2 to save for the best, then just save.
> *


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjLqF2OU9ck...player_embedded
 this is adex working;;;big al said it


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Prez of the I

Hell of a dump.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 2 2010, 10:37 PM~16494169
> *Hell of a dump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC

mine worked great cant wait to put one in the new car.View My Video


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 5 2010, 07:34 PM~16526428
> *mine worked great cant wait to put one in the new car.View My Video
> *


DAM THAT CAR FUCKN WORKS! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

WORKS GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prewar_gm_access

Andy You sold my friend Robert 4 Hydo-Aire # 8s a wile back. Just wondering if you mite want to let go of a few more? PM me if so. Later


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by prewar_gm_access_@Feb 13 2010, 01:09 AM~16599640
> *Andy You sold my friend Robert 4 Hydo-Aire # 8s a WHILE back.  Just wondering if you MIGHT want to let go of a few more?  PM me if so.  Later
> *



Whats up Andy, hope all is well.


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 30 2010, 09:16 AM~16459757
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjLqF2OU9ck...player_embedded
> this  is  adex  working;;;big  al  said  it
> *


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

:biggrin: Just want to say thank you Andy, I received my package today.


----------



## 1229

THANKS FOR THE GIFT. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

Talked to Andy today said he hasn't had time to check in on here lately but im sure he will soon. Also told me hes making me some custom adex's. I guess hes going to find a way to make me keep a car lol. Can't wait to see em :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 17 2010, 12:51 AM~16637011
> *Talked to Andy today said he hasn't had time to check in on here lately but im sure he will soon. Also told me hes making me some custom adex's. I guess hes going to find a way to make me keep a car lol. Can't wait to see em  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP ANDY MIKE SAID HES WAITTING ON THEM 4 DUMPS I WILL GIVE U A CALL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAT UP ANDY?? THIS IS HAPPY FROM SPIRIT/FRANKS IN PHX we spoke last week. I was hoping you could send a pm w/ your logo. THANK YOU


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS 4 THE CALL ANDY IT WAS GOOD TALKING 2 U I WILL TELL MIKE NO WORRIES ON THEM 4 ADEX DUMPS  :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## monte187ls

WOULD LIKE 2 KNOW HOW 2 WIRE 1 OF THESE I HAVE 1 BUT DNT KNOW HOW 2 WIRE IT COULD USE SUM HELP PLEASE.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## 187_Regal

doing work.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## MR.LAC

:wave: Andy, hope all is good....

-Chapo


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP ANDY???? BIG AL


----------



## Jolleyrancher

:wave: :wave: wut up andy


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Feb 17 2010, 10:56 PM~16645879
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup dood ?


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## RidinLowBC

do you know where can I get 2 adex & for how much


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Mar 2 2010, 11:01 PM~16778836
> *sup dood ?
> *


*wuz up bro.. hows shit ... you got ride bangin the bumper hard??*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

I got the single pump single dump hopping assembly kit with a reg adex from cce, could someone show me a pic of theirs. .... I'm having trouble trying to plum it. I think I got shorted some fittings. ..


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Imma adex newbie as far as wiring too!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## lowriter

First adex dump in my collection, need a little help locating a solenoid, its a regular 23500-22
pm me! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 5 2010, 11:02 PM~16529054
> *WORKS GREAT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 BUILT RIGHT TWO WHAT UP JERRY :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 07:17 PM~16421543
> *SIX1RAG,Jan 25 2010, 11:28 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT LOOKS SICK!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2008, 05:25 PM~10236794
> *Hey Andy,
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted yet...REPAIR VIDEO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :thumbsup:


----------



## TCaddy

I wanna get an adex dump.. iv heard nothing but good stuff about these..


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Mar 17 2010, 08:16 PM~16921950
> *I wanna get an adex dump.. iv heard nothing but good stuff about these..
> *



ITS BECAUSE THERE THE BEST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

ADEX IS THE BEST DUMP OUT THERE!


----------



## DIPN714

DA ELCO PUTTING IN WORK;;WITH DA ADEX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKswqd8AZX4...player_embedded


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 18 2010, 12:33 PM~16928063
> *DA ELCO PUTTING IN WORK;;WITH DA ADEX
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKswqd8AZX4...player_embedded
> *


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## THE ONE

I heard from area 51 their some special projects in the works hno: :scrutinize:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

this is a perfect example that ADEX is the best dump out there, all 3 of us using ADEX


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21




----------



## 1229

here a 1960 Impala Andy was working on around 15 years ago. Was going to use 4 NY Airbrake pumps on it.



the roll cage is to reinforce the frame, its lightweight but still super strong. A lot of time went into the cage and fabrication.


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 29 2010, 11:37 PM~16458038
> *And To The Top for Andy, good peeps and great product, Thanks Andy for hookin The Juice up with that dump :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 29 2010, 05:36 PM~17036075
> *here a 1960 Impala Andy was working on around 15 years ago. Was going to use 4 NY Airbrake pumps on it.
> the roll cage is to reinforce the frame, its lightweight but still super strong. A lot of time went into the cage and fabrication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That some nice work. alot of money in Chromoly tube ,tooo

Did it ever get finished??? was it a dancer


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn




----------



## FirstClass383

I need a top wiring plug for the adex how can I get one


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17036075
> *here a 1960 Impala Andy was working on around 15 years ago. Was going to use 4 NY Airbrake pumps on it.
> the roll cage is to reinforce the frame, its lightweight but still super strong. A lot of time went into the cage and fabrication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and its for sale.............   
if anyone interested contact andy, his mate has it....


----------



## DIPN714

ANDY BIG AL HIT ME UP ON DA CELL


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Apr 6 2010, 04:28 AM~17110055
> *I need a top wiring plug for the adex  how can I get one
> *


Call up Andy, he'll hook ya up!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

>


----------



## Jose 420

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17106590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good vid  

good talkin to ya Andy


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ANDY HERES PICS OF MY HOMIE TRINOS 58 IMPALA


----------



## PEPSI_559

I need an Adex real bad azap I can't zeem 2 find 1 n I hear ol'boy aint maken none any more zo if any1 haz 1 new or uzed complete with plug pleaze let me know azap thankz


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 20 2010, 01:58 PM~17242811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANDY HERES PICS OF MY HOMIE TRINOS 58 IMPALA
> *


----------



## PEPSI_559

Problem zolved zpoke wit Adex Andy will b headed 2 LA 1zt thang n da morning 2 KOOLAID'Z 2 pick up my new Adex which he will have dem in ztock thankz Andy. :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:cheesy:


----------



## azmurh

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## MUFASA

BUMP FOR MY SPONSOR, THANKS ANDY :thumbsup: 
HERES SOME PICS FOR YOU..................


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2010, 10:42 AM~17409405
> *BUMP FOR MY SPONSOR, THANKS ANDY :thumbsup:
> HERES SOME PICS FOR YOU..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE......


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@May 6 2010, 10:48 AM~17409446
> *:thumbsup: NICE......
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## cobrakarate

that car is so dang tight!!!!

thats what a hopper should look like 

cobra


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2010, 10:42 AM~17409405
> *BUMP FOR MY SPONSOR, THANKS ANDY :thumbsup:
> HERES SOME PICS FOR YOU..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man your getting up! how many inches are you doing there?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate+May 6 2010, 04:08 PM~17411942-->
> 
> 
> 
> that car is so dang tight!!!!
> 
> thats what a hopper should look like
> 
> cobra
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS COBRA, CARS ALL FLAKED OUT TO BUT U CANT SEE IT IN THOSE PICS......OH, AND IM NO HOPPER, IM LAY N PLAY :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Cadillac Heaven_@May 6 2010, 06:05 PM~17412848
> *man your getting up! how many inches are you doing there?
> *


:dunno: 40 or so :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2010, 01:42 PM~17409405
> *BUMP FOR MY SPONSOR, THANKS ANDY :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWESOME PIC!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@May 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17414493
> *AWESOME PIC!!!
> *


Thanx


----------



## MUFASA

Met up with Irene, thanks for getting me that part so quick Andy


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 6 2010, 04:17 AM~17106590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for sharing this video. I need two of these rebuild kits. Where can I get them?


----------



## MUFASA

TTT


----------



## ss62vert

bump for Adex


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@May 12 2010, 04:30 PM~17462384
> *bump for Adex
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

Adex dumps and checks.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 16 2010, 06:45 AM~17499187
> *Adex dumps and checks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice......


----------



## langeberg

Andy, please check your pm.


----------



## MUFASA

T


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

U DONT THINK THESE DUMPS WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE TILL U ACTUALLY HAVE A PUMP WITH ONE OF THEM ON THERE!!!! ADEX DUMPS ARE THE SHIT!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hola Andy..... :wave: Gracias for everything  *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## MUFASA

T T T


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ANDY ITS TOMMY FROM FRESNO GIVE ME A CALL BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DIPN714

ADEX EQUIPT


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 21 2010, 05:59 PM~17565647
> *ADEX POWERED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 21 2010, 05:59 PM~17565647
> *ADEX POWERED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U MEAN ADEX EQUIPT. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 22 2010, 12:13 AM~17568615
> *U MEAN ADEX EQUIPT. :biggrin:
> *


MADE CORRECTION ;;SHOW U RIGHT


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Hey Andy......


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IT WAS WONDERFUL TALKING TO YOU THE OTHER DAY ANDY , GREAT ADVICE THANKS

AS FOR THE DUMPS THANKS FOR TAKING CARE OF ME ADEX ALWAYS HAS BEEN THE BEST DUMP AROUND PERIOD


----------



## lowlow24

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 1 2010, 10:10 PM~17670163
> *IT WAS WONDERFUL TALKING TO YOU THE OTHER DAY ANDY , GREAT ADVICE THANKS
> 
> AS FOR THE DUMPS THANKS FOR TAKING CARE OF ME  ADEX ALWAYS HAS BEEN THE BEST DUMP AROUND PERIOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good JD, can't wait to see it in person!! Can't go wrong with ADEX!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> IT WAS WONDERFUL TALKING TO YOU THE OTHER DAY ANDY , GREAT ADVICE THANKS
> 
> AS FOR THE DUMPS THANKS FOR TAKING CARE OF ME ADEX ALWAYS HAS BEEN THE BEST DUMP AROUND PERIOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kurupt64

yo andy thanx 4 all the help got the solenoids mounted and they look badass i repolished all the blocks before i assembled them too. when i picked them up it felt like christmas. cant wait to gettem back in da 64. soon as i do i will post pics. happy fathers day to all u out there stay low homies.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Mar 16 2008, 10:31 PM~10184950
> *Thank you.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Had some good late night fun with this one.... thanx andy for letting me help you and clean up the hydros during install...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 22 2010, 09:37 AM~16374825
> *To the front! :biggrin:
> Andy
> *




damn must be a LONG LINE :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Anyone selling a adex lmk on price shipped to duluth Minnesota 55806 thanks


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 15 2010, 02:45 PM~17499187
> *Adex dumps and checks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How would I go about getting adex checks?

The eBay link you posted was helpfull but me an eBay do not mix.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 8 2010, 10:42 PM~17997359
> *How would I go about getting adex checks?
> 
> The eBay link you posted was helpfull but me an eBay do not mix.
> *


PM sent


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

AGAIN THANKS ANDY


----------



## themadmexican

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## 1sikMC

Adex winner at the portland show.


----------



## ANTDOGG

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 2 2010, 05:37 AM~18205110
> *Adex winner at the portland show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BACK TIRES LOOK LIKE THERE OFF THE GROUND


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 2 2010, 11:37 PM~18205110
> *Adex winner at the portland show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Aug 2 2010, 11:10 AM~18206813
> *BACK TIRES LOOK LIKE THERE OFF THE GROUND
> *


they are :0 he was dancing


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
adex # 1 ...

how you goin Andy ? ill call you next week about those og adexs..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*thanks Andy *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

adex # 1...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hoppers602

Hey Andy. Jeff from Casa Grande AZ asked me to post these for him


----------



## DIPN714

ADEX WORKING


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 19 2010, 11:40 AM~18353208
> *thanks Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 1229

TTT for the homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559

andy call me bro ~tommy~


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## DIPN714

ADEX  WORKING</span></span>
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/SDHOP.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Bad-Influnce

This may seam like a Dumb ? but how do i wire up a ADEX Dump I have the plug can some one help me????


----------



## DIPN714

ADEX  WORKING</span></span>
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/SDHOP.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Nov 5 2010, 07:51 AM~18993015
> *This may seam like a Dumb ? but how do i wire up a ADEX Dump I have the plug can some one help me????
> *



The RED lead is POSITIVE (+) HOT which is the B male connector pin, and the GREEN lead is NEGATIVE (-) GROUND which is the A male connector pin. Feel free to call me if you have any other questions.
Andy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 5 2010, 11:25 AM~18993279
> *The RED lead is POSITIVE (+) HOT which is the B male connector pin, and the GREEN lead is NEGATIVE (-) GROUND which is the A male connector pin. Feel free to call me if you have any other questions.
> Andy
> *


Whats up brother? :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2010, 08:07 AM~18993121
> *[/color]
> *





BIG AL :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 5 2010, 08:26 AM~18993288
> *Whats up brother? :biggrin:
> *



Everything. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 5 2010, 08:28 AM~18993316
> *Everything. :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

My friend Tony Anderson's killer 1964 Monza. Tony has been lowriding for a lot of years and did all of the work on this beautiful Monza himself including machining the tank, blocks, and end caps for his set-up.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 5 2010, 08:32 AM~18993356
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Nov 2 2010, 05:00 PM~18969908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 27 2010, 03:11 PM~18422518
> *ADEX  WORKING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 27 2010, 10:46 AM~18420639
> *Hey Andy. Jeff from Casa Grande AZ asked me to post these for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

WHATS UP ANDY IM READY WHEN U ARE LET ME KNOW WHEN U R GOING 2 HAVE THOSE 4 DONE 4 ME GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## G-TIMES 559

GIVE ME A CALL ANDY IF U DNT HAVE MY NUMBER (WHICH IM SURE U DO) LOL PM ME
TOMMY
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

whats up andy im ready when you are :biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Nov 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18999014
> *GIVE ME A CALL ANDY IF U DNT HAVE MY NUMBER (WHICH IM SURE U DO) LOL PM ME
> TOMMY
> :biggrin:
> *



Tommy I called the # you gave me and left you a message earlier today.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 5 2010, 10:53 PM~18999090
> *whats up andy im ready when you are  :biggrin:
> *


I'll bet you are. Engine looks great!
Andy


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

TTT!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 5 2010, 09:53 PM~18999092
> *Tommy I called the # you gave me and left you a message earlier today.
> Andy
> *


just got ur message today i will call u when i get a chance to see whats up with my dump


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 6 2010, 03:16 AM~18997592
> *My friend Tony Anderson's killer 1964 Monza. Tony has been lowriding for a lot of years and did all of the work on this beautiful Monza himself including machining the tank, blocks, and end caps for his set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Anymore pics of his blocks?


----------



## inkera

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 5 2010, 08:16 PM~18997592
> *My friend Tony Anderson's killer 1964 Monza. Tony has been lowriding for a lot of years and did all of the work on this beautiful Monza himself including machining the tank, blocks, and end caps for his set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful ride


----------



## daoriginator64

my setup 1950 chevy deluxe nyc bronx bomber


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El machete 62

:thumbsup:


----------



## firme64impala

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

WHATS GOING ON ANDY?? CALLED YOU TUES, GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU GET A MINUTE!!


----------



## rightwire

I cant wait to get my super duty dumps that's all i need :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

:cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## 1229




----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 10 2010, 12:45 PM~17442623
> *Thanks for sharing this video. I need two of these rebuild kits. Where can I get them?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## rag61

hey andy hows everything going buddy?


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 09:38 PM~19185489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559

I CANT BELEIVE THIS TOPIC HASNT HIT 100 PAGES YET!!! :uh: :0


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT

uffin:


----------



## 1229

Whats up Andy. :cheesy:


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## 214monte

:biggrin:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2010, 07:26 AM~19282149
> *Whats up Andy. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## BIG STUART~GT

:nicoderm:


----------



## HATE ME

I USE ADEX, IT WORKS BEST FOR ME,,, HANDS DOWN,, 




PAGE 100


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Dec 12 2010, 04:05 PM~19309052
> *I USE ADEX,  IT WORKS BEST FOR ME,,, HANDS DOWN,,
> PAGE 100
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Nov 5 2010, 07:16 PM~18997592
> *My friend Tony Anderson's killer 1964 Monza. Tony has been lowriding for a lot of years and did all of the work on this beautiful Monza himself including machining the tank, blocks, and end caps for his set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT.


----------



## 1229

ttmft


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## DIPN714

YES SIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR;;;ADEX;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## bigcadi

THANKS ANDY JUST PICKED IT UP FROM FED EX .... MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME..


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Dec 21 2010, 05:07 PM~19387297
> *THANKS ANDY JUST PICKED IT UP FROM FED EX .... MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie congrats... i need a pair of those BAD


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MERRY X MAS HOMIE


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 21 2010, 05:10 PM~19387319
> *damn homie congrats... i need a pair of those BAD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theebizz

How do you know if its a real adex?and where and how much are the plugs?


----------



## Volv_lo

ADEX is the BEST COMPANY IN THE WORLD!!!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Dec 22 2010, 03:25 PM~19394813
> *ADEX is the BEST COMPANY IN THE WORLD!!!!
> *


x 1,000,0000,000


----------



## Team CCE

Dukes Car Show by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr
Thanks again Andy for building a quality product. It has helped us achive many wins, over 100" single pump. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

WORKS GREAT ON STREET/SHOW CARS AS WELL..... :biggrin: 



















THANKS AGAIN ANDY I WILL BE TALKIN TO YOU SOON


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> THANKS ANDY JUST PICKED IT UP FROM FED EX .... MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT !!!


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Mr Impala

Hey andy thanks for the xmas gift today it was good seeing you and the family, I wish you the best for the holidays and a prosperous new year! Tell Liz I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## no joke

Merry Christmas andy i hope you and your family have a nice a safe holiday, dont forget all see you 2-15-11


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

andy need another real large sticker to rep u for new years;BIG AL


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Need help wit my Adex. It's hooked up to a single pump ...fuerte from CCE.  Running eight batteries to da nose wit Kool-Aid coils. Number 8 hoses all the way around. Problem is the dump doesn't feel ..perform right. Thinking maybe I need a slow down valve? ..... I've also relieved the pressure from the dump itself (button on bottom of Adex ) any help is appreciated ...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Dec 28 2010, 01:15 PM~19440661
> *Need help wit my Adex.  It's hooked up to a single pump ...fuerte from CCE.  Running eight batteries to da nose wit Kool-Aid coils.  Number 8 hoses all the way around.  Problem is the dump doesn't feel ..perform right.  Thinking maybe I need a slow down valve? .....    I've also relieved the pressure from the dump itself (button on bottom of Adex )  any help is appreciated ...
> *


Give me a call at the # I sent you and I'll help you out.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 28 2010, 09:27 AM~19439058
> *andy need another real large sticker to rep u for new years;BIG AL
> *


Will do BIG AL!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by no joke_@Dec 24 2010, 07:19 PM~19414577
> *Merry Christmas andy i hope you and your family have a nice a safe holiday, dont forget all see you 2-15-11
> *


Thanks Ary and the best to you & yours! Maybe sooner.
Andy


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*Sup Andy,hope all is well with you and your family.Call me so we can bs abouts Chevy 6's :biggrin: *


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2010, 06:06 PM~19414131
> *Hey andy thanks for the xmas gift today it was good seeing you and the family, I wish you the best for the  holidays and a prosperous new year! Tell Liz I hope she gets better soon!
> *


Brent, thank you for the hookup. All the best to you & your family for the holidays.
Andy


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR ANDY, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE ALL WELL...
I WILL CALL YOU IN 2 WEEKS....
Jay....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE

SORRY I MISSED YOU TODAY ANDY, ILL CALL YOU TOMORROW!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 28 2010, 03:13 PM~19441519
> *Give me a call at the # I sent you and I'll help you out.
> Andy
> *


I will wen I get a chance ....got my car out of town right ....thanks Andy


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 28 2010, 03:15 PM~19441534
> *Will do BIG AL!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## no joke

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 28 2010, 02:18 PM~19441553
> *Thanks Ary and the best to you & yours! Maybe sooner.
> Andy
> *


Andy please dont forget, a month from today due 2-15-11


----------



## Hydrohype

this is the trunk of my cadi.. its dirty. the car has not been registered in two years
my music sounds like garbage.. and i am too broke and too busy to do anything about
it.. but I am keeping my car.. and absolutely keepin my adex! 



































[
glass house is a little dirty too..but she is back on the road..and sporting 
her Adex to the nose.








.


----------



## Hoppn62

i got that candle on the adex and it does not overlock any more


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## JUIC'D64

andy can you pm i got a adex it was working fine then it got stuck open, im not sure whats wrong? every time i lift the front it comes back down.


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## rightwire




----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2011, 12:13 PM~19980441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick homie love that 59 rag :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

sent you a pm


----------



## Hoppn62

TTT


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## SPOOK82

Looking for a adex. Can any one help me out


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS ANY READY 4 THE OTHER 6 DUMPS


----------



## Soultrain

hey Andy i jus got a Adex Super Duty for my single pump Blackmagic pump to the front with a single #8 hose to a y-block and 2 #6s well anyway everytime i lock up the front it wont go down right away i have to hit the switch down a few times before it goes down


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Apr 20 2011, 10:13 AM~20380898
> *hey Andy i jus got a Adex Super Duty for my single pump Blackmagic pump to the front with a single #8 hose to a y-block and 2 #6s well anyway everytime i lock up the front it wont go down right away i have to hit the switch down a few times before it goes down
> *



Soultrain don't worry just give me a call at the # I sent you and I'll take care of it.
Andy


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave:


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Apr 20 2011, 10:37 AM~20381045
> *Soultrain don't worry just give me a call at the # I sent you and I'll take care of it.
> Andy
> *


thanks for getting back to me so fast and helping me with my Adex


----------



## tone from 509

TTT


----------



## 1229

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ray-vw




----------



## ray-vw




----------



## 1229

TTT


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## mattd

:wave:


----------



## LOWASME

How to do I wire a ADEX Dump??


----------



## abraham62

Andy i need to purchase a repair kit for a ADEX? Can you send me a price?


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## BackBumper559

ANDY HOW U DOING BROTHER


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ANDY KAN I SEND U MY SUPER DUTY & U REPLACE THE CANDLE??


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

does adex make pumps and cylinders too?


----------



## MUFASA

ADEX EQUIPPED


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## MUFASA

T T T


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## SPOOK82

JUST GOT MY NEW ADEX ON SUNDAY ROLLIN HAD DROPPED IT OFF TO ME THANKS ANDY
















JUST NEED TO ORDER A PLUG


----------



## MUFASA

*t t t*


----------



## Los 210




----------



## SPOOK82

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82

JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH ANDY REAL COOL HOMIE 
EXPLAINED EVERYTHING ABOUT MY DUMP TO ME AND ANSWERED ALL MY QUESTIONS IN THE SAME ORDER I ASKED THE QUESTIONS:thumbsup::thumbsup:
THANKS ANDY FOR TAKING THE TIME AND CALLING AND POINTING ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION AND HELPING ME OUT 
NOW THAT'S GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

ttt


----------



## SPOOK82

BUMP


----------



## CovetedStyle

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Very simple very clean!


----------



## Bad-Influnce

Hey my Adex keeps pressure locken why is that can some help?.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Bad-Influnce said:


> Hey my Adex keeps pressure locken why is that can some help?.


Don't worry just call me at the phone # I sent you and I'll help you out.
Andy


----------



## dougy83

:thumbsup: I've had my adex bout 5 or 6 yrs now never once gave me a problem and is still working great


----------



## Bad-Influnce

I talked to stacklife and he told what was wrong I had the dump on upside down first adex Rookie mistake.Thank u once again to stacklife and Andy for wanting to help me.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: THANKS ANDY :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:THANKS ANDY I GOT ALL 8 DUMPS NOW WILL POST PICS AFTER THERE DONE


----------



## MUFASA

IMMA HAVE TO BUMP THIS TOPIC FOR MY FRIEND ANDY.


THANK YOU ANDY FOR SPONSORING ME ON MY 2ND SUPER DUTY ADEX DUMP! YOU ARE THE MAN, I REALLY APPRECIATE IT :h5:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT FOR ANDY*


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## 1229

MUFASA said:


> IMMA HAVE TO BUMP THIS TOPIC FOR MY FRIEND ANDY.


 :h5:


----------



## MUFASA

TATTOO-76 said:


> :h5:


x2.....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I want a sponsored Adex too.


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: THANKS ANDY


----------



## hcat54

I need one! pm prices please. thx


----------



## Soultrain

hey Andy i jus sent you a pm


----------



## NIMSTER64

how much are super duty adex going for?


----------



## 1229

FTW!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

I got a brand new super duty for sale 600 shiped never been installed.


----------



## Bad-Influnce

Im tryn a adex for the first time is there any tips on how to hop with it I get teo licks n then I bottom out im going from a blow proof to an adex I was told u have to learn all over again.


----------



## JasonJ

TATTOO-76 said:


> FTW!!!


Eeeny meeeny miney moe, which of these are goin in the six-foe?


----------



## DIPN714

TATTOO-76 said:


> FTW!!!










;;adex;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

*THANKS ANDY HERE SOME PICS*


----------



## DIPN714

adex equiped


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

adex equiped


----------



## hcat54

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


:run::boink::fool2::worship:


----------



## Gold86

Got my parts in today! 

Thanks, Andy!

Adex #1


----------



## locorider




----------



## really?

TATTOO-76 said:


> FTW!!!


Adex 4 lifeuffin:


----------



## daoriginator64

my setup! thanks for the help andy! hit me up please im having a problem with the last adex i purchased seems to be unresponsive. i tried everything. call me asap thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

daoriginator64 said:


> my setup! thanks for the help andy! hit me up please im having a problem with the last adex i purchased seems to be unresponsive. i tried everything. call me asap thanks


Luv the way the set-up came out...Looks killa


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Hey quick question on a component for the Adex ... is the small check value that's right by the Adex necessary? Is it needed? Can i hop without it?


----------



## daoriginator64

daoriginator64 said:


> my setup! thanks for the help andy! hit me up please im having a problem with the last adex i purchased seems to be unresponsive. i tried everything. call me asap thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> thank you! bm is the shit!


----------



## DIPN714

adex


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice windshield. 
Hey Andy thanks bro can't wait to get it.


----------



## LOWASME

daoriginator64 said:


> daoriginator64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my setup! thanks for the help andy! hit me up please im having a problem with the last adex i purchased seems to be unresponsive. i tried everything. call me asap thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> thank you! bm is the shit!
> 
> 
> 
> That's really Nice! It came out great.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I painted my buddy's 49 4-door with a candy red top with sliver/black bottom. He have some 17 Gold stamp Daytons on it that he got from me and looked killer on it,but took them off. He was 14's or 13's on it. I trying to talk him into letting my juiced it for him. Just a 1 pump set-up is all he wants for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## kingcutty

anyone know the part number for the adex dump???? or were they make them at???


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Contact Andy. Or call the hydro places they should have some part in stock


----------



## 1229

kingcutty said:


> anyone know the part number for the adex dump???? or were they make them at???


the standard Adex part number is 23500-22. they are 100% made in the USA. (the only reproduction square dump that is 100% American made)


for parts you need to contact an Adex dealer or Andy 626-798-2156 LEAVE A MESSAGE.


----------



## DIPN714

ADEX


----------



## fidecaddy

Got a adex stuck open need it fixed


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Call me at the # I sent you.
Andy




fidecaddy said:


> Got a adex stuck open need it fixed


----------



## fidecaddy

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Call me at the # I sent you.Andy


 Thanks I got it will call u today


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## SPOOK82

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE ANDIE REAL KOO KAT 

BEST BUMPS OUT


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big al


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup big al


just doing what it do with a adex


----------



## daoriginator64

hey andy thanks for the help this past weekend talk to you soon! 









To the top!


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for andy one of the coolest homies out .. talk to you soon man


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERES THOSE OTHER DUMPS ANDY :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

god DAMN those dumps loook GOOOOOD

andy, hope to hear back from you soon ... havent had time to call but i left you a message


----------



## Hannibal Lector

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES THOSE OTHER DUMPS ANDY :thumbsup:


 Who did the engraving


----------



## daoriginator64

wow those dumps look crazy beautiful engraving work! sup andy! call me asap bro!


----------



## prewar_gm_access

What up Andy, Thanks for your help. Can't wait to meet with you this weekend. I'll send you my wish list.


----------



## MUFASA

TTT


----------



## low4ever

My builder just showed me my 4 chrome beauties. Thanks Jason and Andy!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

BUMP


----------



## singlepump64

got to have an ADEX


----------



## prewar_gm_access

singlepump64 said:


> got to have an ADEX


X 100 X 100 :thumbsup:

Adex #1 dump out there. Everyone that knows Andy personally knows he didn't do this for the money. He did it for the love of lowriding. You tool up and build a dump using nothing but the best material and finest craftsmanship all the way down to Military specs. Then the cost of the best candle on the market. Do your math and you'll see, not cheep to do. He's been doing lowriders all the way back to when they first started, the Aircraft days. We were talking the other day and remembered when people use to throw away Adels when the didn't click any more. Thanks Andy for all your help. We'll talk soon.


----------



## 1229

prewar_gm_access said:


> X 100 X 100 :thumbsup:
> 
> Adex #1 dump out there. Everyone that knows Andy personally knows he didn't do this for the money. He did it for the love of lowriding. You tool up and build a dump using nothing but the best material and finest craftsmanship all the way down to Military specs. Then the cost of the best candle on the market. Do your math and you'll see, not cheep to do. He's been doing lowriders all the way back to when they first started, the Aircraft days. We were talking the other day and remembered when people use to throw away Adels when the didn't click any more. Thanks Andy for all your help. We'll talk soon.


Well said George.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

ttt


----------



## daoriginator64

my setup im working on sup andy,


----------



## no joke

there you go andy, sponsored by ADEX only the BEST 2010-2011 single pump champ


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice pic. Truck did great this weekend. I was on the other side of this truck snappin a few pics.


----------



## no joke

thanks homie, if u dont mind pm me some pics of my truck if u have some, or i could send u email i would really appreciate that


----------



## Hannibal Lector

No prob homie I will have to upload from my camera.


----------



## ULTRAMAN

:thumbsup:


daoriginator64 said:


> my setup im working on sup andy,


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 1# ADEX :thumbsup: ANDY IS GOOD PEOPLE NICE GUY:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

HERE U GO ANDY HERES A PIC OF THE 73 THATS SOON 2 HAVE 4 ADEX DUMPS 1# :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

adex




big al said it


----------



## HATE ME




----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

I LIKE THESE PICTURES GOOD TALKING WITH U ANDY :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

*T.T.T.*


----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## NYC68droptop

need 2 more


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## kilos2

LOVE ADEX:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

I just saw the 76 on ebay, that car is a time capsule!!! :worship:


----------



## 1229

JasonJ said:


> I just saw the 76 on ebay, that car is a time capsule!!! :worship:


Andy has an Adex powered time machine. Hes goes back into time to buy badass cars.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Here ya go Andy, My grooms cake


----------



## Jack Bauer

Gorilla Bob said:


> Here ya go Andy, My grooms cake


That's pretty tight Bob. Real nice cake dude.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

​hollywood bob setup using an adex never been serviced in over 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE




----------



## 1229

Merry Christmas Andy


----------



## King of the Burbz

Gorilla Bob said:


> Here ya go Andy, My grooms cake


lol


:rofl:


----------



## Hoppn62

Gorilla Bob said:


> Here ya go Andy, My grooms cake


thats bad ass


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

TATTOO-76 said:


> Merry Christmas Andy


Thank you Jason and all the best to you & yours!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Gorilla Bob said:


> Here ya go Andy, My grooms cake


Hey Bob that literally "takes the cake" & I wish I could have had a piece!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERE U GO ANDY HERES A PIC OF THE 73 THATS SOON 2 HAVE 4 ADEX DUMPS 1# :thumbsup:



Hey Jeff that's a beautiful 73!!! 
Andy


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

sup andy good chatting w you yesterday heres a pic of my car im working on


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## kikou-no

what up andy i need candle for heavy duty adex bottomsup hydraulics please send the order


----------



## 13OZKAR

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> ​hollywood bob setup using an adex never been serviced in over 10 years!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 411042


Ya that is the same setup from 10 years ago, except the motors and bearing caps. But what the hell you hop the shit outta that thing ....gotta put motors on some time or another.:biggrin: .......There ya go guys ....10 years and that ADEX has never been off the setup BEST VALVE ON THE MARKET:thumbsup: Thanks Andy


----------



## Jack Bauer

Hoppn62 said:


>


WTF?


----------



## Jack Tripper

Gorilla Bob said:


> Here ya go Andy, My grooms cake



That's a fugazzi


----------



## El Callejero

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERE U GO ANDY HERES A PIC OF THE 73 THATS SOON 2 HAVE 4 ADEX DUMPS 1# :thumbsup:


That's a beautiful 73 !!! Can't wait to get mine on the streets  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Soultrain

Hey Andy i jusy wanted to thanks you for always getting back at me and helping me out when i have ?s the Adex Super that i have works great the best dump ive ever used


----------



## 13OZKAR

:wave:ANDY!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 426226
> :wave:ANDY!












Hey Oscar! With the original owner.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Soultrain said:


> Hey Andy i jusy wanted to thanks you for always getting back at me and helping me out when i have ?s the Adex Super that i have works great the best dump ive ever used


No problem feel free to call anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya that is the same setup from 10 years ago, except the motors and bearing caps. But what the hell you hop the shit outta that thing ....gotta put motors on some time or another.:biggrin: .......There ya go guys ....10 years and that ADEX has never been off the setup BEST VALVE ON THE MARKET:thumbsup: Thanks Andy


Hey Bob how are ya?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

83lac-va-beach said:


> sup andy good chatting w you yesterday heres a pic of my car im working on
> View attachment 420398


Very Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Oscar! With the original owner.


 THANKS ANDY FOR THE PICTURE... ITS COOL TO ACTUALLY SEE THE ORIGINAL OWNER... AND NOT JUST ON PAPER!!! NOW ITS REALLY GONNA BE HARD FOR ME TO LET IT GO SOME DAY!!!


----------



## kikou-no

IS ONLY ONE WAY ADEX.BOTTOMSUP HYDRAULICS ONLY USE ADEX


----------



## MUFASA

*T.T.T*


----------



## kikou-no

BOTTOMSUP AT LOW RIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## 13OZKAR

ADEX TTT


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL....ADEX;;ADEX;;;GIVE ME A CALL ANDY


----------



## El Callejero

T T T


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## THUGGNASTY

Just need the final touch(ADEX)!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

THUGGNASTY said:


> Just need the final touch(ADEX)!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

KEEP THIS ON TOP FOR THE BEST DUMP VALVE OUT THERE !!!


----------



## DIPN714

THANK YOU ;;ANDY ADEX;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL....ADEX;;ADEX;;;GIVE ME A CALL ANDY


:drama:


----------



## kikou-no

Thanks Andy for the candle


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ANDY HERES THAT 58 IMPALA I WAS TELLING U ABOUT 4 SELL


----------



## trunkgotknock

Cant wait to get my adex


----------



## flaked85

BEEN HOPPING ON MY ADEX FOR 6 YEARS NOW.NEVER HAD ONE PROBLEM.IF YOU AINT GOT ONE GET ONE.


----------



## 13OZKAR

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## inkera

Haveing some fun at the park..........Same Adex for approx.6 to 7 years


----------



## CREEPIN

Thanks Andy for your help. Such a very nice person to explain what we are working with. I appreciate your call back. Here is the set up we are working on. I will keep you in mind for my next set up.


----------



## DIPN714

flaco78 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

6ix5iveIMP said:


> ANDY HERES THAT 58 IMPALA I WAS TELLING U ABOUT 4 SELL
> 
> Hey Jeff that's a nice 58!!! I'll be calling you.
> Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

inkera said:


> View attachment 435764
> 
> Haveing some fun at the park..........Same Adex for approx.6 to 7 years


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup andy how it goin


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

THANKS ANDY TALK 2 U LATER :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

ANDY;;;;STICKER READY


----------



## Big nene 1

ADEX all the way


----------



## Big nene 1

Another ADEX


----------



## Big nene 1

Another Adex


----------



## Big nene 1

Super duty ADEX!


----------



## Big nene 1

Couldn't find a sticker, so I just went with silver leaf
There's no dump like an ADEX!


----------



## NINJA

inkera said:


> View attachment 435764
> 
> Haveing some fun at the park..........Same Adex for approx.6 to 7 years


Nice Pic lol


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## mmmkandy

hey andy tried callin a few times seeing how your making out with my superduty ?


----------



## mmmkandy




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

whats up andy i hope mine are ganna be done soon


----------



## MR.LAC

CREEPIN said:


> Thanks Andy for your help. Such a very nice person to explain what we are working with. I appreciate your call back. Here is the set up we are working on. I will keep you in mind for my next set up.


Looks like the set up the homie Mike Ishiki built a few years ago.....


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Andy,

Mike came through last night with a special delivery. 4 Adex will fit nicely in this beast's trunk. 







Thanks for such a great product, had one in my old Cadillac and never had a problem.


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the best product, best customer service, and best homie in the business .. 

thanks for all you do Andy .. ill call you again soon


----------



## Lowridingmike

THUGGNASTY said:


> Just need the final touch(ADEX)!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


OMG.


----------



## Hoppn62

Hoppn62 said:


>











working on cleaning it up


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ADEX 1#


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:ADEX


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

TOP


----------



## 73loukat

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:ADEX


 Simply beautiful ,nice pic ColdBlooded :nicoderm:


----------



## daoriginator64

How do i wire an adex without a plug? I see someguys with one wire is the ground already grounded inside or do i have do ground it?


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL....ADEX;;ADEX;;;GIVE ME A CALL ANDY


BUMPER CHECKEN;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

NEED STICKER


----------



## daoriginator64

thanks for the help!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

THANKS FOR THE RETURN CALL AND HELP ANDY...PROBLEM FIXED...THANKS AGAIN


----------



## STRICTLY JAY

Anybody got a ADEX for sale? I tried hitting Andy up with no response....


----------



## 1229

Thanks Again Andy.


----------



## daoriginator64

thanks for the help andy


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 1229

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop

looking for 2 new adexs to complete my collection any help is appreciated


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

ADEX;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;WHAT UP ANDY;;HIT ME UP;;DID U GET DA STICKER MADE YET;;;;YELLOW;;;


----------



## 1229

:inout:


----------



## daoriginator64

thanks andy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## Hoppn62

daoriginator64 said:


> thanks andy


really nice setup


----------



## daoriginator64

thank you


----------



## MUFASA

Andy, call me asap plz .....thx


----------



## touchdowntodd

andy the man himself ... bump for you and your fine products my friend .. ill call u soon


----------



## MUFASA

Thx for getting back to me so quick ! T.T.T


----------



## MR. MARS

I have known Andy my whole life since i was in diapers he has been my neighbor and he always has been someone to try to help u and be 100% bullshit free i use to work for him also in high school when alot of my friends were going the wrong way he showed me u can go the right way and still have nice things he is like a second father to me all of you that have dealt with him have got a taste of what i have been able to enjoy my whole life So andy a friend for over 30 yrs you have remained a man and a man of his word and thats rare your friend whereever you are (even tho u around the corner) Marlon 
No Toy Dumps Allowed Adex Or Nothing Super Duty to the Face Two Regulars to the Ass​


----------



## MR. MARS

No Toy Dumps In My Trunk Period.............


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

MR. MARS said:


> No Toy Dumps In My Trunk Period.............


*WHATS THE PURPOSE OF USING THE "I" TERMINAL ON YOUR SOLENOIDS.....?*


----------



## MR. MARS

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *WHATS THE PURPOSE OF USING THE "I" TERMINAL ON YOUR SOLENOIDS.....?*


for looks no reason


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

MR. MARS said:


> for looks no reason


*
OKAY.. LOOKS NICE THO 

I LIKE THE 2 DIFFERENT SHADES OF BLUE.*


----------



## MR. MARS

That set up was done by Ted Wells


----------



## MUFASA

THOSE ADEX'S STILL WORKING ANDY ! THANKS SO MUCH !! WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE CADDY THAT LAYS ON THE GROUND ??







HERES MINE


----------



## KURSED1

MUFASA said:


> THOSE ADEX'S STILL WORKING ANDY ! THANKS SO MUCH !! WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE CADDY THAT LAYS ON THE GROUND ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES MINE


CLEEAAAANNNNNN


----------



## MUFASA

Thx !


----------



## 1229

MR. MARS said:


> No Toy Dumps In My Trunk Period.............


beautiful 61. Andy has talked about it before.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

Anyone got adex 4 sale in Cali???


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## MD64IMP




----------



## El Callejero

:facepalm:T T T


----------



## no joke

Andy call me!!


----------



## Bounsir

Here's a picture of my front dirty pump...my car is getting a makeover


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T.




GIMME A CALL ANDY !


----------



## NYC68droptop

no joke said:


> Andy call me!!


x2


----------



## baghdady

*All Chrome Super Duty's*


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T


THANK YOU ANDY...........FOR EVERYTHING..................REPPED UR PRODUCT TO THE FULLEST TODAY AND WON ANOTHER CHAMPIONSHIP BELT................THANKS AGAIN, TALK TO U SOON...........


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## APACHERX3

ADEX IN MINES CHIPPIN BUT FUCK IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop

heres my setup still in the mock up stage but what the hell ill post it. thanks Andy for all your help


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

MUFASA said:


> T.T.T
> 
> 
> THANK YOU ANDY...........FOR EVERYTHING..................REPPED UR PRODUCT TO THE FULLEST TODAY AND WON ANOTHER CHAMPIONSHIP BELT................THANKS AGAIN, TALK TO U SOON...........





give somebody else a chance.


----------



## pitbull166

Yo Andy whats up, this is Jay! Thanks for everthing brother, you make a customer feel like family! I'll be posting my Super Duty as soon as I recieve it next week,Thanks again!! If you buy a Square dump that's not a Adex your LOSING!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Set-Up built by Jason aka Tattoo-76


----------



## pitbull166

TKeeby79 said:


> Set-Up built by Jason aka Tattoo-76


Tatto got skills


----------



## DYNO13

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T.


THX ANDY ! :wave:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

Andy can you give me a call 5594813962 Thanks


----------



## ice64berg

no body worried about running slow downs on pressure side of adex? 

another question ( adel-II forgive me) any one worry about soleniod direction ... incase of internal leak?


----------



## serve_n_swerve

OK so I have four Adex dumps and I need to get the candle chromed. Is there a way to break it down to have it chromed? Whats the trick?​


----------



## Mr Impala

serve_n_swerve said:


> OK so I have four Adex dumps and I need to get the candle chromed. Is there a way to break it down to have it chromed? Whats the trick?​


it

Polish it


----------



## NYC68droptop

ok after a lot of work here is my 2 pump Black magic osn 4 adex setup. thanks Andy for the dumps.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Mr Impala said:


> it
> 
> Polish it


Seems simple enough.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Andy


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T.


----------



## DIPN714

DIPN714 said:


> ;;adex;;


big AL...AND I NEED 2 MORE ADEX STICKES;;;PAINTED ELCO


----------



## Prez of the I

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:ADEX


I need this, any one got these ?


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgBR7bgr_n8&feature=player_detailpage ADEX :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

It's good to see that there is something in lowriding that a majority of people agree on. That is Adex is the best dump available.


----------



## Airborne

low4ever said:


> It's good to see that there is something in lowriding that a majority of people agree on. That is Adex is the best dump available.


yup. I won't use anything else...


----------



## singlepumphopper

Got a question for all u adex experts. I bought a used adex the other day from a guy. After I got it I noticed it was missing the wires that jump from screw to screw. Will it still work or what y'all think I should do about making it work. Last Adex I had was a while back and had the wires and it'll b a min before I can even try this 1 out cause I'm just now pulling the frame off. And the wires I'm talking about are the ones from from the actual square to the solenoid.


----------



## Dylante63

There just lock wires they have nothing to do with the functionality of the valve. However since they are missing it does mean the valve has been messed with, tampered with etc...


----------



## singlepumphopper

Dylante63 said:


> There just lock wires they have nothing to do with the functionality of the valve. However since they are missing it does mean the valve has been messed with, tampered with etc...


I know that's the first thing that came to mind. I guess I'll try it out when I get a chance and maybe even get the rebuilt kit for it since its been messed with anyways. Thanks for the info homie


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I bought a used adex as well and it pressure locks... what am i doing wrong or what can i do to prevent this? It seems to work fine after i bleed it...


----------



## bluburban

hi andy i'm the one working on diamond in the ruff can u please call me 806-676-9599 michael


----------



## Hoppn62

ttt


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

ADEX equipped! Derrick "Switchman"


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


Hey Chris!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## no joke

Andy its Ary I need my dumps buddy come on lets get it going, call me


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

no joke said:


> Andy its Ary I need my dumps buddy come on lets get it going, call me


Ary you know the ADEX dumps you need are going to be custom built & that takes time buddy!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## 898949

How much does it cost to get an adex super duty chromed if sent in to you?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

~87Limited~ said:


> How much does it cost to get an adex super duty chromed if sent in to you?


Give me a call (626) 798-2156


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good Andy. And aloha brah.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## 1229

hola Andy


----------



## 1229

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


the best ever built


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

TATTOO-76 said:


> hola Andy


Hey Jason!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

TATTOO-76 said:


> the best ever built












Jason thank you for the compliment I appreciate it!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## olskulow

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


That is cool.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Going through the fuel system for now.


----------



## no joke

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Going through the fuel system for now.


is this my cars twin andy??


----------



## no joke

no joke said:


> Andy its Ary I need my dumps buddy come on lets get it going, call me


this is not what I wanted to hear andy :tears: you've kept me waiting long enough lol:facepalm:


----------



## DIPN714

TORRES SHOW ANDY 1ST PLACE;;THANKS TO ANDY SUPER DUTY ADEX;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## no joke

no joke said:


> there you go andy, sponsored by ADEX only the BEST 2010-2011 single pump champ


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

no joke said:


> no joke said:
> 
> 
> 
> there you go andy, sponsored by ADEX only the BEST 2010-2011 single pump champ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ary great shot thank you for posting!
Click to expand...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

no joke said:


> this is not what I wanted to hear andy :tears: you've kept me waiting long enough lol:facepalm:


I promise you it will be worth the wait!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Brent's old Deuce. 

.


----------



## MUFASA

HANDS DOWN, CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH ADEX !!!!!



& ANDY, WHAT CAN I SAY.....REAL MUTHAFUCKA !! HELPED ME THROUGH SOME ROUGH TIMES, ILL BE THERE WHEN U NEED ME !!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> HANDS DOWN, CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH ADEX !!!!!
> 
> & ANDY, WHAT CAN I SAY.....REAL MUTHAFUCKA !! HELPED ME THROUGH SOME ROUGH TIMES, ILL BE THERE WHEN U NEED ME !!!


*Chris, thank you for the compliment. I’m glad that I was able to help someone out, that I feel, is honest, a man of his word, and has integrity, such as yourself!


*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

DIPN714 said:


> TORRES SHOW ANDY 1ST PLACE;;THANKS TO ANDY SUPER DUTY ADEX;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


*Big Al thanks for posting, great pic!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## no joke

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> I promise you it will be worth the wait!


 thanks andy I cant wait please make it soon :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## 65ss

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


nice !


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## MinieMe209




----------



## MinieMe209




----------



## 86 Limited

that a 1/2" port piston?


----------



## MUFASA

86 Limited said:


> that a 1/2" port piston?


3/4"

T.T.T. FOR ANDY !


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Andy and BMh piston.


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> 3/4"
> 
> T.T.T. FOR ANDY !


:cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


Wassup brah


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup brah


JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT ON DA BUMPER


----------



## DIPN714

BUMPER CHECKING


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MinieMe209 said:


>


Very nice!
.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MinieMe209 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

DIPN714 said:


> BUMPER CHECKING


Hey Al!


----------



## DIPN714

straight game show&picnic;BIG AL ON DA BUMPER;;ADEX;;


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Airborne

If anyone deserves to ride in style it is you Andy. I am going to have two of your valves in my 51 (Jason is the man) and no matter the car, truck or space ship I will ONLY run your valves...


... nothing has ever come close to your accuracy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Airborne said:


> If anyone deserves to ride in style it is you Andy. I am going to have two of your valves in my 51 (Jason is the man) and no matter the car, truck or space ship I will ONLY run your valves...
> 
> 
> ... nothing has ever come close to your accuracy


Thank you for the compliment!
Andy


----------



## 1229

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> Andy


x2


----------



## Airborne

TATTOO-76 said:


> x2


you guys know what you do and how well you do it...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


Hey Cris how are you?


----------



## MUFASA

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Chris how are you?


Not bad....you and the family ?


----------



## DIPN714

need ur new stickers ANDY;;1704 w 2nd st, santa ana ca,92703;;;BIG AL;


----------



## DIPN714

last week in da streets of l,a


----------



## Ahhwataday




----------



## Ahhwataday




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> Not bad....you and the family ?


Great thanks!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

DIPN714 said:


> need ur new stickers ANDY;;1704 w 2nd st, santa ana ca,92703;;;BIG AL;


No problem!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Ahhwataday said:


>


Nice!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## JasonJ




----------



## big pimpin

And you know what it is!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Jason great shot of a beautiful 64!



[/QUOTE]


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## MUFASA

Andy......call me asap plz .....


----------



## 63Coupe

JasonJ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


call me andy am waiting for an update I hope you have good news :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Don Pedro

Reg duty Adex in the TC.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Don Pedro said:


> Reg duty Adex in the TC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 780034


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Don Pedro

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> BEAUTIFUL![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> *Thanks Andy:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG RED

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


More pics of the candy red/brandy wine one please.


----------



## 1229

BIG RED said:


> More pics of the candy red/brandy wine one please.


It's badass!!


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T.


----------



## DIPN714

ADEX;;WHERE MY STICKERS MR, ANDY
BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Prez of the I

Andy, how are we looking ?


Prez of the I said:


> I need this, any one got these ?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

1954 Ford Convertible owned and restyled by James "Jim" Logue of Long Beach, California. Jim's Ford is one of the first cars, and maybe even the first one, that used hydraulic lifts to alter the ground clearance. By pressing... a button, the car could be raised or lowered 1-6 inches by utilizing a hydraulic system built from aircraft surplus parts.[1] There is an discussion going on wether or not Jim's car was fit with hydraulic lifts before Ron Aguirre's 1956 Chevrolet Corvette, also known as the X-Sonic. The X-Sonic has for many years been credited as the first hydraulic operated car, and Ron claimed that he had lifts from a Port-A-Power tool installed on the X-Sonic at least by October of 1958. Jim claims that he bought his lifts from Palleys late in 1957 or early in 1958. This was done many years ago, so he can't remember the exact dates. He had all of the original receipts from Palleys from when he built the car, but all of these were lost in a divorce. What he do remember though, is that the photo shoot that was done for Custom Cars February 1959 found place September 30th, 1958, the day before his birthday.[2]Andy Lodi</ref> While Ron's Corvette used lifts to lower and raise the front suspension only, Jim's Ford was fit with lifts on all four corners, and it can be acknowledged as the first car having hydraulics installed all around. The hood on Jim's Ford was also operated by hydraulics.[2]

Jim's father bought the car as a 1954 Ford Business Coupe in Dearborn, Michigan in 1954. In 1955 the car was crashed,and Jim bought the remains so he could turn it into a custom.[2] Jim had always wanted a car that was different when he set out to build his first custom car, so he combined talents with his father to create the innovative award winning convertible. The rear portion of the body was completely hand built one-piece construction with all seams filled-in. The trunk compartment and deck lid were eliminated, and a molded in Continental kit was strictly ornamental. A 1957 Oldsmobile hubcap spinner was installed on the "Connie Kit". The rear fenders were lengthened 12-inches, and 1956 Lincoln taillights were mounted in the frenched openings. Three metal plates were used to form a step effect at the base of the taillights. A cut down 1949 Buick rear bumper featuring 1956 Lincoln exhaust tips was installed in the rear. Up front, an extremely wide grille cavity was filled with grille teeth from three 1956 Chevrolet Corvette center sections. Mesh was installed behind the sections. A 1955 Cadillac front bumper fit with a 1956 Cadillac cross bar graced the front of the car along with frenched headlights from a 1955 Mercury. A 1957 Ford convertible windshield and cowl were blended into a sculptured portion of the cowl and door panels, and an indentation in the hod flared back to the windshield. Jim later told Andy Lodi, that bought the car in the 2000s, that the windshield was done this way because Jim didn't know how to chop it.[2] Inside, a late model dash and steering wheel served as substitute for the original equipment. The seats were upholstered by Jim's dad in white and gold Boltavex material, and the front seat was separated into three parts. When Jim's Ford was featured in Custom Cars February 1959, it was powered by the stock mill. The engine had been hopped up though, and it was equipped with a three-carb intake manifold. Photos showing the engine room shows two large cans in the engine compartment that were supposedly reservoirs for the hydraulics.[3] This was not correct, as the "cans" were actually covers covering the hydraulics. The first restyled version of the car featured the stock roof. By September 1958 the car had been converted into a convertible.[2]

Jim's Ford was shown at the 10th annual National Roadster Show in February, 1959. At the show, Jim's Ford won the "Clyde Giraldo Memorial Award" for contributing the most to the automobile industry.[4] This was the first year the award was given out to tribute the well know Bay Area sports writer Clyde Giraldo.[5] Jim was 23 years old when he won the award, and according to a story about Jim published in the Independent Long Beach newspaper from February 28, 1959, he was in the army at the time. The same story states that Jim spent two years restyling the car. The car was only displayed at four show while Jim owned. As he was in the army at the time, it was his dad that took the car to the shows. These four shows were the 1959 National Roadster Show, the 1959 Renegades Rod & Custom Motorama, the 1959 Pasadena Motor Pageant and the 1959 Las Vegas Rod & Custom Autorama. The car did also appear briefly in the move The Time Machine from 1960.[2]

When Jim returned from the army, he bought a house and established a family, so the car was set aside. It sat outside in Jim's backyard for the next 38 years, until the city demanded Jim to remove this and several other cars from his property. When Jim had to remove the cars, he called Andy Lodi and asked if he was interested in buying the old custom. Andy, who had been trying to buy the car for years jumped at the opportunity to save this milestone custom car.

http://www.kustomrama.com/index.php?title=Jim_Logue's_1954_Ford

.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## elcoshiloco

Airborne said:


> If anyone deserves to ride in style it is you Andy. I am going to have two of your valves in my 51 (Jason is the man) and no matter the car, truck or space ship I will ONLY run your valves...
> 
> 
> ... nothing has ever come close to your accuracy


Couldn't get a better endorsement! These guys(Airborne) embody the best that our nation has to offer


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

elcoshiloco said:


> Couldn't get a better endorsement! These guys(Airborne) embody the best that our nation has to offer


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


Can you post any pics of the car now? I'd like to see how it looked when.You picked it up. Cool car and story for sure.


----------



## 1229

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> :thumbsup:


So glad to see this car getting the recognition that it DESERVES!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> View attachment 827601
> 
> 
> 
> 1954 Ford Convertible owned and restyled by James "Jim" Logue of Long Beach, California. Jim's Ford is one of the first cars, and maybe even the first one, that used hydraulic lifts to alter the ground clearance. By pressing... a button, the car could be raised or lowered 1-6 inches by utilizing a hydraulic system built from aircraft surplus parts.[1] There is an discussion going on wether or not Jim's car was fit with hydraulic lifts before Ron Aguirre's 1956 Chevrolet Corvette, also known as the X-Sonic. The X-Sonic has for many years been credited as the first hydraulic operated car, and Ron claimed that he had lifts from a Port-A-Power tool installed on the X-Sonic at least by October of 1958. Jim claims that he bought his lifts from Palleys late in 1957 or early in 1958. This was done many years ago, so he can't remember the exact dates. He had all of the original receipts from Palleys from when he built the car, but all of these were lost in a divorce. What he do remember though, is that the photo shoot that was done for Custom Cars February 1959 found place September 30th, 1958, the day before his birthday.[2]Andy Lodi</ref> While Ron's Corvette used lifts to lower and raise the front suspension only, Jim's Ford was fit with lifts on all four corners, and it can be acknowledged as the first car having hydraulics installed all around. The hood on Jim's Ford was also operated by hydraulics.[2]
> 
> Jim's father bought the car as a 1954 Ford Business Coupe in Dearborn, Michigan in 1954. In 1955 the car was crashed,and Jim bought the remains so he could turn it into a custom.[2] Jim had always wanted a car that was different when he set out to build his first custom car, so he combined talents with his father to create the innovative award winning convertible. The rear portion of the body was completely hand built one-piece construction with all seams filled-in. The trunk compartment and deck lid were eliminated, and a molded in Continental kit was strictly ornamental. A 1957 Oldsmobile hubcap spinner was installed on the "Connie Kit". The rear fenders were lengthened 12-inches, and 1956 Lincoln taillights were mounted in the frenched openings. Three metal plates were used to form a step effect at the base of the taillights. A cut down 1949 Buick rear bumper featuring 1956 Lincoln exhaust tips was installed in the rear. Up front, an extremely wide grille cavity was filled with grille teeth from three 1956 Chevrolet Corvette center sections. Mesh was installed behind the sections. A 1955 Cadillac front bumper fit with a 1956 Cadillac cross bar graced the front of the car along with frenched headlights from a 1955 Mercury. A 1957 Ford convertible windshield and cowl were blended into a sculptured portion of the cowl and door panels, and an indentation in the hod flared back to the windshield. Jim later told Andy Lodi, that bought the car in the 2000s, that the windshield was done this way because Jim didn't know how to chop it.[2] Inside, a late model dash and steering wheel served as substitute for the original equipment. The seats were upholstered by Jim's dad in white and gold Boltavex material, and the front seat was separated into three parts. When Jim's Ford was featured in Custom Cars February 1959, it was powered by the stock mill. The engine had been hopped up though, and it was equipped with a three-carb intake manifold. Photos showing the engine room shows two large cans in the engine compartment that were supposedly reservoirs for the hydraulics.[3] This was not correct, as the "cans" were actually covers covering the hydraulics. The first restyled version of the car featured the stock roof. By September 1958 the car had been converted into a convertible.[2]
> 
> Jim's Ford was shown at the 10th annual National Roadster Show in February, 1959. At the show, Jim's Ford won the "Clyde Giraldo Memorial Award" for contributing the most to the automobile industry.[4] This was the first year the award was given out to tribute the well know Bay Area sports writer Clyde Giraldo.[5] Jim was 23 years old when he won the award, and according to a story about Jim published in the Independent Long Beach newspaper from February 28, 1959, he was in the army at the time. The same story states that Jim spent two years restyling the car. The car was only displayed at four show while Jim owned. As he was in the army at the time, it was his dad that took the car to the shows. These four shows were the 1959 National Roadster Show, the 1959 Renegades Rod & Custom Motorama, the 1959 Pasadena Motor Pageant and the 1959 Las Vegas Rod & Custom Autorama. The car did also appear briefly in the move The Time Machine from 1960.[2]
> 
> When Jim returned from the army, he bought a house and established a family, so the car was set aside. It sat outside in Jim's backyard for the next 38 years, until the city demanded Jim to remove this and several other cars from his property. When Jim had to remove the cars, he called Andy Lodi and asked if he was interested in buying the old custom. Andy, who had been trying to buy the car for years jumped at the opportunity to save this milestone custom car.


Thanks for the info Andy, love to read where some things originate from.


----------



## KERRBSS

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


Any recent pics?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

BIG RED said:


> Can you post any pics of the car now? I'd like to see how it looked when.You picked it up. Cool car and story for sure.


I will eventually post some.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

KERRBSS said:


> Any recent pics?


Eventually I'll post some.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## MUFASA

:wave: let me know when i can drop by for that ....


----------



## BIG RED

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> I will eventually post some.


Cool.


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Cool.


Ur lucky this is my boys thread or id tell u to kick rocks !!!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> :wave: let me know when i can drop by for that ....


Cris later today if you like.


----------



## MUFASA

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Cris later today if you like.


:thumbsup: have ur kids make some pizza :happysad:


----------



## Homie Styln

My engraver Ricardo Visual Images girl friend died suddely while he was working on my parts. I told him to put something in tribute memory to her on my engraving.. Anyone interested in engraving contact Ricardo Visual Images 214-478-0632 he's honest and reasonable and his engraving is all hand done.. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## homies88

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup: have ur kids make some pizza :happysad:


Cris we'll try and grab some next time!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 846233
> View attachment 846241
> View attachment 846249
> View attachment 846257
> View attachment 846233
> 
> 
> My engraver Ricardo Visual Images girl friend died suddely while he was working on my parts. I told him to put something in tribute memory to her on my engraving.. Anyone interested in engraving contact Ricardo Visual Images 214-478-0632 he's honest and reasonable and his engraving is all hand done..


John sorry to hear about Ricardo's girlfriend please give him my condolences.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 846289


Beautiful!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

homies88 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



As always Homies "Gets Down"!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MR. MARS said:


> No Toy Dumps In My Trunk Period.............


:thumbsup:


----------



## homies88

She just needs two more to the back


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

homies88 said:


> She just needs two more to the back


Very nice!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

ADEX

BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


Hey Cris.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

DIPN714 said:


> ADEX
> 
> BIG AL SAID IT;;;


BIG AL.:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

3s company for the trunk of my duece...


----------



## Dylante63

man looks like a million bucks. The cheap slow downs suck I know I have them on my rear pumps lol


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

I have an extra Adex candle that's burnt, how much is it to get fixed or how much does one cost?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> I have an extra Adex candle that's burnt, how much is it to get fixed or how much does one cost?


Call me at the number I just sent you.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

lone star said:


> 3s company for the trunk of my duece...


Very nice!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

DIPN714 said:


> ADEX
> 
> BIG AL SAID IT;;;


HEY BIG AL!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## 6DEUCE6

What's up Andy? Any word on that candle? Thanks. M


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

i dont want to sound like a ass but what about the ADEL 2 that is on the market?


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

i dont want to sound like a ass but what about the ADEL 2 that is on the market?


----------



## MUFASA

HAPPY HOLIDAYS :wave:


----------



## lone star

75HouseofGlass said:


> i dont want to sound like a ass but what about the ADEL 2 that is on the market?


Kinda like comparing a dayton wheel that is flawless. And a dayton wheel that is curb checked. Both will work. But one of them leaves something to be desired...,.


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


> Kinda like comparing a dayton wheel that is flawless. And a dayton wheel that is curb checked. Both will work. But one of them leaves something to be desired...,.


Or, comparing an American made wheel to a wheel made in china.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

75HouseofGlass said:


> i dont want to sound like a ass but what about the ADEL 2 that is on the market?


Sorry, but I can't honestly answer your question as I have never personally used an Adel 2.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAYS :wave:


Hey Cris thank you, and Happy Holidays to you & your family!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Paint by: Steve DeMan


----------



## 46'Areosedan

:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T.


----------



## DIPN714

HOW U DOING MR.ANDY ADEX;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;NEED 2 STICKERS,,,,,,


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Alowha Andy it's me jr


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T. ILL TRY N DROP BY UR HOUSE SOMETIME THIS WEEK ANDY.........have the kids make PIZZA !!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> T.T.T. ILL TRY N DROP BY UR HOUSE SOMETIME THIS WEEK ANDY.........have the kids make PIZZA !!


Look forward to it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Hows it going Andy? Havnt talked to ya in a while, I been out of it for a while. I moved from Chicago to north Mississippi, but Im getting fired back up now so hope will be talking soon.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Bob good hearing from you give me a call sometime.



HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Hows it going Andy? Havnt talked to ya in a while, I been out of it for a while. I moved from Chicago to north Mississippi, but Im getting fired back up now so hope will be talking soon.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## no joke

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> View attachment 1196698


whats up andy give me a call I need a update!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*Adel Sidewinder*


----------



## 1229

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> View attachment 1263858



badass!!!!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

WHAT UP ANDY ITS TBONE THANKS FOR THE DUMPS!


----------



## 1229

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1290569
> WHAT UP ANDY ITS TBONE THANKS FOR THE DUMPS!


Love those fittings!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

TATTOO-76 said:


> Love those fittings!!!!


ALL BLUE FITTINGS IS EXPENSIVE BUT I LOVE EVERYTHING SINCE PENNY SPENT ON THIS SET UP. I THINK IT'S GOING TO BE ALRIGHT!


----------



## Hydros

How late is it too late to call Andy at night?


----------



## H0PSH0P

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*.. dont settle for imitations..


----------



## 909vert63

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> ALL BLUE FITTINGS IS EXPENSIVE BUT I LOVE EVERYTHING SINCE PENNY SPENT ON THIS SET UP. I THINK IT'S GOING TO BE ALRIGHT!


I SAW IT THE OTHER NIGHT,COMING OUT REAL NICE


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1290569
> WHAT UP ANDY ITS TBONE THANKS FOR THE DUMPS!


TBone thank you! Beautiful Set-Up!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Hydros said:


> How late is it too late to call Andy at night?


Call me anytime & leave a message if I'm not there.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*.. dont settle for imitations..


:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

H0PSH0P said:


> :wave:


Hey Ben.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

where can i buy a candle for adex


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

From me just call (626) 798-2156 Andy.


----------



## flaco78

had an my adex get stuck on me,couldn't drop the front down.I know it's not recommended but I had to hit the pin.what do u think would cause this.


----------



## AlphaTiger86

Instead of pressin the pin next time loosen up the hose right before the dump and let the oil bleed out then try dumping it and it should work


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

flaco78 said:


> had an my adex get stuck on me,couldn't drop the front down.I know it's not recommended but I had to hit the pin.what do u think would cause this.


Flaco NEVER hit the shaft! Call me if you have any problems with your Adex. Andy (626) 798-2156


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

AlphaTiger86 said:


> Instead of pressin the pin next time loosen up the hose right before the dump and let the oil bleed out then try dumping it and it should work


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

green reaper said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..


----------



## flaco78

AlphaTiger86 said:


> Instead of pressin the pin next time loosen up the hose right before the dump and let the oil bleed out then try dumping it and it should work


I knew it was something else u could do to relase it.thanx for the info.


----------



## flaco78

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Flaco NEVER hit the shaft! Call me if you have any problems with your Adex. Andy (626) 798-2156


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..


----------



## harbor area 64 rag

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> View attachment 1322866


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

THEM ADEX THANKS ANDY


----------



## 1229

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1351506
> 
> 
> THEM ADEX THANKS ANDY


Looking good Tee


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Dipping in to say alowha braddah Andy


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..


----------



## big pimpin

SuperDuty Adex. Killing the bumper with a V8 up front (heater/ac box - factory battery and all) on 13s. 
And not a lick of added weight.


----------



## braman213

Hey Andy I called and left a message, I got two questions. 1st can you pm me a price on a super duty adex. 2nd I'm going to post some pics up later, I need to know if I have a real adex dump or not.. thanks


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

big pimpin said:


> View attachment 1360322
> View attachment 1360330




WOW!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..
> 
> dont settle for imitations..


Hey Big M! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

TATTOO-76 said:


> Love those fittings!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

big pimpin said:


> SuperDuty Adex. Killing the bumper with a V8 up front (heater/ac box - factory battery and all) on 13s.
> And not a lick of added weight.
> 
> View attachment 1360322
> View attachment 1360330


Killer!!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

My old "hopper" project that I started 20 years ago! Back on it!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

The "boxed in" trailing arms.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Some fabrication on the Adex 1960.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Big M! :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 1229

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> My old "hopper" project that I started 20 years ago! Back on it!



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> My old "hopper" project that I started 20 years ago! Back on it!


:worship:


----------



## no joke

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> The "boxed in" trailing arms.


call me andy are you ready for me? I hope so


----------



## no joke

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Some fabrication on the Adex 1960.


good talking to you andy, cant wait all send you the stuff this week


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T. Andy, when are we gonna get some pizza !!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> T.T.T. Andy, when are we gonna get some pizza !!!


my pizza fat boy..:cheesy:


----------



## green reaper

LOOKN GOOD ANDY


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..
*you in town for the super show..
come by & check us out.. Authorized ADEX dealer
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884..*


----------



## Hate Breeders

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..
> 
> dont settle for imitations..
> *you in town for the super show..
> come by & check us out.. Authorized ADEX dealer
> CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014
> or give us a call 702-578-4884..*


we know Adex is the best. we were using Adex while you were playing with magic. remember back when you said "their" dumps were better than Adex? lmmfao


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hate Breeders said:


> we know Adex is the best. we were using Adex while you were playing with magic. remember back when you said "their" dumps were better than Adex? lmmfao


nice try chip.. but i NEVER SAID the adel was better.. i SAID they had same characteristics.. that means ''look'' the same.. but you get what you pay for.. so you already know that ADEX is the best.. lmmfao


----------



## Big Hollywood

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> The "boxed in" trailing arms.


Look at those immaculate welds... can't wait to see how this '60 turns out!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## braman213

Give me a call Andy, this is Aaron in atlanta.. I called and left a message


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Aaron I just sent you a number to call me at as I did not get your message. 




braman213 said:


> Give me a call Andy, this is Aaron in atlanta.. I called and left a message


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Hey BIG M how are you?



THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..
> 
> dont settle for imitations..


----------



## MUFASA

:wave: WE STILL HAVENT GOT PIZZA :tears:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey BIG M how are you?


im do'n great.. :h5:



MUFASA said:


> :wave: WE STILL HAVENT GOT PIZZA :tears:


my pizza fat boy :sprint:


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> im do'n great.. :h5:
> 
> 
> my pizza fat boy :sprint:


Imma send Watcher to pay u a visit !!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> Imma send Watcher to pay u a visit !!


 :ugh: :around: :run: hno: :sprint:


----------



## MUFASA

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1433826&stc=1&d=1412789182


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1433826&stc=1&d=1412789182


ok ok.. you & watcher can have some pizza.. :h5:


----------



## MUFASA

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..

*you in town for the sema show..
come by & check us out.. Authorized ADEX dealer
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## MUFASA

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :ninja:


:buttkick:


----------



## MUFASA

Thanks again Andy......good seeing u...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

MUFASA said:


> :buttkick:


:around:


----------



## ANTLOCC

I think my adex is stuck open,dump won't click.any ideas?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*ADEX*_.. the *real american made dump*..

dont settle for imitations..


----------



## ANTLOCC

Got in contact with Andy great customer service!


----------



## ANTLOCC

Adex is working great big thanks to Andy!!


----------



## MUFASA

ANTLOCC said:


> Got in contact with Andy great customer service!


Yep ANDY is the man !


----------



## LUI

HELP!!!!!!!!!!
Hello everybody!
I really need your help! I just bought an adex super duty! At least that is what the company that sold it to me says!
Could you please tell me what is the difference between the regular and the super duty!
mostly in how it looks! post pictures of the difference please.
Thank you so much!
I am so worry! I paid for the super duty but somebody told me today that they where not sure if it was! I just wanted to confirm!


----------



## MUFASA

LUI said:


> HELP!!!!!!!!!!
> Hello everybody!
> I really need your help! I just bought an adex super duty! At least that is what the company that sold it to me says!
> Could you please tell me what is the difference between the regular and the super duty!
> mostly in how it looks! post pictures of the difference please.
> Thank you so much!
> I am so worry! I paid for the super duty but somebody told me today that they where not sure if it was! I just wanted to confirm!


adex 23500-23 is the super duty 23500-22 is regular duty. Super duty also has a vented candle (holes around the top of solenoid).


----------



## LUI

Thank you so much for your fast response
I am going to post pictures of what I got now 
Give me a second


----------



## MUFASA

LUI said:


> Thank you so much for your fast response
> I am going to post pictures of what I got now
> Give me a second


Cool


----------



## LUI

*pics*


----------



## LUI

*2 more*

2 more


----------



## MUFASA

Super duty


----------



## LUI

Even if the screws are flat?
Would that make a difference ?


----------



## MUFASA

LUI said:


> Even if the screws are flat?
> Would that make a difference ?


Its a super duty. Ive seen them with flat screws and allen head, but its still a super duty. Part # and bottom plate, plus vented candle = super duty....dont worry about it.


----------



## LUI

Mufasa!
Who ever you are and where ever you are!
Thank you so much!
There is no price for peace of mind!
God bless bro!


I guess this makes a good story for this thread! I thought I got screwed but I was not! with pictures and everything! LOL


----------



## MUFASA

:h5:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> :wave: WE STILL HAVENT GOT PIZZA :tears:


I know & we will!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> Thanks again Andy......good seeing u...


Likewise & thank you.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> adex 23500-23 is the super duty 23500-22 is regular duty. Super duty also has a vented candle (holes around the top of solenoid).


Thanks Cris.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MUFASA said:


> Its a super duty. Ive seen them with flat screws and allen head, but its still a super duty. Part # and bottom plate, plus vented candle = super duty....dont worry about it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

:h5:


----------



## Hydros

but can you mix the candle and block??


----------



## MUFASA

Hydros said:


> but can you mix the candle and block??


Yes


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T.


----------



## lukedogg98

Man, after floating through the pages, I want these dumps. They are gorgeous. However, do people put these on their rides that lay and play? I'm running 48 volts and I hit it up and ride. No 3's or hopping...I have Italians on mine right now. But, if they last as long as what people have been saying, that alone would be worth it to buy..right? I'm still pretty new to hydraulics so any guidance or knowledge would be great too. thanks.


----------



## MUFASA

lukedogg98 said:


> Man, after floating through the pages, I want these dumps. They are gorgeous. However, do people put these on their rides that lay and play? I'm running 48 volts and I hit it up and ride. No 3's or hopping...I have Italians on mine right now. But, if they last as long as what people have been saying, that alone would be worth it to buy..right? I'm still pretty new to hydraulics so any guidance or knowledge would be great too. thanks.


Hands down the single most valuable upgrade you can do to your set up.:werd:


----------



## Hydros

Andy, is everything looking good. Check message/email


----------



## 187LUXURY

lukedogg98 said:


> Man, after floating through the pages, I want these dumps. They are gorgeous. However, do people put these on their rides that lay and play? I'm running 48 volts and I hit it up and ride. No 3's or hopping...I have Italians on mine right now. But, if they last as long as what people have been saying, that alone would be worth it to buy..right? I'm still pretty new to hydraulics so any guidance or knowledge would be great too. thanks.


I bought mine for hopping back in 1999 I think. Never had problems,in fact it is so worry free I haven't even noticed it in years since its located up front. All I do is lay the car for many years but I will have to quit lowriding before I get rid of it.


----------



## 1229

MUFASA said:


> Hands down the single most valuable upgrade you can do to your set up.:werd:



:werd:


----------



## 96cadilac

Best valve ever


----------



## crucialjp

I'm upgrading my car to hop some in 2015 and I'm trying to figure which dump to go with. It's a 94 Fleetwood going to have wrapped frame, 4 1/2 Ton coils, 10 Batts. Single Piston. Would I need a regular duty Adex or Super Duty Adex?


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Anybody have a number to get ahold of adex Andy?


----------



## MUFASA

85cutlasslolo said:


> Anybody have a number to get ahold of adex Andy?


626/798/2156


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Thanks mufasa I really appreciate it


----------



## MUFASA

85cutlasslolo said:


> Thanks mufasa I really appreciate it


:h5:


----------



## Hydros

tt and t


----------



## Volv_lo

Whats up Hydros??


----------



## Hydros

Volv_lo said:


> Whats up Hydros??



Volv_lo is that you, I've been trying to hunt you down for months, maybe even years. PM me or Send email to [email protected]

I got some ideas for your book, you know, your book can be outdated once another one comes around.

Anything new and great happening to you these last few years?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO




----------



## bodyman1979

sexy set ups....i like the hardline returns super clean


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Hydros

Hey Andy, long time.



Pics like these are the main reason I collect valves (and images) of other aircraft related hydraulic parts. I got a couple of these valves (new) a few years back and just can't bring myself to use them yet.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Hey my friend how are you? Has been a while! Just been way too busy to get on here.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

- Adex - Aircraft Quality That You Can Count On! -
- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996! -


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

- Adex Andy Built - Early 1970's -


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

- Clear Body Adex.
- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996! -
- Adex - Aircraft Quality That You Can Depend On! -


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

- Adex - Aircraft Quality That You Can Depend On! -


----------



## Hydros

Doing pretty good these days, I hope the same for you. 

If I had real spare time though, I would go to Friday cruising Grand night. Good thing it's every Friday until September.

The see through valve body is looking real sweet!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Hydros said:


> Doing pretty good these days, I hope the same for you.
> 
> If I had real spare time though, I would go to Friday cruising Grand night. Good thing it's every Friday until September.
> 
> The see through valve body is looking real sweet!



All good with me also just very busy all the time, and like you no time to cruise!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Check us out on instagram @ adexhydraulics


----------



## budgetblueoval

Check out deeez nuts *****






ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Check us out on instagram @ adexhydraulics


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*- Adex - Aircraft Quality That You Can Depend On!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*- Adex - Aircraft Quality "Worth Waiting For!"*











*


*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*- Adex - Aircraft Quality That You Can Depend On!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*- Adex - Aircraft Quality That You Can Depend On!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*

- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996!*


----------



## 78_MC

I would love to buy 2 super duty Chrome and polished Adex from you.. what is the lead time and is that number still a good number?

Thanks


----------

